# Limboland part 2 - Ladies in Limbo, Graduates and Success inc. pregnancy



## angelica_wales

Ladies

As the old thread was way over 100 pages, I've created a lovely new home for you 

The old thread can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=340360.msg6316548;topicseen#new

Happy chatting!

Angelica
xx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

How exciting, a new thread!   We are very chatty  Thanks Angelica 

Kieke - thank you, not much is happening with the job hunting though as there isn't much around! Glad to hear you were able to have the rest of the week off and sort out the baby room  I hope you hear about DH's procedure soon. I bet you can't wait for your trip home now 

Amy - how are things going in the 2ww? I hope all is ok!      It sounds lovely doing sewing and crafting in the evenings  What type of crafts do you do? I hope you are still happy in the PUPO bubble and getting on ok with your cocktail of drugs still.  We have managed to sort the transportation of the sperm now, so hopefully it will happen in the next couple of weeks   I really need to get some orange clothes   I bought a couple of lovely orange plants for the garden at the weekend, hopefully it brings us all some luck   No luck with the job hunt yet.

Sah - brilliant news that you get to have another go, so happy for you  I hope you can enjoy your 3 month break with it to look forward to, and you can also have a fab holiday with the relaxation you deserve    We might be cycling at a similar time, as DH can cycle 3 months after his op. No luck on the job front at the moment  

Andade - how are things going with you now? I hope the pains are easing for you. Will be having a scan soon? I hope you enjoyed getting pampered and having your nails done, what colour did you go for? 

Water-lily - huge congratulations on your positive test  As you say a line is a line! It sounds like the changes have worked for you. I hope you continue to get lots of lovely positives. So pleased for you  I was on short protocol and I got af before the OTD last time. I will be on long protocol this time, so I will see if it makes a difference! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Melly - I'm so pleased that you have finally moved on to stimms, it must have been such a relief  I hope it's all going ok and good luck with your scan tomorrow  Great news that the cyst has collapsed too  Your half day sounded fab with sewing and Frozen  You're right, if I'm not happy in my job, it's not going to help matters. I will have to be careful where I go though, as I don't want to go somewhere that isn't flexible for the treatment.

Hello to everyone else - Bella, Margot, Sfg, Jenni, Mogg, Oscar, Kazzee, Ustogest, Cloudy and anyone else I have missed.   I hope you are all doing ok.

AFM - I can't believe DH's op is a week today   It will be over now and hopefully we'll be home all being well   I hope it goes ok and there aren't any issues. We're in the process of having his frozen sperm transferred from our old clinic to the new one. We have signed consent forms for both now and paid the admin fee at the old clinic   We have also arranged for a courier to transport it. I am still looking out for jobs at the moment, but there isn't really anything that interests me at the moment. I have been going to acupuncture again recently and went this evening, it is based in a beauty clinic and one of the beauty therapists is pregnant, I could hear a male in there that must have been having something done asking her questions about her pregnancy and he said 'was it planned'   I hate it when people ask ignorant questions like that, as if it is their business   Take care ladies xx


----------



## andade

Amy - How's it going?  Hope your bubble is still secure and you're enjoying it. Sending you positive vibes.    I didn't do my nails again but I did take my polish off and alas no orange yet. 

Water-lily78 - Congratulations on your early test!  I'm praying that your second one is just as positive.  

Kieke - Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Pains have eased and I  trying to mai tain the exercise. When is your trip back home? Hopefully  the time will move quickly for you, so that dh's op will come soon.

MrsRL -Pains seem to be easing up now. Scan is tomorrow and I didn't get my nails done again. Getting g them done on Saturday instead. Will pop some orange on them for to or row though. Don't think Amy would forgive me if I didn't!   Can't believe dh op is so soon. I bet you can't wait, as it means you're moving one step closer. 

Scan tomorrow. Hopefully lining is playing ball. We'll see what happens. 

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## MrsRL

Good luck for your scan today Andade    Let us know how you get on x


----------



## jenni01

Good Luck Andade!!!!  
    
Good Luck for next week Mr RL 

Hope all are well....xxx

Keep strong Amy!!


----------



## water-lily78

Hello there,

Amy, Kieke, MrsRL, andade - thanks for the good wishes!  I'm hoping as well that I'll get a stronger line at the end of the week.... I did call the clinic though today and they said it wasn't good that the positive was so faint at this stage and that it probably means that it's not viable or a blighted ovum. But miracles happen I guess....   New test on Friday upon which steps one way or another will be taken. 

andade - I hope your scan went well today! 

Amy - how are things going for your 2ww? when is odt? sending lots of positive vibes! 

MrsRL - Great that the OP is now around the corner! I'm crossing my fingers for you both that everything will go smoothly next week and I hope the sperm transfer will also go smoothly.


----------



## Amy76

How exciting that we have a new home, thank you Angelica   maybe we should put some decorations up to make it look pretty?

         
  

Kieke well done on sorting out the baby room, fx dh is forgiving about having his past shredded!   I hope you get a date through for his procedure soon & that it helps with the pain   enjoy your visit home x  

MrsRL I do all sorts of craft bits - little felt animals, sock monkeys, little wooden peg dolls, bead keyrings, decoupage etc, dp is always quite underwhelmed by what I produce!   I'm sure the orange plants will help, I definitely think you need some lucky orange pants too!   I hope dh's op goes well next week x   

Melly I hope your first stims scan this morning brings good news & your follies are growing nicely x  

Andade I hope you did add some orange nail varnish, remember every little helps!   I hope the scan goes well & your lining is looking good x  

Jenni I like to think of myself as the female version of popeye!   how about a nice beetroot juice & pomegranate cocktail?! x  

Warerlily I hope the line is stronger by the end of the week, I believe in miracles! x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

otd is at the weekend but I'm seriously considering not testing as I like the hope the pupo bubble gives me


----------



## jenni01

Amy I do love you pet but seriously.....that beetroot chat is horrible!!   

Waterlily sending lots of positive vibes to you


----------



## Amy76

Jenni if only I'd read that pineapple & coconut helped we could be drinking pina colada instead!


----------



## Sah78

Bella- how is it going has af turned up? 

Amy- I hope Olaf is settled in I know what u mean about enjoying the pupo bubble I feel the same. Finger crossed for u for the weekend. 

Melly- I hope you are getting on well with stims

Andade- I hope the scan went well

Jenni- not long till u cycle next

Mrs r- I hope your dh's opp goes well it will be nice to have a cycle buddy to help me through 

Kieke- I hope dh doesn't notice some of his stuff has gone. I threw away a strange looking bottle opener that was broken. I didn't realise dh had brought it back from austrillia. Oops he wasn't happy with me  

Waterlily- I hope it works out ok for you  

I got my notes from barts so forwarded them on. Af is all over the place this month spotting for the last four days. I even did a test and as expected bfn. How annoying the meds really mess up the system.


----------



## jenni01

Sah the meds are a body and a head fxck!!! 
But you will get there hun just hang on its a bumpy old ride!!
Yes I'm flying out on the 5th June with fet on 6th!!... but correspondence with the clinic is crap right now cos my coordinator is on holiday! 

Amy...Amy...Amy!!!!... I would fight a bear for a drink right now!!... a proper drink!!


----------



## Amy76

Jenni is pina colada not a proper drink?    I'm pretty sure it counts as two of your five a day!  

Sah sorry to hear the meds have messed things up a bit with af   it is frustrating what we have to go through!


----------



## jenni01

Amy it is a drink hun but theres no booze in your version!!


----------



## Amy76

Jenni we probably shouldn't be adding malibu to our fertility diet at this stage!


----------



## jenni01

Such a spoil sport!!!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Andade- I also have no issues with finding belly fat to inject into   ...although my belly does look like some sort of weird join the dots puzzle at this stage! I’m glad your pains are easing up a bit now. Hope your scan has gone well  

Water-lily- I haven’t ever done a short protocol so am not sure about a shorter 2ww. A line is a line as you say- so that is a very positive result. It’s still early, so I wouldn’t worry too much about it being feint as long as it gets stronger over the next while, congratulations!   Sending you positive vibes  

Kieke- well done on clearing the baby room!! I hope DH’s procedure comes round soon and he gets some relief from it  

MrsRL- I really hope DH’s op goes well next week. Do you reckon the sperm courier needs to wear a special outfit  

Amy- love your decorations! A beetroot juice and pomegranate cocktail does not sound pleasant   . I’ve had prosecco with pomegranate juice in it before....which is lovely...shame prosecco isn’t on the fertility diet!!!  

Jenni- all this talk of pina coladas and Malibu is really making me want a drink right now!! Must not cave!!! As I mentioned above, pomegranate juice in prosecco is lovely....I wonder would any fertility experts recommend that   Wishing you loads of positive thoughts for your FET, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Sah- it is a horribly side effect of all this that the meds mess everything up when we want it back on track. Hope you're doing ok and your body sorts itself out soon  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Stims scan went well today, follicles all starting to grow which is good. The evil down reg mood swings have subsided and I’m trying to fill myself with lots of protein, and other good things that just aren’t fun! Also putting a hot water bottle on my tummy each evening....sweaty work in this weather...wonder if that counts as some form of exercise   Next scan will be on Saturday so just need to keep doing what I’m doing. After the epic down reg, am hoping this stage will go more smoothly!


----------



## jenni01

Exactly Melly!!!... it's disgusting  
But I do fancy your prosecco and pomegranate drink!! 
Alas us girl's aren't allowed any vices ....mind you with all the stress we go through someone should come up with something for us!!! 
Great news about your follies pet!! 
I hope you're wearing socks as well!!... just to make you into even more of a sweaty mass!!! 

Hello to..(deep breath).... Cloudy...Filthy...Moggs...Oscar...Ustoget....WGD....Kieke....oh shxt brains mush!!!.... Hellloooo


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

MrsRL -  Thanks for the good wishes.  Hope you're well.

Jenni - Thanks for the good wishes.  Not long until you fly out. Your et is when I have my next scan. You should have a milkshake instead. Very satisfying and full of protein if not alcohol! 

Water-lily78 - Hope Friday brings good news for you. Scan did go well, thank you. 

Amy -  I'm glad you're still in your PUPO bubble.  Keep thinking positively.   No polish on my nails, as I fell asleep but that will be my colour choice on Saturday.  

Sah - The scan went well thanks. Hope your body settles down soon and the drugs stop playing  havoc with you. 

Melly -  Glad to hear the scan went well. Here's hoping that the stimming stage is quite short, as youvery been downregging for a long time. Sending you   for Saturday. My scan went well too, thanks. 

My scan went well. Lining is fine and they could see both my ovaries clearly for once!  I will be reducing the suprecur and start Progynova on Friday and go back for my next scan on the 6th. If that scan is fine, then I'll get a date to stop suprecur, start using pessaries and for et. Trying to work out when ET might fall, as I've got appointments and training in my work calendar. 

Hope everyone is doing well, x


----------



## MargotW

Evening everyone

I'm loving the cocktail ideas. Beetroot and pomegranate doesn't sound the most appealing but I'm sure that someone somewhere would be saying that it's a superfood. I love blending coconut water and frozen  pineapple but it is better with the rum. I think I have read that pineapple is good for fertility, My clinic told me that I can drink in moderation. 

Water-lily I hope the line gets stronger for you.

Andade- good news about the scan, trying to work out dates and work calendars are a nightmare.

Melly - hope those follies are growing, are you aiming for a minimum amount of protein each day? glad the mood swings have subsided.

Sah hope cycle sorts itself out for you.

Amy- enjoy the pupo bubble and I hope Olaf is bedded in.nyou really have brightened up the thread.

Kieke good work on the room clearing, I'm sure your dh will be relieved he doesn't need to do the shredding.

Mrs RL not long to go now. Hope operation goes well and the 3 months will go super quickly.

Sorry for anyone I have missed am really tired. 

I had my first scan this morning, lining nice and thin, no cysts so start Menopur tomorrow. Everyone in the clinic was so lovely which is helps. The sonographer told me that when she went through the menopause her lips were effected and she said that she said things which she otherwise wouldn't say, think that's probably fair about the Synarel! .


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Margot I read some stuff about pineapple but never really understood the rules about whether you were meant to eat it fresh, just eat the core or have the juice so gave up & avoided it!   great that your scan went well & your lining is looking good, I hope starting menopur goes well today x  

Andade you definitely need some orange in your life, especially now you are getting towards having a date for et x  

Jenni I can't believe melly is trying to lead you astray with pomegranate & presecco!   how about a nice fertility smoothie with pomegranate, beetroot, avocado & brazil nuts!   not long now until your scan! x  

Melly great news that the follies are growing, I had angel delight made with full fat organic milk to help increase my protein!   I hope the next scan on saturday goes well x  

Waterlily wishing you lots of luck that you get a strong positive tomorrow x  

MrsRL I loved melly's idea of the sperm chauffeur being dressed in a sperm suit!   I hope you & dh have a nice weekend before his op & that everything goes well x  

Sah not long now until your holiday x  

Kieke I hope you enjoy your trip home x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## MargotW

Hi Amy

I had forgotten about avocado being good. I went to buy some on the weekend just because I like them in salad for lunch but there weren't any good ones left. I'll stop off in a supermarket on the way home.

I can't remember what is said about pineapple but there was something like you say.  I am now on beetroot and spinach every day and have been sneaking Brazil nuts into breakfast smoothies for the last few months. I'm sure my consultant would tell me not to worry! He's quite into his research and I'm not sure how much we read is anecdotal but if it makes me feel better I don't care😉 

I've not started on pomegranate but they are another superfoods aren't they! 

I love the angel delight with organic milk. It's one way to get the milk down you. I haven't had angel delight in years and used to love it. Maybe I'll buy that too!

Waterlily thinking of you for tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

MargotW - Im loving the coconut water,  pineapple and rum combo!   Might have to have some when treatment is over with some vanilla ice cream for that added yum factor!  I think I've got a rough idea about dates but hoping I get a Saturday et date. 
Glad your scan went well and it's really good that your clinic has lovely staff. 

Amy - Look what you've started - a cocktail war!  Hope you're enjoying your beetroot still. I'm going to get some orange in my life on Saturday. Will also wear some orange at my next appointment too. 
Not long till OTD and I've got my fx for you.  

Hope everyone else had a good day and enjoyed the weather, x


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!!!...(it is in my head!!)  
Ooh it's safe to say that things are progressing smoothly on here!! 
We are building linings...growing follies...prepping bodies and cooking embies!!!...(Olaf!!) 
   
Although the crazy ones who like the nasty beetroot juice are just plain nuts!!!.... no names of course!!.........(amy!)
But the other's sound rather nice!!

Scan on Sunday for me....I hate this bit....you suffer with the headaches and then get all calm....then you worry why you're calm.....then you panic!!
But we'll see!! 
Everything's booked!!... those of you that know me know I am pretty anal about everything!!...( why do we say anal??..its so Urgh!)....all timings are noted etc!!... so hopefully no hic-ups and it will run as clockwork!! 

I hope everyone is well....have a good day!! 

Amy one more sleep!!!!!!!!....(sorry I had to say it!!)


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!

Amy76-Good luck with the test if you decide to take it! Otherwise I just wish that AF stays away for you!   

Sah-Sorry to hear you that the drugs are messing with your body! I get that as well. I hope all comes back into the regular swing for you soon!  

Jenni-I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for your FET! Not long to go!  

Melly- Glad to hear the scan showed things are going as they should! You really deserve a smooth stimming phase after the epic dr as you said! Fingers crossed! 

andade-Sounds like things are rolling nicely for your cycle as well! Keep it going! Yes, I hate not knowing exact when ER or ET happens. I have to make up stuff why I don't want to book meetings for certain days...  

Margot- I'm glad your scan went well and you can start with the next phase! Omg, the more I hear about menopause, the less I want to go there. The things your sonographer said doesn't like I'll make myself more popular during that time.  

To join the conversation on the beetroot: Nonono, these things taste like soil. I have a garden and I grow lots of things there, but beetroots get a big fat veto. They are only edible pickled when they have lots most of their flavour...or maybe roasted in the oven in wedges with lots of herbs...and lots of dipp... I think I read that pomegranate is best before ET for building up lining, and then the avocado and pineapple core comes afterwards....But maybe I'm getting confused. Spinach is probably always right.  My clinic also said that alcohol in moderation is ok.... Probably staves away colds and infections.   

To all you lovely ladies who sent me   and kept your fingers crossed: The BFP was only a brief visitor as it seems. Now waiting for AF to wash away whatever led to the faint line and look at cycle nr 5. I might take the summer off. Some parts of the treatment or 2ww would fall into my summer holidays and I think I'd prefer to spend June and Juli without worrying about swimming in too cold lakes, falling out of a kayak, going to saunas, running...you get the picture. I think I'll take a summer break from IVF and start again in August.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Waterlily I am so sorry the positive didn't last   sending you big hugs   I am with you on the beetroot tasting of soil, the organic beetroot juice is particularly bad, I decided maybe because it was organic they had left some soil in!   I hope you enjoy the summer & have a fab time doing all the things you love, take care lovely x  

Jenni what time zone do you operate in   I have everything crossed that your scan goes well on Sunday then it will be all systems go!   don't forget the lucky orange pants after they helped so well with the scratch!   I'll have a proper drink for you tomorrow! x  

Andade I'm glad your coming round to the idea of adding some orange in your life!   'enjoying' isn't the right word for how I feel about the beetroot juice but only one more glass tonight then I can stop x  

Margot I can't believe anyone actually likes avocados!   I think I struggle with the sliminess of them so certainly won't be eating them when this cycle is over!   you should definitely try an angel delight, I had a low sugar one but then put sugar sprinkles on it! x   

I hope everyone else is ok & has some nice plans for the bank holiday weekend  

I had stir fry veg for tea last night & added some spiralised beetroot that I got on offer from tesco, it didn't taste anywhere near as bad as the beetroot juice but did turn all the other vegetable pink!


----------



## beckha

Can I join in guys? In between cycles at the moment after 2 fails.


----------



## Amy76

Hello & welcome beckha   sorry you find yourself in limbo after 2 failed cycles x  

It's another bfn here, it was always asking a lot of beetroot juice & orange knickers to try & make it work after 3 previous failed cycles!


----------



## jenni01

Amy my little friend I'm so sorry


----------



## Sah78

Beckha- welcome to limbo land sorry to see u have had two failed cycles when are u due to cycle next?

Amy- oh no I was wishing it to work for you this time.  

Waterlily- so sorry that it turned into a negitive for you   good idea to enjoy the summer. 

Jenni- gosh you are up early all the best for the 6th 

Margot- good news that your scan went well

Andade- I find it hard when you can't plan things by knowing when ec and et are I hope that it fits in ok with what u need to do

Kieke- have u finished sorting things out? 

Bella- I hope your treatment is going well

Af has turned up now thank goodness. I went to the gp the other night as when I tested high for antinuclear antibodies the consultant suggested that I had further blood tests so retested me and my bloods are normal. This is confusing... He said to me that 1 in 10 couples have trouble conceiving he said all I can suggest is keep trying and try not to let it get you down. Was nice to speak to someone about it 

I hope everyone has a nice bank holiday


----------



## MrsRL

Morning Ladies,

Amy - I'm so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you, I was really hoping it would be your time. Take care of yourself and DP. Take care lovely lady         xx

Water-lily - so sorry to hear your news that your bfp didn't last  I hope you can enjoy your summer away from all things IVF and then make plans for cycling again. Take care of yourself lovely      xx

Sah - I'm glad af has arrived for you. I'm glad you were able to speak to your GP about your blood tests and everything, but sorry it confused you. I hope you can come up with a plan.

Melly - I love your idea of the sperm courier wearing a special outfit lol, maybe it should be orange or have a hint of orange  Good news that stims are going well and the down reg moods have gone. Good luck for your scan today  Hopefully things will run smoothly now.   

Andade - good news that things are going well. I hope the date for ET is suitable for you and fits in with your calendar  

Margot - good news the scan went well and that you have started stims  I hope it is going well. It's lovely that everyone in your clinic was so friendly too 

Jenni - you do make me smile  Good luck for your scan tomorrow! I hope there are no hiccups for you and it all goes smoothly.   I'm the same as you and like to plan everything and I'm quite 'anal' too!! 

Beckha - welcome!  Everyone here is lovely and offer great advice! Sorry to hear you find yourself in limbo after 2 failed cycles.

Hello to anyone I have missed. I hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely bank holiday weekend. 

AFM - we're in Windsor today as Mr R has requested he does a sample following 2 months of taking tamoxifen so hopefully improve his sperm numbers, so we'll find out if that has done anything to help. We're going to make a day of it and have a look around Windsor after. We had the green light from our new clinic yesterday for the sperm to be transported, so we're just waiting for the courier to confirm a date now. I'm not sure what else we're doing this weekend, but we might go out tomorrow or Monday to a local national trust property as were members. I will probably also do some crafting. We'll have to have an early night Monday because it's an early start on Tuesday for DH's op, we have to be there at 7.30am. I am getting a bit more nervous about it now and hoping it all goes ok. I'm a worry wort so worry about everything! I will keep you all updated anyway! I will be glad when it's over now  Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## beckha

Amy - sorry for your BFN. That sucks. 

Sah - we are egg sharing this cycle so waiting for a match. Hoping it's not too long. No recipients waiting at my clinic currently. 

MrsRL - thank you for the welcome.


----------



## chichi85

Hey ladies , 
I hope this thread I can join . I'm waiting for a laproscopy to be done before my next IVF cycle to remove a hydro tube . I had sucess on my last cycle (Jan 2016) but sadly ended in mc. I have a date for 18th August . Feels like ages away & im wishing my life away ! 

X


----------



## beckha

Chichi - I had same. Failed IVF in sept. Had to wait till Feb for tube clipping on NHS. Since had failed FET as embryo failed to thaw. Waiting to start another fresh cycle now.


----------



## chichi85

Beckha- Ahh it's such a wait ! How did you feel after op? I'm hoping to start pretty sharpish after the lap . 

Wishing you all the best for your fresh cycle . 
X


----------



## beckha

I was fine but it was my 4th lap. I was at hair dressers day after but I'm pretty well versed how to recover now. 

I started DR exactly 6 weeks after surgery. My last clinic wouldn't let me start any earlier. I took the pill to time my cycle after surgery.


----------



## chichi85

Beckha- this is my 3rd lap . I hope it's going to be ok ! I got the letter yesterday so I'm hoping to find out some dates with my clinic on Monday . 

This waiting for me feels so long , I'm wondering how to keep my mind off it all! 

X


----------



## beckha

I found it hard. Now here I am again. Feels like I spend my life waiting at the moment. 

Ahh you're a lap veteran too then. Are they removing or clipping your tube?


----------



## chichi85

Yes that's how me and my Dh feel always waiting . 

How comes you've had 4? Did you remove or clip? 
Yes I've had two one in 2008 to diagnose my endo , 2013 was the most recent to relive endo . 

They've advised removal , my left is patent . I'm worried about it all but I know it can hinder my chances . I'm unsure if my mc was just bad luck or if it was this tube . I'm angry with my 1st clinic going ahead with a hydro they never said it was it's only since I've done my own homework I discovered it is . 

Xx


----------



## beckha

I had;
1 diagnostic
1 to remove scar tissue & unstick tube
1 emergency for ectopic for pregnancy & tube removal 
1 for tubal clipping. 

I actually had a tube left, my left which was patent on HSG but then I had an ectopic in that one too, but treated with methotrexate. It then showed blocked on hycosy, no hydro. Hydro only appeared on second stims scan at fresh IVF in sept. Annoying because I had asked NHS to remove it after it showed blocked in May before IVF but they refused. 

I had mine clipped, both left tube and remaining stump of right. They said removal can affect blood flow to ovaries which obviously isn't good for IVF.


----------



## chichi85

Oh sorry to hear of your surgeries, gosh that's a lot . Must of been devestating to have eptopic . 

Yes I have questioned this with the surgeon as I was worried about it effecting the blood flow to overy . He seems to think there's no evidence it does , and removal is best .

I'm putting my trust into him , it's a mindfield all this fertlity stuff . I think everyone seems to work diffrent and its worrying to know who to trust . I just want it to work


----------



## beckha

Yes you just have to trust the doctors. 

It's been a battle, we are very lucky to have our daughter from our first IVF cycle but now we seem to be having so luck. Shall just keep going though. 

I'm here any time you want to chat, where abouts are you in the uk?


----------



## chichi85

I'm in even more limbo now . The letter is just for a consultation on the 18th Aug ! I cannot belive it. 

Gonna pay privately !!! Need to find someone .


----------



## beckha

I looked into it and it was £4,500. We would rather of spent the money on IVF so waited.  

I waited 12 weeks after my appointment. I did have my op within the 18 weeks from referral though x


----------



## chichi85

Ideally we want to wait & spend on IVF . But I just can't wait any longer ! I'm searching for someone now . I cannot belive it ! It's one thing after the next .


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies

Andade- good news with the scan, hopefully the progynova will kick in soon and create a nice lining for when you get to ET. I found my FET cycle a lot more relaxed than my fresh, hopefully you will find it the same, and being relaxed always helps  

Margot- glad your scan went well, hope the Menopur is going ok so far for you  

Amy- sending you hugs, it really annoys me sometimes how unfair this whole process can be  

Jenni- glad that you’ve got everything booked...there must be a lot of organisation involved with going abroad for tx? I hope your scan goes well tomorrow   

Waterlily I’m so sorry your bfp turned into a bfn   . It sounds like you’ve got an action packed summer planned...swimming in lakes and kayaking and saunas etc. I hope you enjoy the next couple of months, and your head (and body) will be all ready to go again then in August  

Beckha- welcome, sorry about your 2 failed cycles, the ladies here are lovely and have been a great help to me 

Sah- am glad that AF has arrived for you, but sorry you’ve been confused by some test results. Its good that you were able to speak to your GP about things  

MrsRL- an orange sperm outfit- amazing!!!   I hope you enjoyed Windsor and you have a lovely weekend- what sort of craft things are you thinking of doing? I recently started a dressmaking course, and hoping that some homework on the skirt I’m making will keep me occupied when I get to the 2ww! I hope it all goes smoothly for your DH on Tuesday  

Chichi- welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your miscarriage and that you find yourself in limbo now. The waiting for the lap sounds rubbish- is there any way you can ring them in the meantime and try to get a cancellation appointment or something?  

Hi to everyone else,  

Had my second stimming scan today....and am pretty much ready for EC! Eek!!   Can’t believe how quickly this stage is going now, after everything previously taking so long. Will be triggering tomorrow night, and in for EC on Tuesday. My follicles have grown well, and my lining is looking all good, so fingers crossed....all go now- scary!!


----------



## jenni01

Morning All!!! 
Big hugs to Amy..xx 
Hello to our new girls and Good luck on your journey! 

Melly::: Fab news pet!!...I hope you're trigger shot went ok!!...
You'll be counting down hours now!! 

Thanks for the well wishes for the scan.....at work till 2pm then heading straight there....will update asap! 

Have a good day everyone and loves to all


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Jenni - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.    

Water-lily78 - I think it's a good idea to take a break from all things fertility. It will give you time to recharge physically and mentally.  Hope you enjoy all the activities that you have planned. 

Amy - Had my nails done today and they are fantastically orange!  Sorry! Just seen your other post. Really upset for you,  as I was hoping this was your time. I really hope that you and dp are looking after yourselves and take each day at a time, xx   

Beckha - Welcome to the thread.  Sorry about your failures.  

  Sah - I hope et fits in with work as well. Glad that AF has turned up now.  Sorry that you haven't got any clear ideas about why you're not conceiving.  

MrsRL - Good news about the green light. Hope you had a good time in Windsor and enjoy the rest of the weekend.  

Chichi - Welcome to the thread.  Hope the waiting time goes quickly for you.

Melly - Hopefully the progynova will do its job.   Glad that your scan went well!Can't believe you're triggering already!   Seems like you only just started stimming. Wishing  you lots of luck for Tuesday. 

Two days on progynova and so far no additional side effects.  We'll see what I'm like by mid-week.    Off to the leisure centre this morning for Body Conditioning and Abs Attack. Maybe go out this afternoon, if I can walk. My   is hurting from Abs Blast yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a nice, relaxing day.


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, found you on your new page! Happy bank holiday weekend, hope everyone is doing something nice.

Big hugs to Amy and Waterlily, I know words don't make it any better but really hope you are both ok and being kind to yourselves - lots of treats and time with your partners.

Waves to everyone else - haven't read back through but will do at some point. Had my blood tests yesterday that my clinic wanted my to do (checking vitamin d and tyroid), so think I am ready to step back on the IVF rollercoaster after avoiding thinking about it all in the past couple months. G.P dragging chain on hysteroscopy referral but have decided am going to push for final funded cycle to be in August (with or without the hysteroscopy!)  then if that doesn't work we will most likely switch to Serum.

Enjoy your Sunday ladies


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL - I hope everything goes smooth with DH's op! 

andade - I'm going on Thursday, can't wait. Glad your scan showed you are on track! 

jenni - how was your scan? 

Sah - he did ask for some stuff but I said most have moved into the attic! I'm sure it will be all forgotten about soon... 

Margot - glad your lining is looking good and you can proceed with things.

water-lily - I'm so sorry you got a bfn... it sounds like you have lots planned to keep you distracted this summer and I'm glad you are trying again in August.

Amy - so sorry it did not work out for you either... please hang in there and stay positive! 

Welcome to beckha and chichi - I'm sorry you are both in limbo at the moment. I hope this thread can bring you as much support as it gave me.

Melly - excited for you! Good luck for tomorrow! 

kaninchen - good to hear from you and glad you have got a plan! I do hope you get the hysto done before you try again.

We've had friends over from London who bought me lots of cute baby GAP clothes. I was up early to make breakfast and once they left I cut the grass and went back to bed afterwards... woke up hungry and just had a scone with cream and jam, a slice of bread with chocolate sprinkles and a bag of Maltesers! It's a good thing I've hidden the scales haha
I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday morning and since I'm off to Amsterdam on Thursday I'm only working 1.5 day this week, hurray!
Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!!
Why do meds make you knackered but then you can't sleep??!! 
Scan went well....7.6 at thinnest part and 8mm at thickest with the triple layer thing that none of us really understand! 
Fibroid is the same and causing no bother so will start the butt plugs on Wednesday!! 

Kieke I'm loving the food stash pet!!...sounds lush!!.... safe travels on Tuesday and have fun..xx

Amy  
Kanichen lots of love and luck for your next cycle! 
Andade my god you have turned into a gym bunny now!!... I've lost you!!
Glad the meds aren't messing you up to bad!!.... I'm jealous they're not but happy for you!!  

Hope everyone else is ok!!!....have a good day everyone


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Jenni I hope you get chance for a nap after your special early start!   great news that the scan went well & your lining is looking good, that beetroot juice is obviously working!   this time next week you'll be pupo!   thanks for the hug x  

Kieke how sweet that your friends bought you some baby gap stuff   I hope the midwife appointment goes well tomorrow & you have a fab time visiting your family   love that you told dh his stuff is in the loft! x  

Kaninchen great that you are ready to step back on the ivf rollercoaster, I hope your gp agrees to the hysteroscopy referral & you get it done before your next round x  

Andade I'm so pleased to hear your nails are orange   well done with the exercise, I stopped when I started the progynova but will go back to the gym this week x  

Melly great that your scan went well   I hope the trigger was ok last night & you enjoy your injection free day today, good luck & positive orange vibes for ec tomorrow x  

Hello & welcome chichi, sorry to hear about your miscarriage   I hope you manage to get an earlier appointment, it is definitely worth phoning for cancellations as I managed to get my hysteroscopy done 7 weeks earlier by doing that x  

Beckha I hope you hear about an egg share match soon x  

Mrsrl I hope you had a nice time in Windsor & that the sample shows the changes you have made have improved things   what sort of crafting do you do? I amused myself yesterday by using the sewing machine to sew the outline of some birds on a reusable fabric bag   wishing you & dh lots of luck for the op tomorrow x  

Hello sah, Waterlily, margot & anyone else I've missed  

I went to start my car yesterday & the battery was flat, dad came round & I had to use the key to open it because the remote wouldn't work, then the alarm starting going off but eventually stopped, it was too flat to jump start so had to be charged for 7 hours then when I did start it it said 'engine system fault'   It seems happier today, just hoping it stays that way


----------



## andade

HI fellow Limbolanders!  

Kaninchen -  Hooray that you found the new home!  May need to send out sat navigation directions to the others.  
I really hope you can get your next cycle scheduled for August whilst you are on holiday to make it easier for you. Hope the hysteroscopy comes through before then.  

Kieke - Enjoy your short week and hope you enjoy the visit to the family.   Regarding your snacks, if that's what baby wants then that's what you have to eat! Stick with that excuse. 

Jenni -  Pleased to hear that your lining is fine. Let Operation Butt Plug commence!  
I'm not a gym bunny yet! I'm still reachable. I met this lady yesterday who was gonna do every class going yesterday. She had already done two and there were at least three more to go and I left her working out in the gym! 
Don't be jealous about the meds. I had all the joint pain from the suprecur, so deserve a break.  Although,  I'm  only 4 days in so who knows?

Amy - I've even got orange glitter on some nails!  I exercised on the progy while doing my fresh cycle and stopped when stimming. Will see how I feel by my next appointment. Hope you're looking after yourself and have something nice planned or at least a sweet treat.   

Taking it easy today. Probably go for a walk but otherwise not much else on. Still no side effects from the progy, so maybe I might escape this time? 

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## oscar13

Ahhhh finally found where you have all been hiding! A beautiful shiny new home. First up apologies for missing so much of everyone's recent journeys....rubbish friend! I have just read through pages and pages of posts so sorry that I miss bits (and don't forget I am easily confused nowadays)

Amy and Waterlily I am so sorry for your BFNs. I hate that life can be such a b#tch.  

Lovely Jenni great news on your scan, let operation butt plug commence. All my limbs are appropriately crossed ready for your cycle  

Welcome Chichi and Bekha

Mrs Rl, hope all goes well with DHs op xx

Kaninchen, good to hear your are ready to start thinking about your next cycle. Sorry your GP isn't being more dynamic and helpful. I hope you manage to get it done before cycling in August xx

Melly good to hear all went well with the scan. Keeping everything crossed for your EC x

Kieke enjoy the midwife appointment. It's all getting close now xx

Andade loving the fertility orange x

Mogg, Fifty, SFG, Cloudy, Kazzzee etc hope you are all well and find the new home soon xx

Massive hugs to everyone I've not mentioned.

Afm the boob monster is 5 months old and now has 2 razor sharp teeth!!


----------



## MrsRL

Morning lovely ladies 

Beckha - I'm looking at egg sharing as well, were just trying to improve DH's samples first. I did post on the egg sharing thread previously but I'm definitely in limbo at the moment. I hope you don't have to wait too long to be matched.

Chichi - welcome and sorry to hear about your mc. I hope you find this thread as helpful as I do, everyone is lovely.  sorry to hear you have to wait so long for the lap as well, I hope you manage to get a cancellation appointment.

Melly - good luck for EC today, thinking of you    hope it all goes well. I can't believe how fast this part has gone for you after the mega downregging. I did have a lovely weekend thank you, we visited a national trust property after Windsor and that was nice. We also visited another national trust on the Sunday. Your dress making sounds fab, I hope you enjoy making the skirt. I've been making DH a card for our anni in just over a week. I do a lot of cross stitching so was doing that for a card  I also do papercraft such as card making and have done some paper cuts. I also do other sewing but I'm not as good on the sewing machine, so more likely to do it by hand at the moment. I'm trying to learn though!

Jenni - great news your scan went so well  you will soon be PUPO  

Andade - good news that you have not had any side effects from the progynova, I hope it continues  it sounds like you are really getting into your exercise, good for you 

Kaninchen - it is nice to see you back here and that you have a plan in place  I hope you manage to have your hysteroscopy before your next cycle and you get a date for it soon 

Kieke - hooray to a short working week  the clothes you got from friends sound fab. I hope your midwife appointment goes well and then you're on the countdown to Thursday and Amsterdam 

Amy - I hope you and DP are doing ok. I like the sound of the sewing you did  I need to learn to be more confident with the sewing machine, I'm not great at it! I most do cross stitch, but I also do other papercrafts such as card making and paper cuts. I sometimes do other sewing, but I'm better by hand that sewing machine at the moment. I hope your car is ok now and doesn't cause you anymore problems! 

Oscar - glad you found us  exciting that that the boob monster has teeth but hope he doesn't bite you with his razors when feeding!! Hope all is well with you. 

Hello to everyone else. I hope you are all ok.

Thank you for the good luck for DH's op. We arrived here this morning at about 6.50am and he is now in theatre, he went down at about 8.50am. I'm not expecting to see him again until around 10.30-11am. I have been very nervous this morning and will be glad when it's over and I see him again! All being well he should be able to leave this afternoon to go home. I will let you know what happens. The car park is rather extortionate and we nearly lost the ticket in the wind.  I've got to top it up again at 12, as can only get 5 hours at a time. We didn't really understand the results of his sample on Saturday so will need to discuss those, but from what we can tell it wasn't much different to before,so not sure if he will continue the tamoxifen or not. Take care everyone   xx

P.S. I forgot to mention that I'm also wearing orange nail varnish on my fingers and toes today, hope it brings luck to anyone that needs it today  x


----------



## beckha

MrsRL I hope everything goes well today x


----------



## MrsRL

Just to let you all know, DH is back in the room now and he is still a bit spaced out but ok. We're not sure how the op went yet and assume the consultant will come and speak to us at some point. xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

MrsRL great that dh has had his op, I hope you get good news soon about how it went & he is well enough to go home this afternoon x  

Oscar well done for finding the new limbo home   breastfeeding & teeth don't sound like a good combination!   I hope the boob monster is gentle x  

Andade I love that you have orange glitter on your nails!   I hope your next scan goes well at the weekend & you will be pupo soon x  

Jenni not long now! I will have everything crossed for you, this has to be your time x   

Melly I hope ec has gone well & you can be home resting & recovering very soon x  

Kieke I hope the midwife appointment has gone well today x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Car seems to have recovered & be working ok now   I'm planning on heading back to the gym tonight, I think it might be a bit of a shock to the system after a few weeks off!


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Andade- that’s great that you haven’t had any side effects from the Progynova...when I was on it during my FET, I didn’t really get any side effects either- in fact the extra oestrogen meant that my hair and nails were in really good condition while I was on it!! Well done on the gym classes...and the orange glitter nails sound fab!!!  

Kaninchen- sounds like you’re in a good place, and hopefully this will make a good difference with this cycle. Good luck with trying to get the hysto referral from GP  

Kieke- hope the midwife appointment went well this morning. Your snack sounds amazing!! Hope you have a fab time in Amsterdam  

Jenni- great news on your scan, good luck with starting the butt plugs tomorrow- I have the joy of starting them this evening!!  

Amy- sorry to hear about your car nightmare, glad it's sorted for you now  

Oscar- I hope you’re not suffering too much from the teeth of the boob monster! 5 months old already- wow!!!  

MrsRL- glad DH’s op is done, must be a weight off your mind to have that out of the way...good work with the orange nail varnish...I had to take mine off for EC, so may put some back on tomorrow!  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM- egg collection went really well today- they got 18 eggs in the end!!! It the same as what we got a year ago, but I definitely wasn’t expecting that number again. Keeping my fingers crossed now that we get an ok fertilisation rate (was just over half last year). Am a bit sore now, and have spent most of the afternoon dozing in front of the tv. Now need to take my first fragmin injection, and also start the lovely cyclogest this evening.


----------



## oscar13

Evening ladies

MrsRl, hope DH is recovering well after his op today! Did the consultant come and speak to you both in the end?

Amy, good news on the car! Also hats off for heading back to the gym......god help my body if I ever find enough time to do anything more strenuous than mother and baby yoga.......xx

Melly, wonderful result from EC! Get those feet up and rest easy ready for ET. Everything crossed for plenty of getting jiggy with it in the lab tonight xxx

Love to all xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!!! 
Melly what a great number of eggies hun!!  
 
I hope you're not to sore today and "mission dont fall out my butt plug" is a go!! 

MrsRL I'm glad MrR is doing ok!!.... I hope he's recovering well today! 

Andade....Thank god you haven't turned into a nut for the gym!!... gentle exercise is the way forward and I have been known on occasion to vigorously stir my cuppa!!!... yes it's true! 

Amy pet...you're not a car mechanic!!.... but I admire your skills of adaptation!!.... hope you're OK! 

Oscar Hello hun!!... Wow!!... nature should hold back on the development of kids teeth if your nipples are at risk of being chewed off!! 

Of course big hugs and loves to everyone!!! 

AFM: Butt plugs start today!!... other than that just plodding on!!
I have told Brian that he's had botox injected in his heart cos he's emotionless about me going!!
There's been alot of family and work stuff going on and I think that we're both at the "what now!?" point that we're numb....(if you no what I mean)...
Anyway....no time for tears!!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Jenni- hope the enjoyable butt plugs go ok for you today!!   I think a lot of men don't manage to express many emotions during this process, do they...what day is your transfer due to be? Hope it all goes well  

Oscar- mother and baby yoga sounds like a good effort to me with doing exercise, I imagine that Boob Monster must keep you very busy...when he starts to crawl you'll be getting plenty of exercise running after him!!  

MrsRL- I hope DH is recovering well after his op  

Hi to everyone else  

Had some good news from the embryologist this morning- 16 out of our 18 eggs have fertilised so I'm over the moon with that! (And a bit in shock!!) I'm taking Fragmin on this cycle and had to do my first one last night.....those injections are not nice at all- it was so stingy after it went in


----------



## Kieke

Just a quick one!

MrsRL - glad DH's op went well!

Jenni - I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Do you know when you'll be flying out?
Sending you missives of  positiveness.    

Melly - wowzers, that's an amazing result! I hope your embies continue to do well!

Hello to everybody else!
Need to pack my bag tonight, I'm only travelling with hand luggage and don't want to carry to much so it will be a challenge


----------



## MrsRL

Hello ladies 

Amy - good news with the car, I hope it doesn't cause you anymore trouble. I hope you enjoyed the gym and treated yourself afterwards  thank you for your kind words, I will update below 

Melly - I'm so pleased to hear that EC went so well and you got such a good fertilisation rate, that really is fab. Sorry to hear the fragmin injections are horrible, hopefully it will all be worth it though. Keeping everything crossed for you and hope you're taking it easy   Thank you for your kind words and I will update below 

Oscar - hope you're ok. Mr R did speak to us in the end and I will update below  

Jenni - hope the butt plugs are going ok    Sending lots of positive vibes your way    Thanks for your kind words on DH's op too 

Kieke - I hope you manage to pack your bag ok within the weight limit, I know I would struggle lol. Safe journey tomorrow and have a great time 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.

AFM - it was quite a long day yesterday in the end after a very early start so we have taken it easy today. The op went well and all to plan, it's just a waiting game now to see if it improves things in the next few months. DH is fine and says he's not in any pain, which has surprised me. Mr R has told him he has to rest for the first 3 days and keep his lovely support on until then, after that he can do a bit more, but he has to have the first week off work and then he's on light duties for at least a week. I think people can go back to work earlier but his job is quite physical so it's a bit different. He asked Mr R about the sample on Saturday and he is going to look at it and come back to us, as he hadn't seen it apparently. Typically I missed Mr R updating DH after the op, because I was topping up the car park   I did see him on my way back up the stairs though and he said that DH is fine and doing well, as he knew I was worrying. I'm back to work tomorrow so hoping DH won't do much while I'm not here, he's on strict orders not to, as although he feels fine it could be a disaster if he pushes himself. The last thing we want is for something to go wrong   we will need to visit Mr R in 2-3 months to have another sample and see if the op has made a difference. I'm also putting us on a plan to eat healthily and exercise so I'm in good shape for the next treatment cycle. Thanks to everyone that asked after DH.   xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

MrsRL great news that dh is doing well after his op, I hope he behaves & takes it easy whilst you are at work x  

Kieke good luck with packing your bag, I am rubbish at minimal!   I hope you have a fab time visiting your family x  

Melly what an amazing fertilisation rate & number of embies!   I hope the fragmin injection has gone well tonight & you are resting & recovering x  

Jenni I hope operation butt plug has started well without any incidents!   he may not admit it but I'm sure Brian will miss you whilst you are away x  

Oscar I'm sure looking after Dylan is like a full time workout x  

Andade I hope the progynova is going ok & your scan goes well at the weekend x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I managed 70 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate at the gym last night so not as much as normal & on a slightly lower level but not too bad for my first session back so I rewarded myself with some profiteroles!   it has been cold & wet here all day, so much for the start of summer!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Oscar - Great to hear from you!   Boob monster might need gum shields!   His mouth is now danger zone! 

MrsRL - Im enjoying g the exercise and it gives me something to do.  Pleased to hear that dh is ok. Hope the op went well and you got the expected results. 

Amy - Hope the car is holding up ok. How was the return to the gym? Bigger issue, is what treat did you have? 

Melly - Congratulations on your fantastic egg haul a d fertilisation rate!  Really hope that they continue to develop. Not sure if the progy is making any difference to my nails and hair but we'll see. 

Jenni -  Ilke  your form of gentle exercise.  I was known for had cardio... dunking a few Biccies (well quite a lot!) in my coffee 
This journey can be difficult on relationships a d for some reason some men seem to be able to separate themselves from our stress and worry. I'm sure he is concerned about you going but just not showing it. 
When  do you fly?

Kieke -  Hope your trip goes well and that you have a fab time! 

Still doing well with regards to the lack of side effects. Currently sitting with my hooded blanket on. Can't believe it's June! 

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## andade

MrsRL -  Pleased everything gwent well. 
Amy - Just seen that you did treat yourself.    70 min's on the stepper is good, especially after a break.


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies,

think I have caught up with you all! Welcome to the new ladies, sorry you find yourselves in limbo but you are in a really good place - the ladies on here are very supportive 

Andade - yay for no side effects! What is with this cold weather?! We vacuum packed away all our winter clothes last week, wish I could put a pair of woollen socks on, so much for summer!!

Amy - wow 70 minutes on the stepper is amazing! You definitely earned those profiteroles!

Mrs RL - pleased to hear that hubby's op went well, hope he rests up as he should and the results are what you hoped for.

Kieke - cute baby clothes from Gap sound  awesome, hope you have a lovely time in Amsterdam!!

Melly - wow absolutely fantastic that you got 18 eggs and 16 fertilised, well done you!! Fingers crossed for some lovely blastos for you!!

Jenni - hope the bum plugs aren't being too nasty! Men are rubbish when it comes to emotions! Sending you virtual hugs through the Internet and best wishes for your transfer  

Oscar - wow that boob monster is 5 months already, hope those teeth don't cause any problems for you!!

So took steps towards our 3rd and final cycle this morning - saw my GP and he agreed straight away to refer me for a hysteroscopy (after being so horrible when I wanted to be signed off for a week last cycle!!) he couldn't give me any idea of timings though - so am feeling a bit confused, am thinking it could take up to 3 months so therefore if I wait for the hysteroscopy to come through I probably won't be able to cycle in August. Alternatively if I do wait then end up cycling later it might be a nightmare with work again - I've had 10 days off sick for my last cycle and they don't know I am having IVF, hmm decisions, decisions- why does it all have to be soo complicated?!!


----------



## Sah78

Kaninchen- good news that the gp referred you I tried but mine wouldn't I hope you get your appointment soon

Mrsr- glad that your dh's op went to plan and hope he is chilling out

Melly - wow well done getting so many eggs I hope Sunday goes well for you

Amy- that is good that you are back at the gym again I need to take a leaf out of your book and get exercising 💪. I have gone u a dress size with all this treatment

Andade- it is good that you don't have any side affects keep warm

Oscar- bless the boob monster he is growing up quickly

Kieke- have a lovely time in Holland your friend sounds lovely getting you gap clothes

Jenni- all the best for the transfer 

Not much happening with us so excited about going on holiday feel like one of the ribena berries from the advert that used to be on the tv   Woo..


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies 

Amy - it sounds like you did really well at the gym to me, I couldn't last that long on the stepper!   You definitely deserved those profiteroles  I agree, the weather has been miserable here too, where's our summer gone?! DH has taken it easy so far 

Andade - good news that you are enjoying the exercise and it is giving you something to focus on  I hope you continue to enjoy it! Thank you, the op went as expected and it's just a matter of DH recovering from it and then going back in a couple of months for a check up and sample to see if it has improved things. I'm really pleased to hear that you still have no side effects and I hope you manage to avoid them altogether 

Kaninchen - I'm so pleased that your GP has agreed to refer you for a hysteroscopy  I hope you can manage to come up with a decision that is best for you with regards to your next cycle, it is always so hard making these decisions and fitting it around work etc, but you need to do what is right for you  thank you for your kind words on DH's op, he is resting up so far, but he doesn't like me doing everything for him, he's so used to helping me out around the house 

Sah - woohoo to your holiday, I bet you can't wait  you really deserve it and hope you can have a lovely rest.   DH is currently chilling out, he's on strict orders to  

Kieke - I hope you are having a fab time visiting your family. 

Melly - have you had anymore news? I hope you recovering from EC ok and resting up  not long until you're PUPO now 

Hello to everyone else  

AFM - DH seems to be recovering ok so far from his op, he is taking it easy as has to rest for the first 3 days. He can take his support off tomorrow so will see how that goes. He accidentally knocked a chair slightly when he walked past it yesterday and said that was a reminder to take it easy as it stung a bit   Luckily it was his leg nearby the area, not the actual area.   The dog is currently staying with my in laws because of the op and not wanting him to jump all over DH straight after the op, so we'll probably collect him tomorrow morning. I just hope he doesn't jump on DH!!   Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Kieke- hope you’re enjoying your weekend away. I used to be really well practised at getting everything I needed into hand luggage, I don’t think I’m so good at it any more though  

MrsRL- I’m so glad that DH is recovering well- I hope the dog isn’t too over-pleased to see him tomorrow   !!! It’s good that he’s taking it easy  

Sah- I imagine you are getting excited now!!! I’m so jealous, I’d love a holiday!!!  

Kaninchen- good news that your GP has referred you for the hysto, I hope you don’t need to wait too long for it- maybe once you get a date you could start hounding them about a cancellation?  

Andade- hope you’re still escaping any side effects. I am also sitting under a blanket right now. Apparently summer is coming next week....here’s hoping!!  

Amy- hope you have some nice Friday treats planned for tonight  

Hi to everyone else,  

AFM- rang the embryology lab today to get an update and 15 of them are still doing well and at 6-8 cells now. I can’t believe how many we actually have. Although our issues do seem to have been the accommodation rather than the raw materials when it comes to fertility, so fingers crossed that they stick this time once two of them are tucked up inside me


----------



## andade

Evening ladies!  

Kaninchen - Still got my hooded blanet wrapped around me!  Can't wait for the weather to pick up this weekend.   Glad your GP has referred you and I hope that your hysto appointment comes through soon.  Hopefully, it shouldn't take too long. Totally get your dilemma about cycling during term time, especially when you don't want to tell anyone at work what you're doing. Really hope you can cycle in August to minimise your stress. 

Sah - I'm still wrapped up in my cosy blanket.   I can imagine you're excited about your holiday, especially if you're based down South at the moment with this miserable Autumnal weather!  I'm considering booking a short break, as desperate for more than one day of sun! 

MrsRL - I seem to still be ok thanks,  apart from some bloatedness yesterday and the joint on my left hand playing up at times.  I'm pleased that MrRL is recuperating well. Hope that he continues to take it easy as I'm sure a bigger collision with the chair would be quite painful. 

Melly - Apparently,  summer will hit the south for the weekend before some rain again!  Meant to be 25 on Sunday!!   Fantastic news on your embies!! I   that they continue to keep developing.  

Not much happening here. Got my scan on Monday and if every thing is fine,  I should get my transfer date. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade of course I treated myself after gyming isn't that the whole point of going?!   good luck for the scan on Monday, exciting that you will get a date for transfer x  

Kaninchen when my gp referred me for a hysteroscopy I phoned the hospital pretty much straight away & started asking about cancellations, in the end I managed to get my appointment brought forwards by about 6 weeks so it is definitely worth doing   hopefully you will get yours sorted & be able to fit treatment in around the dates that suit you x  

Kieke I hope you are having a fab time visiting your family x  

Sah I think my exercising would be more successful if I didn't reward myself afterwards!   you must be counting down the days to your holiday now! I hope you have a fab time x   

MrsRL I hope dh is continuing to recover well & that you dog hasn't been too excitable jumping all over him, I remember dad looking after mine when I had my myo surgery & they were very excited to see me afterwards x  

Melly it looks like you have some fantastic embies so hopefully there will be plenty of frosties for siblings in the future!   wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Jenni sending you loads of luck & positive orange vibes, I hope the journey goes well tomorrow & wish you lots of luck for et, this has to be your time x    

Oscar I hope the boob monster is being gentle with his teeth, did you manage to book a holiday or are you waiting a bit? I hope things are ok with dh x  

Hello to everyone I've missed  

I made it to the gym again on Thursday & rewarded myself with chocolate cheesecake!   not much planned for the weekend but I have to take mum to the airport at 4am on Monday so that will be an early start!


----------



## Bella2016

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven’t read so much back and this thread seems to have been super busy since my last post. TBH I consciously avoided FF as much as I could during my stimulation and fertilisation phase, as I was too afraid of jinxing things… as it turns out, it wouldn’t have made a difference, after all!  

This cycle has been an extremely disappointing one for us and I have been quite upset about it, but am trying to look onwards and upwards from now.  We were so looking forward to this fresh cycle and tried to prepare as well as we could, what with all the very healthy eating, the super expensive vitamins and supplements and not to mention a fortune we spent on immunology tests and treatments. It started well, but as time went by there was one worry after another. 
I had 17 follicles, 13 eggs were collected, 11 mature, 8 fertilised, but we ended up with quite poor embryos, as opposed to our last cycle, when we had 6 good quality blastocysts of 10 embryos (apart from my age and other things, the problem may have been that I started the Certrotide late, after I had already started ovulating on day 6, which research says can significantly impair embryo quality).  

Yesterday we were worried we may not have anything to transfer, but today I had 2 ‘average’ quality embryos transferred (3BB and 3BB minus, I think), which they said ‘may or may not be abnormal’. The transfer was horrible and painful itself.  So, as you imagine I have no hope, whatsoever. My remedy is that I have taken a few days off work to ‘feel proper sorry for myself’ and plan our next cycle with some extra things and tests to add on. We are also planning to see a nutritionist and take a holiday soon.

Anyway, here I am back to Limboland…   

Amy and Waterlilly- I am sorry for your BFN.     

Melly- fingers crossed that your embryos will continue to develop and you will get a good number of good quality blastocysts.  

Kaninchen- good luck with your next cycle and fingers crossed you will have your hysteroscopy soon.  

Oscar- I hope breastfeeding is not painful with your Boob Monster’s razor sharp teeth.  

Kieke- I hope all is well with you and you are having a lovely holiday.  

MrsL- Well done, it is so good to hear that DH’s op went well. I hope your dog has not been jumping on him- ouch! 

Andade- good luck with your upcoming cycle. Are you having  a FET?  

Sah- it is great that you are looking forward to your hols. We are also planning to go somewhere in Italy. A bit of sun will hopefully help us be more positive and hopeful.    

Jenni- I hope your transfer went well.  

Hi to everyone else I missed. Sorry, it is too much for me ATM to read back.

Have a lovely w/end. Bxxx   (I so need a group hug)


----------



## oscar13

Bella massive group hug coming your way     I know it is easy for me to say now but try to stay positive........everything about my successful cycle was worse than the previous one (from egg collection to fertilisation rates to quality of embies, nothing frozen and difficult ET) and I felt very negative during my 2ww (and ended up in tears on phone to embryologist) and yet it all worked out perfectly. I think with IVF it's a case of hope the best and prepare for the worst. Xx

Jenni All my thoughts are with you. This must be your time   

Melly what fantastic numbers you have, you must be over the moon. So exciting xxx

Amy you are my kind of girl with your workout ethos! Sorry did I forget to mention we recently had a week in Menorca? Had a fab time and the boob monster behaved impeccably xx

Andade best of luck for the scan Monday, won't be long for you now xxx

Ahhhhhhhh he is beckoning with a scream....must dash, catch up soon xxxxx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Andade- you can finally remove the hooded blanket- summer is here!!!   Hope you’re doing ok, and haven’t had any side effects from the meds. Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Amy-  I hope you get plenty of rest today in advance of taking your Mum to the airport tomorrow- 4am is a very early start!!!  

Bella- I’m so sorry to hear you’re feeling down, as some of the others have said, cycles can still work even when things have gone wrong. My initial fresh cycle last year, everything went brilliantly and it didn’t work. They are all full of hurdles. Take the time off work you want, look after yourself, and keep positive that you can still get your bfp, while still making all the backup plans that you need to get yourself through the next 10 days or so. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, and sending plenty of hugs your way    

Oscar- glad boob monster behaved for you in Menorca, hope you had a fab holiday  

AFM- I am now PUPO, had 2 blastocysts transferred this morning   . There was one more which was ok today to freeze, and they’re giving the others until tomorrow to see if anymore catch up and can be frozen. After the weeks and weeks of down regging, I’m so glad to finally get to this stage. Just need to take it easy and cross my fingers now!!!


----------



## Sah78

Andade- at least the weather has warmed up for you now you don't need the blanket

Bella- I was wondering how you were getting on it. the best place is with you so they can flourish enjoy being  pupo. At least you have a plan to go away to have a plan to look forward to  

Melly- well done being pupo you did have a differcult start chill out now

Oscar- glad you got to have a holiday and the 1st one for the boob monster did he go for a swim?

Amy- is your car ok sorry if you mentioned it. 

Mogg I hope you are ok


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies   

Sah not long now until your holiday, I bet you are getting excited!   the car was ok all last week then when I went to start it yesterday it wouldn't work so I had to charge it up again, in my non professional mechanic role I have decided it is the battery, I think I'm doing enough miles during the week to keep it charged but it seems to go flat if it is parked too long at the weekend so I will try & sort it out today x   

Melly congratulations on being pupo!   really hoping this works for you x   

Oscar I think I could be quite fit if I didn't reward myself after gyming!   great that you got away & the boob monster was so well behaved, I hope his teeth aren't causing any problems x   

Bella sending you a big hug   I'm sorry this cycle didn't go to plan but congratulations on being pupo, there are lots of success stories with all different quality embies so fx x   

Andade good luck with your scan today x   

Kieke I hope you had a fab time visiting your family, are you still managing to keep it a secret that you are expecting a little girl? x   

MrsRL I hope dh is continuing to recover from his op x   


Waterlily I hope you are doingou ok x   


Jenni sending you lots of luck for et, this has to be your time x     


Kaninchen I hope you do manage to sort out the hysteroscopy x   


Hello to anyone I've missed   


Got up at 3:45am to take mum to the airport & haven't managed to get back to sleep so I think it's going to be a long day!


----------



## andade

Evening ladies!  

Amy - Chocolate cheesecake...  yum!  I love the GU choc and vanilla cheesecake.  Might treat myself next week after transfer.   Hope you're not too tired after your early start this morning. Thanks for the good wishes.

Bella - Sorry to hear that you're feeling down about this cycle.   I think this journey can give you a bashing and dent your confidence. Try and take one day at a time.  Sending you lots of         
Thanks for the good wishes.    I'm doing FET and having transfer next week.

Oscar - So glad you had a great time in Menorca. It must have really helped to re-charge your batteries.    Thanks for the good wishes, The scan went well thanks.

Melly - Congratulations on being PUPO!   Hope the 2ww goes well and is as stress free as possible.  
I've removed the blanket and embracing the sunshine.  Still doing ok on the meds.

Sah - I've ditched the blanket!   The weather is lovely today, just need to get some new summer shoes. 

Jenni -  Good luck for et!  

Had my scan today and my lining was fine.  Left ovary got up to its old tricks and was proving difficult to see , so cue lots of pressing on my belly!  So my transfer will take place next Tuesday!  I  will start the lovely Cyclogest that I've heard so much about on Thursday.

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weather, x


----------



## mogg77

Hello ladies- found you, and you're eight pages in already!!   chatterboxes!
I haven't a hope of catching up with everyones news, I'm far too much of a scatterbrain , but things definitely seem to be moving along for a lot of you- 
Jenni my dear all my love and best wishes for transfer   Xxx
Andade good news on your scan and best of luck for the upcoming transfer too  xx
Melly congrats on being pupo, and bella too , hope the tww is good for you and you dont go too loopy!          To all cycling!
Amy hope the day wasnt too gruelling and you get a nice early night, all that talk of cheesecake has me desperate for a pud now    and all the shops are closed! 
Sah have a great holiday! Where are you going, i didnt see?
Waterlily hope you are doing ok xxx
, kaninchen great that you have managed to get referred for the op, 
Love to everyone else, oscar, sfg, keike hope amsterdam is fun! Kazzzee, mrsrl, ustoget hope you're not run too ragged! anyone ive missed   
Afm, doing well and loving the sunshine, malachy turns six months this week   he's a sweetheart and smiles from the minute he wakes up- he's also developing a cheeky streak just like his daddy- will no doubt have me wrapped round his little finger like his daddy did too!! Going back to work in four weeks , but only two days so trying to convince myself I'm going to enjoy it!


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL – hope your DR has fully recovered! 

Andade – great news you have a date for transfer!  

kaninchen32 – I’m pleased that you are giving it another go! I’m sure that during the summertime you’ll manage to get a cancellation, just keep ringing every couple of weeks. I would definitely have a hysto before you cycle again though, even if it does mean it doesn’t work out with work. As you know to me it made the world of difference! 

Sah – when are you going on holiday? 

Melly – congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are enjoying the bubble and aren’t too stressed about the wait.  

Jenni – I believe you will have had your transfer? Hope everything went well! Sending you lots of positive vibes & energy! 

Oscar – hope you have a fab holiday and it did the world of good to have some time away with DH and the boob monster. 

Bella – I’m sorry transfer wasn’t smooth for you. Try to remain positive though, anything can happen!! 

Amy – still telling people we don’t know what we are having… I feel a bit of a fraud but there’s no way back now! 

Mogg – I can’t believe Malachy is 6 months already! I’ve just seen my niece who’s also 6 months, it’s such a cute stage when they laugh and interact. Are you looking forward to go back to work? I’m a bit in denial about what’s to happen after my maternity leave… 

I’m back at work after a fabulous time in Amsterdam! We had the best weather and it was so nice to catch up with everybody. My nieces were so cute… it was hard to go back home yesterday and I had a little cry in the airplane. It’s nice to be home though, DH has missed me so much bless him. Last month at work and I can’ wait to finish to be honest. We’re having another growth scan on Thursday when I’ll be 32 weeks… Still no aches, pains and/or niggles so I feel truly extra blessed!
Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Sah78

Andade- I hope you don't get any side affects from the new meds 

Mogg- malachy sounds sweet smiling away 😊 A happy baby. I am off to Tenerife 

Amy- I hope your battery is sorted 

Kieke- glad u had a great time not long for u good news you are feeling fine hope the scan goes well

Jenni- I hope u are getting on well

Bella and Melly hope u are getting on well

Mrs r- I hop dh is recovering alright 

I still have on off bleeding for two and a half weeks annoying .. When I am going on holiday in a few days called the nurse will speak to doctor may need a scan or they might give me tablets to regulate it.


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Mogg -  So great to hear from you.  Thought we'd have to send the police out to look for you! 
Malachy sounds a delight. Can't believe how quickly time is passing! He's six months already!   Thanks for your good wishes, x

Kieke - Pleased that you had a great time with your family. I'm sure that dh appreciates your return. Good luck for your scan on Thursday. 

Sah - I'm not really getting any side effects from the progynova.  Sorry to hear you're still bleeding. Hope the doc can get it regulated before you go away.  

Afm, just one more injection to go and the start the cyclogest on Thursday.  Not much else going on until transfer day. 

Hope every one is well  x


----------



## jenni01

Evening...Morning...Afternoon!!!....( you decide!) 
Just a quickie.....transfer of 2 embies on Monday went well!!
Test day is 20th....NOT testing early!!!
Thanks for all the well wishes....loves and hugs to all of you and hope you're well!! 
Getting in shower in a bit then airport for 4am..... 
Cya soon..xxxxx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Sah- must be not long until your holiday now, bet you’re looking forward to it. I hope the bleeding stops soon for you, or that the doctor can sort it out, that must be frustrating  

Andade- great news on your scan...hope it goes well with the lovely cyclogest tomorrow and will be sending you plenty of positive thoughts for Tuesday  

Mogg- wow, 6 months already, doesn’t time fly. Malachy sounds like such a happy baby, he must be a joy to be with...I’m sure it will be no time before you are well and truly wrapped around his little finger!!  

Kieke- sounds like you had a lovely time in Amsterdam, with your family. Must be exciting only having a few more weeks left of work! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

Jenni- congratulations on being PUPO! Glad the transfer went well for you and here’s to a smooth 2ww  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM I’m 3dp5dt now and still fairly chilled about it...am sure the stress and overthinking will come at some point   !! The nice weather helps, and I’m not working for my 2ww, so getting to chill out a lot which is lovely


----------



## Bella2016

Evening everyone, 

Thank you for all your good wishes. It is nice to have a lovely bunch of ladies being positive on my behalf!!  

Oscar- Thank you! I have def had the same experience as you did. This cycle has been so much worse in every sense than my last one. I am trying to be positive and at times positive vibes do creep up on me, but most of the time my lovely DH does the job for me!   Hope your little Boob Monster is doing well.   

Melly- Thank you. Congrats on being PUPO!!   I also keep my fingers and everything cx for you!!    Glad to hear that you are chilling and enjoying your 2WW. Am back to work tomorrow, my DH cannot cope with me staying at home anymore! (He works from home).     

Sah- Thank you, I find that planning is my way of coping at the moment. I have been mindful so many times before, I even took 4 months off work for my last cycle, but it didn’t work, anyway.    I hope your bleeding sopped before you go to Tenerife. Have you talked to your doctor? Have a lovely time!!!       

Amy- Thank you, I have been relaxing and basically doing nothing for the past few days, and only God knows how much my flat needs a good clean, but I decided to go back to work tomorrow.. to give myself and DH a break.   Hope you managed to catch up on some sleep.     

Andade- Thank you and good luck for your ET on Tuesday!!!     I have never done FET before, but been told that I would do better on it, as my lining tends to get thick during a fresh cycle, making it harder for the embryos to implant. You are lucky you will only use Cyclogest, I use Prontogest and it is a killer!!   

Mogg- Glad to hear that you and Malachy are doing so well. He sounds like a darling little boy!    I hope you will enjoy going back to work two days a week, you never know, it might give you a break.     

Kieke- I am glad to hear you had a lovely holiday and that you are doing well. Not long to go now… and then you can have a proper break from work... just you and the baby. Oh, it sounds heavenly!   

Jenni- Congrats on being PUPO!    Glad to hear your transfer went well, it is so important, it does give a good positive quick for the 2WW. I hope you are having a good rest.   

Hello to everyone else!!!       

AFM, I am back to work tomorrow, partly to distract my negative mind and partly to give my DH a break!   I have enjoyed being at home doing nothing though, it is amazing to discover that I do have a lazy streak! Lol.   I have been having a lot of pain in my upper bum, because of the painful Prontogest injections.   The other day I thought I had a nasty infection, but then realised my DH injected a shot into an already sore lump, which only amplified the pain and redness. As much as I’d rather this cycle worked, of course, I will surely be so relieved to stop all the painful injections if it doesn’t.   My tummy is literally blue from the nasty Clexane and I can’t sit or lie on my bottom!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Bella sorry to hear about the nasty prontogest injections!   I hope the return to works is a good distraction for you, really hoping you get good news on otd x  

Melly I hope the pupo bubble is going ok & you are enjoying being a lady of leisure x  

Lovely jenni congratulations of being pupo with twins!   really hoping these special little embies snuggle in & get comfy for another 8.5 months x   

Andade great that you have finished your injections, I hope starting the cyclogest goes well today, not long now & you will be pupo, you definitely deserve a post et treat! x  

Sah sorry to hear about the bleeding, I hope it gets sorted before you go away & you have a fab time   the car battery got tested & they said it was ok but needed more charging so it has been on charge for another 12 hours & hopefully it is back to full fitness now x  

Kieke I'm pleased you had such a lovely time visiting your family, I bet your nieces are getting excited about having a new cousin   I am impressed that you are managing to keep that she is a little girl a secret!   I hope the growth scan today goes well x  

Mogg malachy sounds adorable, I bet he already has you wrapped round his little finger!   the cheesecake was very good, I hope you have managed to get a nice treat, I usually have something in the cupboard or fridge just in case! x   

Oscar I hope you & dylan are doing ok & teething isn't causing any problems x  

MrsRL has the sperm chauffeur in his orange suit transported your sperm yet? I hope dh is continuing to recover from his op x  

Hello to everyone else  

I managed to make it to the gym on monday evening after my special early start then rewarded myself with two chocolate eclairs, on tuesday we had a crazy thunder & lightening storm which lasted over 3 hours so I ended up staying in to make sure the dog weren't scared & baking a coffee cake, then I went to the gym last night & rewarded myself with a slice of coffee cake


----------



## andade

Evening ladies!  

Jenni -  Glad to hear the transfer went well.  Sending you loads of          for the 2ww! 
Hope the journey back was ok and that the next two weeks go smoothly for you, x 

Melly - Thanks for the positive thoughts.  Took my first cyclogest this morning and due to take my second but I'm not sure if it agrees with me.  Hope the 2ww is still going well and that you're managing to still stay chilled. 

Bella - Thank you for the good luck wishes.  My clinic seems to  be doing more FETs and there has been a bit of success on my hospital thread. Sorry that the pronotgest is so painful!  Hope your return to work goes well and that the 2ww keeps going smoothly.  

Amy - I'm pleased to have finished my last injection.  I started the cyclogest this morning but haven't felt 100% this eve and can o lyrics put it down to the pessary.See below. I gave myself a little this eve and had a Thornton Triple Choc cake bar!  After ET, I'm gonna have a nice meal and lovely dessert!  
Reading your posts is like a test for me, as you always mention lots of  goodies.  Coffee cake is one of my faves, so may have to pay you a visit.  Very impressed with your gymming a and hope the car battery is fine now. 

Finished my injections last night and took my first pessary this morning which was fine.  This evening my stomach started to feel funny and had to go to the loo and then I stayed there for a while! (Sorry, TMI!  )  My tummy still felt fragile and I felt a bit unwell and returned as soon as I left and deposited a further two times!  I didn't eat anything at all today apart from some nuts on the way home,so I know it's not linked to anything I've eaten.  Had a bit of a lie down, as was feeling a bit fragile and feeling a bit better. I can see most people complain of bloating and constipation but not of anything like this or so soon.   Or am I just experiencing something else? 
Wasn't best pleased, as I was going to do some exercise which is fine until transfer.  Anyway, will keep an eye on it and see what happens and whether it's a one off.

Hope everyone enjoyed the weather today. It was really hot on the way home.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone!!   
What gorgeous weather we're having!!.... I actually do like living in the UK when the weathers nice!! 

Melly how are you getting on hun??.... we're at the same point I think?!?.... I'm also feeling pretty chilled out like you....kind of "serene!!".... are you testing on the 20th as well?? 

Andade...Aw pet you had a butt plug blow out!!!!! 
Don't panic just "clear it all out" and shove another little bugger up your tucas!! 
All will be good hun!!...but I hope you feel better 

Bella I'm so sorry that you are resembling a peach!!... not that you have a fuzzy butt ( or maybe you do!!) but all the bruises 
I prescribe a soft cushion to be carried with you at all times!!! 

Kieke thanks for the well wishes hun.....I hope this fet is a success as yours was!! 
Have fun going back to Amsterdam!!!

Amy ....Ah my crazy friend!!...That car needs sorting out pet!!.... heres the scenario:- " You're driving back from the gym hoping to reward yourself with a gooey chocolate fudge cake with double cream and the car stops!!!... Oh no the recovery man won't take you for that cake hun.....No!!!".... get your car sorted nutter!! 

Moggs hope all is well with you and Malachy!! 
And I wanted to tell you that Rocky has discovered his thing in that special way you said!!!!  
Its disgusting!!! 

Huge hugs and loves to everyone  (Hi Oscar and Dylan!).... sorry for not name dropping everyone!! 
Happy Birthday for yesterday to our Cloudy!! 

AFM:: I'm ok tbh!!.... but now I think should I be freaking out more?!
But anyway I like the calmness.....now that will probably go at 8am cos he's coming to the shop with me!!
I hate shopping with him!!.... but needs must plus if I go on my own the girls at work will probably do a hit on him!! 
Then back home for more chilling!!
I too have some lush bruises off the Clexane but WTH!! 
Anywho....have a good day


----------



## Kieke

Sah – hope the bleeding has stopped. When are you going on holiday? 

Andade – sorry to hear you felt a bit unwell… hopefully a one off? 

Jenni – congrats on being PUPO! I hope you remain relaxed and positive and I’m keeping everything crossed for you 
  

Melly – I hope you manage to remain relaxed as well, nice to have the 2ww off though! I hope you keep yourself occupied.  

Bella – I hope your pain has settled a bit. Sometimes a distraction at work is just what you need! 

Amy – I feel a bit of a fraud at times saying we don’t know what we are having but there’s no way back now! My sister who was convinced it’s a boy said she’s not so sure anymore… 
I don’t think I’ve ever had coffee cake… I’ll make sure I try it out whilst I’m allowing myself

Had another growth scan yesterday and she’s measuring on track, 4.5 lbs already, I can’t believe it! She’s still breech though but not going to worry too much, plenty time to get her to turn! 
And… we finally have the decorator in! I’m sure I have been going on and on about how desperate the house is for a lick of paint so I’m super pleased it’s finally coming together. 
Hope you all have a lovely and relaxed weekend xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kieke I think you are right, it is a bit too late to confess that you know it's a little girl now!   you should try some coffee cake if you get chance, I don't drink coffee but I do like coffee cake, it had coffee butter cream in the middle & coffee glace icing on top & was decorated with little white chocolate drops   exciting that the decorators have started work x  

Jenni I like that you think I'm the crazy one after asking about whether the czech pigeons can communicate with the british ones & if they have different accents!   'Serene' is just the word I think of when I think of you!   I'm pretty sure if the alternative was missing out on cake or treats I could jog to the shop!   keep enjoying the pupo bubble x      

Andade sorry to hear you weren't feeling well last night   hopefully it was just a one off & you are a bit better today, if you are ever in the area I will make you a coffee cake   not long now & you will be pupo, you definitely deserve a nice meal & pudding after et x  


Melly I hope you are still enjoying being a lady of leisure in the pupo bubble x  

Bella wishing you lots of luck for otd x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I had a letter from the clinic with a follow up appointment for 23rd June, it is with the medical director who only seems to do follow ups when there is bad news or problems, we saw him after our first failure when he said I needed myo surgery & might end up with a hysterectomy!   It is probably only because we have had 4 failures now & are considering one last go with de before giving up, it will be interesting to see what he says but realistically we are likely to go abroad for de treatment because of the cost, waiting times & supply of donors   there is a kite festival where I live this weekend so I'm going to go to that if the weather stays ok


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Jenni- yeah, I think we’re in similar timelines (I’m currently 5dp5dt)  but my OTD is a bit before yours. My OTD is the 15th which will be 10dp5dt. I’ve to do a test then and if it’s positive, I need to repeat it a week later. My calmness went out the window a bit yesterday evening   , but feeling a bit better now. Hope you’ve got your shopping done (shopping at 8am sounds crazy!!!) and are chilling out now  

Bella- I hope being back at work is helping to take your mind off things   . How long more do you have until OTD? I don’t have to deal with Prontogest as I’m on cyclogest, but it sounds horrible. I am taking Fragmin which is the same as Clexane, and it’s horrible!  

Andade, maybe your system is just reacting to a sudden change in hormones? I had similar tummy issues when I started stimms injections (again, it’s not a common side effect of that but I managed it). Just try to rest as much as you can and keep going with them. Are you using the front door or the back door for them? I hope your tummy calms down soon for you  

Kieke- aww, can’t believe she’s 4.5 lbs already! I bet you can’t wait to meet her. Great news that you have the decorator in, all your painting will be done in plenty of time for baby’s arrival  

Amy- I don’t think I’ve ever met the medical director up at BH! As you say, it will be interesting to see what he suggests for you. Where do you think you’d consider abroad for DE, or have you not really looked into places yet? The kite festival sounds good, hopefully the dry weather will hold (maybe we’ll get thunder storms instead of you this time!!!)  

Hi to everyone else,  

My PUPO calmness disappeared last night, and I had a bit of a meltdown...I’ve had a lot of twinges and aches, and yesterday evening, they really felt quite “AF-ish”. Then my fragmin injection gave me a horrible red really itchy lump which luckily went down after an hour or so. Then when I went to bed, I got very negative about everything. Today I feel a bit better...not had any spotting, which is good....so we’ll see how the next few days go. Going out for dinner tonight with DH so hopefully that will help....just a shame that I can’t stick my head into a vat of wine!!!


----------



## jenni01

Amy try seeing it differently....that the top Dr man wants to see you so he can personally address any issues and answer any questions and then if its different on the day you can tackle it then!! 

Kieke fab news that the baby is growing beautifully!! 

Melly its TOTALLY understandable that you had a meltdown hun!!
Its such an emotional and physically draining time....but you dont have long till your test day hun so pull your positive pants up and stay strong!!!!!!     

Shopping trip went well and now in bed with the cat!!


----------



## andade

Morning Limbo lovelies!  

Jenni -  I definitely was a blow out!   Think I didn't absorb the morning one either but last night was ok and felling better,  thanks. 
Glad to hear that you're still feeling calm and taking it all in your stride. Hope this continues for as long as possible. Really praying for you!   

Kieke - It hasn't quite been one off, but not as bad. I am feeling better, thanks.   Glad to hear that the scan went well and she's growing nicely.I'm sure she can still turn.
You must be so pleased that the decorators have started now. It's always nice to see the house looking refreshed, it picks you up and it will be ready for your new chapter! 

Amy - Its not been as bad since that episode and I am feeling better thanks. Just need to keep an eye on it.
I might just get the train today, so I can have my coffee cake!    Although I'm off on Tuesday,  so you may want to have all the goodies prepared for me. 
I'm hope your appointment goes well and it's good it's with the medical director, as it might be a more thorough feedback.  I think going abroad will be a good choice.  As you know I've already researched some!  

Melly - I think my body is reacting to the change but it seems a bit better now, although still present.  I'm using the back door, which is ok as it doesn't seem as messy as some ladies say the front door is.  There have been no leakages.
Sorry to hear that you had a bit of a meltdown.   The twinges might be implantation but I'm glad you're feeling better now.   Hope you had a nice time out last night and that you have a calm weekend. 

Hope everyone is well, Mogg,  Sfg,  Cloudy, Fifty, Oscar,  Ustoget,  Kazzee  etc.

Right, got to run off before I require a nappy!


----------



## oscar13

Jenni, yay for being pupo, it's about time we had another set of limboland twins!! Every possible positive vibe coming your way xx

Andade, glad you appear to be on the mend. These hormones can take such a toll on our bodies.

Amy, I hope meeting with the Director brings some positive advce on how to get your BFP xxx

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend and for those in their 2ww are managing to stay positive xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I've have had a letter from my clinic after my failed IVF with donor sperm - it outlines what I had done then goes on about the sperm... Can anyone explain it to me as I don't know if it's good bad or indifferent!!

Semen parameters- 
density 42million/ml
Motility- 63%
Normal morphogy 5% of the total

After preparation 
2.1million/ml with motility of 99.0%

No idea what this means!!

Thanks
Blue


----------



## mogg77

Hi all! Hope everyone is well, rainy but warm here and having chilled weekend.
Jenni congrats on being pupo, everything crossed for you, and thankyou for the tmi on rocky   serves me right for telling you about eejits romantic exploits! He ended up with kennel cough after his weekend of fun, thats what he gets for hanging around with bad girls   !
Andade that sounds horrid, you poor thing, glad you're feeling better! 
Bluestone i'm sorry i cant help but i'm sure the cryos website had information on what these readings mean?
Melly glad you're feeling better, my successful tww felt identical to af , so stay positive xxx
Kieke great news on scan and that youre feeling good- i also had a fairly easy time in third trimester, i just got tired towards the end and felt very cumbersome. Have you practiced your surprised face for when its a girl  ? 
Amy hopefully the doc has some ideas for you and thats why he wants to see you. No i got no pud   but the weekend before polished off most of my mums key lime pie so I'm not exactly hard done by!
Bella your poor bum! Have you tried elma cream just to help with the initial jab?
Love to everyone else!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been AWOL again   

Melly - congratulations on being PUPO, I'm so happy for you  Sorry to hear you had a meltdown, but I'm not surprised, the 2ww is tough   I'm keeping everything crossed that the AF-like symptoms are a good sign and your lovely embies getting comfy      Hope you had a lovely dinner out last night and feel ok today  

Jenni - congratulations on being PUPO and keeping everything crossed for you too      I hope you are coping ok in the 2ww still  

Amy - hopefully the doctor isn't seeing you because it is bad news and he has some ideas up his sleeve. I really hope the appointment goes well for you and you get something positive out of it   I hope you enjoy the kite festival this weekend 

Andade - sorry to hear that the pessaries upset you   lovely things aren't they   I hope you are feeling better now. Not long until you are PUPO now 

Kieke - great news on your scan and glad baby is doing so well   

Bella - sorry to hear about the painful Prontogest injections, ouch   How long is it until test day for you? I hope you are doing ok and being back at work takes your mind off things a bit. 

Bluestone - I'm afraid I can't help you, but hope someone can. I always get confused when we get the results of DH's sperm tests. The semen parameters look good to me, but I don't understand the part about after preparation. It's annoying when you get given this feedback with no explanation, can you ask your clinic directly? 

Mogg - I hope you are enjoying your chilled weekend 

Sah - I hope you have stopped bleeding, and have a lovely holiday  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I have not mentioned you directly.

AFM - DH is still recovering, he went back to work on Friday to bring himself in gently, and did light duties. He is in a bit of pain today and woke up in the night with a start, he thinks he may have knocked the area, so keeping an eye on that now! He said he hasn't had any pain like it before but it's not too painful apparently and hasn't hurt since this morning. Prior to that he was tender rather than in pain. Last Saturday DH ended up passing out for a matter of seconds trying to have a bath believe it or not, he got up quickly and felt sick/light headed and then sat for a while thought he could walk to the bedroom but ended up fainting before getting there. Luckily I was there and could stop the fall a bit and he was fine after. We don't think it was related to the op as he's had similar in the past from getting up too quick and is likely low blood pressure. It was worrying at the time though! His frozen sperm has now been delivered safely to the new clinic, so that's good  We have heard back from Mr R regarding his sperm sample before the op, and he wants him to continue taking tamoxifen so we'll see if that makes any difference too. DH has to see Mr R at the end of July for a check up following his op. It is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today, so we're off out for a meal later to celebrate so looking forward to that. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and I will try to catch up on here more regularly, things have just been manic the last week. Take care everyone, I am thinking of you even if I'm not posting xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

MrsRL happy 5th wedding anniversary, I hope you had a lovely meal out   Sorry to hear about dh fainting, it must have been scary for you   I hope he continues to recover from his surgery   great news that the sperm has been safely transported x  

Mogg it would have been rude not to eat your mums key lime pie!   I hope you & malachy had a nice weekend x  

Bluestone sorry I can't help with the sperm result, have you asked your clinic? 5% normal doesn't sound great so definitely worth asking for more details x  

Oscar I'm not convinced the medical director will come up with much, I feel a bit bad having 4 failures & making Bourns statistics worse!   I hope you have had a nice weekend & you & Dylan are coping ok with him getting teeth x  

Andade I hope your body has recovered from the initial shock of the cyclogest!   wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Jenni I love your positive spin on seeing the top doctor as a good opportunity!   I hope the pupo bubble is still being kind to you, everything crossed that those embies are snuggling in x   

Melly sending you a hug, I know today has been difficult for you   Wishing you lots of luck for otd x   

Kieke I hope the decorating is going well & not causing too much chaos x  

Bella wishing you lots of luck for otd x  

Sah I hope you are having a fab holiday x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

The kite festival at the weekend was good & I had a lovely raspberry frozen yogurt & some very good maple & pecan fudge!   I made it to the gym yesterday & did 75 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate so probably managed to cancel out the treats!


----------



## Kieke

Amy – I hope you will get something out of your follow up appointment. At least you don’t have to wait for ages. Have you decided on a new clinic yet?

Melly – the waiting can be testing… I hope you remain positive and hang in there!  

Jenni – I hope you manage to remain calm and sane as well! Thinking of you  

Andade – all the best for you today! I hope it goes smooth for you  

Blueestone – sorry I can’t help you with the semen parameters but since it relates to donor sperm I would have thought they only use ‘good sperm’?

Mogg – I’ve not thought about practising my surprised face yet! It can potentially be a very funny moment.  

MrsRL – glad the sperm arrived safe and sound at its new home! Hope your DH is near back to normal. And happy belated anniversary! 

My replacement has started at work but I’m not training her! I have to leave the little work I have for her to do so I have hardly anything to do… used the whole day yesterday ordering a starter stash of cloth nappies… yes we are going to be one of those couples  
Had a small argument with DH about the decorating… I feel it’s taking too long but DH goes by quality of work and work ethic of the decorator. He initially said 5/6 days but I can see it coming to 10 days which means almost twice as much money since we pay per day! We only have a standard size semidetached house so would have thought it could be done in a week? But what do I know.  
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## andade

Hi Limbo lovelies!  
Oscar - I have been on the mend with some incidents but not as bad as Day 1!  Hope you and family are well.

Bluestone - Sorry, I can't help with that but I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable ladies will be able to explain the stats.
Mogg - I am feeling better thanks.   Hope you and Malachy are well, x

MrsRL -  I am feeling better thanks, although the morning one tends to be the trigger.  Hope dh is feeling better and taking it easy. Don't want any more accidents. Hope you had a lovely anniversary and a nice meal out! 

Amy - The cyclogest is not too bad now but the morning one seems to be the pesky one!  Thanks for your good wishes. 
Glad you enjoyed the kite festival.  The frozen yoghurt and fudge sound nice, except for the pecans. 

Kieke - Thank you for your good wishes!  I  empathise with your decorating woes. I always want the work done but don't like the disruption and when workers take longer than expected. I hate when you pay by the day, as I always think they try to strung the work out. Bet it will look lovely when finished. 

Had et today! DP missed the train and arrived while I was in the transfer room. So I was on my own!   Spent longer than anticipated as the consultant couldn't find the neck of my womb. He asked if I usually had probs with smears and I said no. I've had so many due to abnormal smears and cancerous cells and my cervix chooses today to play difficult. I had to go and release just a little urine!   I thought,  how do I do that when I just want to go!

Miraculously, I managed it and after some more faffing,  pressing and prodding, I was good to go. The embryologist said that they had defrosted two 5 day frosties. The 5bb was in perfect condition, as it was when frozen and the 4bb had collapsed but she said it was in very good condition and that it was part of the process of defrosting and she was happy with them both.  So, for the first time in my life I have two embies on board and I'm PUPO! (Didn't really think I'd even get to write those letters about myself!)  So 2ww begins, as testing on the 28th.
I was going to book my acupuncturist but gave up on that idea, as I thought my lining had thickened without any sessions and what will be, will be.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do differently while waiting, as I don't eat Brazil nuts and I get confused about what part of the pineapple to eat!  Resting today and back to work tomorrow.
Hope everyone is well and that you haven't been caught in any of the downpours, x


----------



## Kieke

andade I'm so pleased that you are PUPO and everything went relatively well  
Try to enjoy it and relax! Sending you lots of positiveness


----------



## jenni01

Andade!!!!!...Yay you're actually PUPO!!!!        
No early testing lady!!!


----------



## andade

Kieke - Thanks for the positivity!  Really appreciate it!
Chilling for the afternoon. 

Jenni -  Thought I had to join the bandwagon!  Thanks for the good wishes and baby dust!  
My hpts are well and truly hidden.   Hope you're still holding up well and not caving.


----------



## Amy76

Kieke how annoying that the decorator didn't give you a price for the job rather than a day rate! Hopefully it won't take too long & you will be really happy with the results x  

Andade sorry to hear there was a bit of hassle with et but congratulations on being pupo!   maybe you could eat some avocado, people say that is meant to help but it is pretty slimy & I don't think it tastes very nice!   my clinic also says no heavy lifting or dtd during the 2ww but other than that to carry on as normal x  

Melly wishing you loads of luck for otd tomorrow x    

Jenni keep strong in the pupo bubble x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## andade

Amy -Thanks for the cheer leading!   I don't like avocado either! I sound like such a fuss pot!! 
The nurse said I can do gentle exercise, no HIIT! Dont worry, Im just going yo do walking. She said just don't introduce anything new to my regime and no hot baths and what you said. 

Hope you're ok. What's on the treat list today?


----------



## Amy76

Andade I don't like avocado either but made myself eat it during the 2ww!   it didn't help!   I have a choice of treats tonight's - profiteroles, chocolate cheesecake or the gu mini pots of chocolate mousse!


----------



## oscar13

Andade, whoop whoop on being PUPO. I hope the 2ww is kind and passes quickly. Sending loads of PMA xx


----------



## Melly2015

Andade- congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you a nice relaxed 2ww   and sending you lots of positive vibes   

Amy- that sounds like an amazing list of treats to choose from  

Jenni- hope your surviving the 2ww with no stresses  

MrsRL- glad that DH is recovering, hope there hasn't been anymore fainting episodes. And happy anniversary!  

Hi to everyone else  

I had a bad day yesterday- for some stupid reason I decided to do a test...which was negative and at the same time I started spotting. So ended up in a bit of a mess over that. Today I'm still spotting but (with some help) I have accepted that doing a test 2 days early and not using fmu anyway isn't sensible and doesn't mean that this cycle hasn't worked. Am very nervous about OTD tomorrow, just don't know what more I could do that I haven't done this cycle- but will think about that tomorrow if it does turn out to be a bfn. My advice to anyone else- NEVER test early!!! I have learnt this now!


----------



## jenni01

Melly don't beat yourself up pet  
It's so frickin hard!!... but as you've said things can turn around on otd and sometimes after if it or they are late implanters! 
Stay strong hun...xx


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations andade thats brilliant news- here's my positivity contribution!     
Melly and same to you!       I tested two days early with fmu and got a blink and you'd miss it line but later that day with non-fmu it had gone- stay strong and best of luck for otd xxx 
Jenni hope you're doing well too


----------



## Melly2015

Morning ladies, 

I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands and hoping maybe someone can help. Today is my OTD- as its 10dp5dt, it's a fairly early OTD. I have got a bfp on a FRER test, the line is feint but I can definitely see it. On the test that my clinic gave me to do, I can't see anything. I've had spotting Monday and yesterday but none so far today. Is it possible that I've had late implantation and that's what the spotting was....or should I be preparing myself for this cycle not working? I was awake half the night stressing about testing and now I'm still just confused! 

I'll ring the clinic later an see what they say anyway....I guess my other dilemma is that I'm supposed to have another intralipids session if I get a bfp, so am wondering if it would be better to wait a few days and test again before going through that....will see what the clinic suggest anyway. 

Sorry for the "me" post....my poor head is a bit all over the place


----------



## mogg77

Melly a line is a line! Definitely go through with the intralipids as planned- absolutely. As I mentioned I had a line followed by none later in the day. I also started to spot that day and like you was very confused. This would of been 12dp4dt so even later than you. I also continued to bleed for the next few days, so hold your nerve, and melly- congratulations!!


----------



## Kieke

Melly hang in there!
I know it's hard and very testing but I would also go through with the intralipids and test again, maybe on Saturday?
Sending you lots of


----------



## Amy76

Melly I'm sorry you are having to go through this, sending you a hug   I replied on the clinic thread earlier, I'm really hoping it will be good news for you & hope moggs story gives you some reassurance x


----------



## jenni01

Aw!!  Melly pet!! 
Like Moggs said a line is a line hun and the test that didn't show could not be as sensitive or be defunked!!.... early bleeding can be a sign of twins as well hun!!
If you got the line on the FRER then I'd buy another one of them and use your concentrated wee with that...
Please don't get panicky hun....try and stay calm....take a breath and tackle this head on!!
Sending lots of love


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, thank you for your responses, 

Unfortunately things aren't looking so good now, in the last half hour I've suddenly started getting cramps and properly bleeding (including some clots- sorry if TMI). I'll test again in the morning but I think my little positive is going to be quite short lived. Sometimes I hate this process


----------



## Amy76

Melly sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Kieke

Oh Melly - I'm so sorry... sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Melly - so sorry lovely, sending hugs     Xx


----------



## jenni01

Melly....please look after yourself


----------



## mogg77

Oh melly i am sorry. Do test in the morning and continue with progesterone till then   there are a few reasons for bleeding, for instance breakthrough periods, I found a thread on ff devoted to it that was very helpful. This is not to give false hope but to say do keep up with the progesterone till you have tested again with fmu xxx sending hugs


----------



## MargotW

Big hug Melly xxx


----------



## andade

Amy - I've never liked advocado since I was little. Think I'll just have to give it a miss.  
So, what treat did you choose? Say cheesecake. 

Oscar -  Thanks for the PMA!   I'll store it for my rough and negative days.

Melly - Thanks for the positive vibes.  Sorry to hear that it's been a rollercoaster of a journey for you.   Look after yourself.


----------



## MrsRL

Morning lovely ladies,

Melly - I'm thinking of you and hope you're ok. I hope you get some answers today and know one way or the other. This journey is so difficult and heartbreaking   

Jenni - how are you doing? When is OTD? I hope the 2ww is treating you well.  

Amy - thanks for the anniversary wishes  we did have a lovely meal thank you but there was a hen do typically so it was rather loud in there and not a quiet meal.   I'm glad you enjoyed the kite festival and it sounds like you're doing really well with the gym too  Good news you're still have the treats afterwards  I've also noticed you're a moderator now,  

Kieke - thank you for the anniversary wishes  I hope work isn't too boring if you're replacement is doing everything. At least you get to order supplies online  when do you finish work? How is the decorating going now? What a pain that you're being charged a day rate rather than a quote to cover it all. I hope it doesn't go on for too long and that you're happy with the finished result  

Andade - thank you for the anniversary wishes  HUGE congratulations on being PUPO     I hope the 2ww treats you well and I'm keeping everything crossed for you     when is OTD? Hopefully work will be a distraction for you, but make sure you take it easy 

Hello to everyone else! I hope you are well.

AFM - not much to report really. DH is recovering well still but he's still on light duties at work due to the physical nature of the job. He should be back to full activities in 2 weeks! He's getting fed up with light duties but it's for the best to make sure be everything heals correctly. Work is really manic at the moment so it's a bit stressful but at least the day goes fast. Take care everyone xx


----------



## andade

MrsRL - Thanks for the congrats and the positive vibes! Always love the dancing monkey.   I thought it was best to work rather than staying off for the whole time. Although, I am off most of next week but have things planned. With OH always checking up on me, I won't be allowed not to take it easy! 
I'm glad DH is recovering well and still taking it easy. Better to be safe than sorry!   Hope work eases up, so you can take it a bit easier. 

I'm feeling ok but a couple of people told me I look tired, so I think I need to get a good night's sleep. 

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## kaninchen32

Happy weekend ladies  just back from having bloods done AGAIN because they stuffed up the first lot a few weeks ago, that is after spending the last 2 days in bed with a tummy bug so a bit humdrum here :-(

Melly - sorry to read you have bleeding, really hope it is a break through bleed and all isn't over yet!!

Andade- congrats on being pupo, hope you have a restful weekend ahead!

Mrs RL- a belated happy anniversary, a shame there was a noisy hen party at the restaurant :-( Good to see hubby is recovering well.

Jenni - hope your tww is going well and you are getting lots of rest!

Waves to everyone else, just a quick pop in, got to go find the cat to take her to the vets now and no doubt she is hiding!! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen how annoying that you had to have your bloods redone!   I hope you managed to find the cat & she got on ok at the vets x  

Andade I hope you had a good nights sleep, great that dh is keeping an eye on you   I did 80 mins on the stepper last night & 6 mins on the power plate then had the chocolate cheesecake, it was from waitrose & was lovely x  

MrsRL sorry to hear the anniversary meal got disturbed by the hen party!   I hope work starts to calm down a bit although it is good when the days go quickly   great that dh is continuing to recover, hopefully he will be back to normal duties at work soon x  

Melly sending lots of positive vibes for retesting tomorrow x    

Kieke I hope the decorating has gone well, not too long now until you finish work x  

Jenni wishing you so much luck for Monday, I really hope this is your time x    

Hello Oscar, moggs, margot & anyone else I've missed  

I had a dentist appointment on Thursday, a smear test on Friday & my follow up appointment is next Thursday, figured I may as well get all the medical appointments out the way!


----------



## Sah78

Melly- sorry to hear about the bleeding I hope it works out ok for you

Jenni- good luck for Monday 

Amy- I hope Thursday goes well for you it is good that you and your oh have a back up plan. We are going to try once more with my eggs then move on to de

Mrs r- glad that dh is recovering well he doesn't have too long till he can back to his normal duties. Shame that your aniversary meal got invaded by a rowdy hen do

Kaninchen- I had to re do my blood test before at the clinic it is so annoying I hope u hear about your hysto soon

Bella- I hope u are getting on well

Kieke- not long for u know  

Hi to everyone I missed  

We are back from our holiday was so nice to spend time together and relax. I still had bleeding on holiday the clinic said that I need to ride it out. I think that they don't want to put me on any meds to stop it as my body won't know what is going on.. I called a support line before we went away was nice to speak to a qualified nurse and get another option on our situation. She said she thought it was good that we aren't ruling out de as if you want a baby you will try anything


----------



## Sah78

Andade- I hope you are feeling less tired and are resting


----------



## oscar13

Just popping in to send bucket loads of PMA,  sticky vibes, baby dust and luck to our lovely ladies in their 2wws xxx


----------



## Amy76

Jenni wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, really hoping you get good news x    

Melly sending you a hug x


----------



## oscar13

Jenni


----------



## jenni01

It's a negative


----------



## Melly2015

Jenni, I'm so sorry and gutted for you- I really wanted this to be your time. What a horrible and cruel process this IVF lark is.    

Is also a bfn for me now. After varying conflicting POAS results over the past few days, I've done a couple of them today and both definitely bfn. Completely gutted.   Also looked at the date today and realised that it's the 1 year anniversary of what would have been my due date following my ectopic back in 2014. Infertility really is rubbish  

Will try to catch up with you all properly later on, thank you so much for all your lovely messages and support. Xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Jenni - so sorry, I was really hoping this was your time     Take care of yourself and your DP.  

Melly - so sorry to hear your news too   I was hoping this was your time too. Take care of yourself and DH   

This journey is so difficult and heartbreaking   xx


----------



## andade

Morning ladies! 

Jenni - Came on solely to wish you lots of luck and I'm soo sorry to hear your news.   I'd really hoped that the outcome would be different. Sending you and dh lots of hugs and please try to look after yourselves at this time and be there for each other. 

Melly - Sorry to hear that this cycle has not been successful, especially after getting various results.  Hope you and dh look after yourselves and support  each other. 

Kaninchen- Inconvenient having to get your bloods done again but hopefully they did it properly  this time.  Weekend was good and relaxing, thanks.  Hope it wasn't too much hide and seek to find the cat! 

Amy - Chocolate  cheesecake sounds divine!   Waitrose, don't you know!  Although,  you earned it. Have you had the chocolate and salted caramel cake from the cafe counter?It's gorgeous! !

Sah - Glad you had a good holiday.  Hopefully,  it helped to recharge the batteries. I rested all day Saturday,apart from cooking in the evening.

I'm good. A few minor twinges yesterday and keep feeling cold (past four days) but otherwise no signs of anything happening. Missing my exercise classes,  so gonna go for a walk today.

Hello to everyone else.   Hope you are all well and coping with the different stages of your journies.


----------



## Sah78

Jenni and Melly so sorry to read that you have had a bfn it really isn't fair  

Andade- I hope you can keep warm take care

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mogg77

So sorry Jenni, hope you're ok, sending all my love ❤ xxx  
Melly really sorry to hear your result too, must of been a really hard few days , look after yourself xxx


----------



## jenni01

Thanks for your messages girls 
Melly I'm so sorry for you hun


----------



## Amy76

Jenni I am so very sorry it was a bfn   you have been so brave & strong to get through everything this awful infertility journey has thrown at you   I hope that you are able to get through this difficult time, know that we are all here for you xxx    

Melly you are right, this journey can be so cruel & horrid, I am so sorry you have had to go through all the difficulties & confusion of the last few days    sending lots of love & hugs xxx    

Sah I'm pleased you had a good holiday, I'm glad the nurse on the support line was able to help you x  

Andade the chocolate cheesecake was very good, I haven't tried the salted caramel & chocolate cake from the cafe but might have to look out for it!   good luck with walking today, it is miserable & rainy here, so much for summer! x  

Mogg I hope you & malachy had a nice day together yesterday, I'm sure mr mogg was proudly looking down on you & the amazing job you are doing x  

Hello to everyone else, today just goes to show how difficult this journey can be, but I think knowing that we are not alone can really help x


----------



## mogg77

Thanks Amy, we did, we spent the day spoiling grandad, beef Wellington and 'homemade ' fresh fruit tartlets - well, I did assemble them! 
Andade enjoy your walk, too rainy here, even the dog doesn't want to go out. Wishing you luck 🍀 for your upcoming otd xx
Love to everyone else.  xxx


----------



## Amy76

Mogg I'm pretty sure assembling fruit tartlets makes them homemade!


----------



## Kieke

Jenni – So sorry it hasn’t worked out for you… I don’t know what to say besides please keep your sanity and I hope you and DP can support each other! Much love and virtual hugs xx  

Melly – I’m so sorry it’s a definite negative for you. I know you expected it but it’s still hard to accept it. Take it easy.  

Andade – hope you’re doing well and aren’t going stir crazy over the waiting!   

Kaninchen – how annoying you had to redo your bloods! Hope you are feeling better. 

Sah – glad you had a nice holiday! 

This journey is so cruel and unfair…. I feel incredibly lucky we have come this far. 

Last day of decorating and last week at work! My mum phoned last night and she’d like to come for a couple of days before I’m due as well which is nice. 
And we finally have a date for DH’s procedure! A week tomorrow so they are leaving it late but it would be incredible if it would give DH some pain relieve.
You ladies might think I’ve lost the plot but I’m seriously considering having my placenta encapsulated!


----------



## oscar13

Jenni and Melly I am so very sorry to read your news, you both deserved to have had a happy ending! IVF journies are a b*tch, please try to stay strong and know we are thinking of you.

Love to all xx


----------



## Amy76

Kieke great that you have a date for dh's procedure, I hope it helps   do you mean encapsulate the placenta like when you put a piece of paper through an encapsulating machine so it covers it in plastic or do you mean make it into capsules for you to take?   neither sound like good options in my head!


----------



## Kieke

lol Amy - I mean for me to take as capsules. I'm just so intrigued by the whole thing...


----------



## kaninchen32

Awh Jen and Melly, so sorry to log on and read about your bfns ladies :-( IVF is such a cruel, soul destroying journey. Take care of yourselves and your other halves, sending you virtual hugs


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies 

Sorry I didn't have chance to reply properly to everyone yesterday.

Andade - how's it going in the 2ww now? I hope it isn't sending you too crazy. I hope you have managed to get a good nights sleep and DH is Iooking after you. When is OTD?  

Kaninchen - what a pain that you had to re-do the bloods. I hope you have managed to sort it now. I hope you feel better now after your tummy bug. I hope your cat got on ok at the vets. Thanks for the anniversary wishes  

Amy - it sounds like you had a run of lovely appointments there with the dentist and smear. At least you got them out of the way. I hope your follow up appointment goes well on Thursday and you can make plans for the future. 

Sah - glad to hear that you had a lovely holiday and hopefully you still feel rested  I hope the bleeding has stopped for you now. It sounds like the support line was helpful for you. 

Kieke - how exciting that it's your last week at work and that will be lovely having your mum to stay for a bit too  I hope you're happy with the decorating. Good news you have a date for DH's op, hope it goes really well and provides your DH with pain relief. Sounds interesting with have your placenta encapsulated lol 

Lovely Jenni and Melly, thinking of you lovelies    

Hello to everyone else. 

AFM - not much to report, just plodding along really. DH still recovering well. I'm looking forward to the weekend already as work is so crazy at the moment.   Take care ladies xx


----------



## andade

Morning Limbo lovelies!  

Sah - I'm fine now.  The cold episodes have disappeared. Hope you're well. 

Amy - I didn't go for an intensive walk as planned due to the rain but covered at least 12000 steps on my pedometer, especially when the weather picked up later. Looked like two completely different days! 

Mogg- It chucked it down in the morning and early afternoon and by the early evening it was blue skies and warm! Weird weather at the mo'. Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Not sure how to dress. Hope you and Malachy are doing well. Are you back to work yet?

Kieke - Im done fine thanks. Not really stir crazy but I  do want yo know o e way or the other and it does invade my sleep. 
Pleased to hear that you now have a date for dh's op. Hope it really helps to give him some relief.  When are you due? Can't believe you're going on mat leave already! 
It's interesting you say you want to have your placenta encapsulated.  We were just having conversation about placenta at work last week! I know, don't ask, we are a bit random in our conversation choices.  How do you ho about doing it?

MrsRL - 2ww is ok so far. I have no symptoms, so don't know what to think!  I slept well last night and otd is on Tuesday. So far.... 
Glad dh's recovery is going well. Hope work eases up and if not you're half way through the week  now. 

Jenni and Melly, hope you're looking after yourselves.  

Hello to everyone  else not mentioned.  

Just over half way through the 2ww. I was tempted to test yesterday (I can be quite impatient! ) but oh said that if I did, he wanted nothing to do with it and didn't want to know the result,  so like a naughty child the hpt went back into its hidey hole!   I am going to talk to him about testing on Friday which will be 10dp5dt.  Reasoning is I have a couple of functions on the weekend and two clinics from Europe are coming to London this weekend and I can book a consultation if it's a bfn.  Although I know that 5 day embies can sometimes  implant later and may not show up until otd. I have no symptoms either, so not sure if that's a good or bad thing! Methinks bad but shhh,  don't tell OH I said that or he'll accuse me of negative thinking. 
Likelihood is I probably won't test on Friday. Don't think I'll be allowed but if it's a bfn I will be gutted that I didnt drink at the functions!! 

Decisions, decisions....

Sorry ladies,  think I just turned this into a FET diary! 

Have a good day all and hope you find inner strength as you travel along this rocky IF road, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade well done for doing 12000 steps despite the rain, it really doesn't feel much like summer at the moment!   I can't believe you were talking about making placentas into capsules at work, we talk about things like whether chocolate raisins count as one of your 5 a day!   My clinic otd is day 15 so I would have thought you would get a reasonable idea of the result on friday not that I am encouraging early testing! x  

MrsRL great that dh is still recovering well, I hope work isn't too crazy today! x  

Kieke I think if it was me I would probably stick with chocolate rather than placenta capsules! x  

Melly sending you a hug, I hope you are doing ok & have a nice weekend away in Bath x  

Jenni I can't believe how utterly rubbish monday was for you & brian, sending you both hugs & hoping you can get through this x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi ladies, hope you are all well, waiting for a big thunderstorm to hit here tonight as it is so muggy!

Andade - hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much and you are enjoying the pupo bubble 

MrsRL - glad hubby's recovery is still going well. Snap can't wait for the weekend, summer term is meant to be easier for teachers but we seem to always be busy, got Year 10 mock exam marking all this week and it is driving me crazy!

Kieke- good you have a date for d.h's procedure! Enjoy your last week at work.

So I have a bit of a dilemma - today is cycle day 1 and I have worked out that if I cycled next cycle I could get most of it done before going back to school. Of course I am also waiting on the hysteroscopy, which I would really like to have done to see if there are implantation problems. If I wait for the hysteroscopy I probably won't be able to cycle again until Easter (the next good lot of school holidays as my clinic closes over Christmas). So I keep changing my mind - thinking go for it cycle and get it done or no wait for the hysteroscopy. I turn 36 next month, would waiting till Easter be a bad thing Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Sah78

Amy- good luck with the follow up I think it is tomorrow 

Melly- hope Bath is lovely beautiful there just the treat you and dh deserve

Kaninchen- I would wait till after hystocopy maybe the scraping might help with implantation could be wrong though 

Keike- hope you last working week is chilled not long how exciting   Good news that dh has a date

Mrsr- hope dh is recovering well

Jenni - I hope you are ok

Andade- it is good to hear that you have warmed up hope u are taking it easy

I went for my first accupuncture session was very nervous but now it is done know what to expect next time and the bleeding has now stopped ( after over three weeks) he said he wants to get my cycle back on track before we try and get preg. Fingers crossed he can work some magic 

Hi to everyone I missed


----------



## oscar13

Andade


----------



## Carrie88

Ladies how do you cope with the bitterness of your friends having children when you're childless and have had numerous failed transfers?

I was in a close friendship with 2 other girls. One got pregnant last July (after our 1st failed transfer) and gave birth in March. The second got pregnant after two months of trying in October when we just started cycle 2 and gave birth yesterday. We've had two failed transfers in her 9 months.

I'm struggling to feel excited or happy and all I feel is bitterness and I don't want too  cos it's not nice to feel like this!


----------



## andade

Morning ladies 

Amy - I'm not sure how we get onto those conversations  but sometimes over lunch they veer from one extreme to another. 
I'm quite pleased with my step count this week.Been clearing over 10000 a day and managed near 16000 yesterday.  I did sneak a test but it was negative.  Will try again but not holding out much hope.OH is unaware of this though. 
How's the gymming been this week? Hope the fu appointment went OK.  

Kaninchen - The rain was so crazy the other night and it was so hot and humid in our office yesterday. It was so uncomfortable. 
I'm not sure if I'm in a bubble still but still chugging on. 
Is there any possibility of getting the hysto done privately, so you can still cycle in the summer? Otherwise, you might want to wait and have the hysto as you may always questionif it would have made a difference if the next cycle doesn't work. You've also been through a lot this year and waiting until Easter may give your body and mind  time to get back to optimal condition for treatment. I think you will reach a decision that's rightfor you.  

Sah - I am warm and taking it easy. Went to work yesterday but off again today but have a busy weekend.
Glad the acupuncture session went well. It's not as bad as you think. 

Oscar - Thanks for the positivity. Think I need it. 

Carrie- Welcome to the thread and sorry to hear that you're going through a tough time. It's a difficult question to answer and I think it takes time. There's no one way of dealing with these situations that suit everyone. I used to look at my cousins, friends and even my niece and think what's wrong with me but over time Im just happy for everyone. The other thing is I don't always know what they have been through to get to where they are but this will not be reflective of everyone. Hope you get some helpful advice from others. 

Jenni and Mells,  still thinking of you. Sending you lots of strength and prayers. 

Right...  I  took a sneaky test  (OH doesnt know!  )yesterday and it was negative. Yesterday was 9dp5dt, so if successful there should have been enough hcg to be detected.  I have now bought a pack of FRER  to retest over the weekend or Monday but not feeling positive as I have no symptoms either, although I know that's not a formal of proof that tx has worked or not.
I'm not going to drink at the function  but also will not book the consultation with the clinic that's having the open  day.  
I'm OK about it. Just need to manage OHS expectations, as although he has children (adults now) he is much more positive and hopeful. Have to keep correctin him on his language, as he often talks as if it's a foregone conclusion. Anyway, I'm quite pragmatic  so will seewhat happens.

Hope everyone else is  OK and has a good day. Hope the weather is not too troublesome in your areas, x


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL – thank you for the well wishes for DH! I’m very pleased with the decorating, it’s like we moved into a new house! Not long to go before you can enjoy the weekend  

Andade – I really do hope you have tested too early… anything can still happen, you are still in the game!   
I’m due 5th August so 6 weeks to go… scary thought! 
Sounds like you have some good conversations at work  I have found someone local who does the encapsulation; she will come and collect the placenta from hospital (it needs to be in a good state and it need to be put in a cooler bag straight away…). She will steam the placenta first with some herbs and ginger before drying it. After that she will grind it all up and put it in capsules! I’ve opted to use the Chinese method instead of the raw method because of the ‘yang’ (warming) energy.    It will be £170 all in….  

Amy – I will also be having chocolate cake to keep the balance!  

Kaninchen – I would definitely have the hysteroscopy first even if that means a delay. 

Sah – I’m sure you will benefit from acupuncture and glad that your bleeding finally stopped. 

Carrie – sorry to hear about your struggles…. I was always very good at putting on a brave face but understand it’s very different for everyone.  

So it’s my last day today! It can’t go quick enough to be honest… I don’t think they are planning anything for me and I would be surprised if they even got me a card. But he hoy, such is life! I’m also very sad because of the whole referendum thing and worried about the consequences… 
Wishing you all a good weekend! x


----------



## andade

Morning limbo lovelies! 

Kieke - Hope your last day went well and that it was better than you expected.  Hope you get to enjoy the next six weeks of relaxation before long arrives. How did you even manage to find someone to do encapsulation? I wouldn't know where to start! 

Jenni and Melly, hope you are doing OK and taking one day at a time. 

Hello to everyone else! 

So, I tested again with the FRER this morning (11dp5dt) and it was negative. OH was there and lets just say he's not taking it well. Won't talk to me and says he wont discuss it until Tuesday as he's in denial, so no comfort there. Im glad it's the weekend as on Tuesday we're both at work when I have to phone for the results and not sure what he'd be like then. Also, his faith is important to him and he's going to church, so I  thought he could get some solace and comfort there.
As for me, got to help out with a bday bbq and I'll let my sister and mum know. I'll still keep taking the meds for what it's worth. I'll try and keep myself busy tomorrow and just wait for the inevitable blood test on Tuesday.
It's my first cycle, so I have to try and keep things in perspective and come to terms with the fact that I'm not one if those first time wonders, one hears about!   Although my journey has had many hurdles, others have been through much worse repeatedly. I'm thankful to have come so far and know what my body can do and produce in treatment.  Thanks for all the positive thoughts.  

Hope everyone has a good day and gets to enjoy the weather before the rain comes, if it's coming your way, xx


----------



## Bella2016

Hello everyone,
Wow, you have all been very busy bees!!   There have been hundreds of posts since I was here.. I try my best to catch up..  

Amy- Hope your appointments went well.. I wanted to have my smear test earlier this year, but seeing that I had one just over a year ago, I wasn’t allowed it… How is the gym going?   I admire you…  I have no motivation, whatsoever..   but then again, I walk everywhere and this week I have even run a couple of times (to get my train at St Pancras in the morning), due to trains and tubes being suspended, as a result of flooding! Ha!     

Oscar- Thank you for your good wishes.. unfortunately, not my time this time, but hey ho, we cannot succeed every time!! Hope your little boob monster is well and happy!   

MrsRL- Glad to hear your DH is recovering well… is he back at work now? I hope work has calmed down a bit and you manage to have a good stress-free and restful weekend.   

Kieke- Well done for finishing decorating! We will decorate our living room next week..  not looking forward to the mess and the smell of paint, but am trying to think of the end result. Have you finished work now? Fingers cx for your DH’s procedure!!  

Mogg- Hope you and Malachy are well and having a nice weekend… despite the rain. Sending you both some sunshine..  

Sah- Great to hear that acupuncture works for you! It does for many people and mainly those with hormonal problems or irregular periods. I had acupuncture every week for 8 months last year and it didn’t help at all. So, this time around I haven’t had any. I am thinking about fertility hypnotherapy, as I have heard a lot of good things about it. I am also wondering if unconsciously I am afraid of giving birth (I am a bit consciously, too), which is why it hasn’t worked so far… ??   When are you thinking of cycling, again?  

Kanichen- I would def have the hysteroscopy first, but I would not wait till next Easter. I’d have it done privately. Have you looked into hysteroscopy at Serum? They are so much better than any other UK clinic- especially the NHS! If you read the Serum hysteroscopy thread, you will understand what I mean!   One of my biggest regret is that I wasted 2 years when I was 36, because there was always something I was waiting for or a reason for delaying my cycle. Now, I wish I hadn’t and I can never get those 2 years back and my eggs are not as good quality as they were then!   Whatever you decide, good luck!   

Carrie- It is very tough and I think most of us go through that phase. I actually lost 2 friends over the past year- one who is pregnant and the other who had a baby last year. Not because they got a baby, but because they made me feel like a failure, because ‘they could do it and I couldn’t’, if it makes sense?    I just couldn’t cope with them rubbing in how happy they were and in the same sentence asking me how my fertility treatment was going. I found them extremely insensitive and slowly I withdrew myself from them and I feel better for it!! I still have friends with small children, but their attitude is different, so it is ok. I don’t think you are bitter… you are just hurt and confused… hang in there hun, you will find your way and you will have your little precious one, too!!!   

Andade- Please keep taking your meds and test again in a few days. You may just be one of those who have late implantation…   for your blood test on Tuesday!!!     I love your positive thinking…. if this is not your time, then it will be the next time. However, don't give up on this cycle yet.. fingers, toes and everything cx for you, hun. We need a BFP on this thread!   My DH also goes to church and he gets a lot of solace and comfort there, too. Bless them!  

Melly and Jenni- I am so very sorry to hear your news.       Unfortunately, I have also had a negative cycle…. it feels so unfair, doesn't it? All the money, time, hope and effort we put into every single cycle and no reward (so far!!!). However, please don't give up!!! Your time will come soon!!    I hope you are both taking good care of yourselves, surround yourselves with people who love and support you and try to look onwards and upwards…   

Hi to everyone else I missed…    

AFM, my third cycle has been unsuccessful, as well. The frustrating thing is that I don’t know if it was the poor quality embryos or the over suppression of steroids (I noticed that when I started taking 25m Preds, my scratch effect stopped) and whether because my immune tx was not right for me. I had a funny reaction to ILs, too. This was the first time I had immune tx alongside with my IVF treatment, so I guess it is just a trial and error kind of thing. I have decided to focus on the future and have more tests done to narrow down the reasons for implantation failure. We are thinking about having PGS on the embryos next and I want to have an endo biopsy by Prof Quenby. I also want to go to Serum in Greece to have a hysto, a sperm DNA fragmentation test, hidden infection screening and a few other tests… and in the meantime, get a holiday in Athens!! 

One very interesting thing I have noticed though… all the other 5 ladies on the Dr G thread got pregnant, which gives me a lot of hope… but mainly evidence that there must def be something about the link between reproductive immunology and infertility… though, I worry that it is not as successful for treating implantation issues, which I have, so it may not be the solution for me… I guess, i will find out sooner than later.   

Have a lovely w/e everyone. And a big hug to you all…


----------



## Kieke

andade - so sorry to hear it's a negative for you. I admire your attitude and positivity! And you are right, it hardly ever turns out to be a success on the first attempt. It must also be reassuring to know you have some frosties left. Any idea when you would like to try again?

My last day was awful but I'm so glad I've finished! Shame my MD showed her true colours toward the end, no card, no thank you/good buy or anything... 

Bella - Really sorry it's also a negative for you. Again hats off for your attitude! I don't know much about immune treatment but it makes it all so much more complex. Good that you are exploring your options and that you are not giving up.

The result of decorating is so worth it! I've already forgotten about the hassle and the mess and didn't think it smelled that bad. Yes I'm finished work with 6 weeks to go till due date. I mainly stopped because I found it very difficult to have nothing to do all day, if I would have been busy I would have actually carried on a bit longer. 

Big hello and happy Sunday to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies,

Can I join? Throughout this forum, either someone is undergoing  treatment  or either in 2ww. I currently in neither and was feeling quite depressed. My tx was abruptly cancelled as I developed Ohss, which was dicovered on my EC as I went quite poorly in recovery.  My eggs were fertilised ans frozen on day 2, so I don't even know the quality of my snow babies. I'm exactly in,  what the title of this thread is, limbo land, stuck in place where time seems to have stopped. I know I need to snap out of this but some days, I just feel so sorry for myself (weep weep).  

I'm sorry I didn't do a personal message. I still am half way reading through the page.

Anyway I hope everyone is having a good weekend. X


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies! 

Bella - Im still taking the meds and haven't been rash and stopped them.  Thanks for your positivity. :  You never know,  I could be one of those extremely late implanters!   Anyway, one way or another I'll be certain of everything by Tuesday.
Sorry to hear that your cycle was unsuccessful.    I hope that you get some answers at your follow up appointment.  As you say it was the first time having immunes alongside treatment and so it was trial and error. So hopefully the clinic has learned something about how you react and adapt the treatment next time. It's great that you have some plans for next steps. I've been thinking whether I need to do pgs as well. Serum is on my shortlist of clinics abroad as well but I've got my three frosties at my current clinic to use. If next FET is unsuccessful then I'll be going abroad.
Really hope you get some answers and are looking after yourself,x 

Kieke - I am grateful that I have three frosties to fall back on, as I know many others fo t have that.  I  would like to go for another FET pretty quickly but I would need to find out how long my clinic thinks you need to wait in between treatments.
Sorry yo hear that your last day was pants!   Cant believe they didnt even say good bye. Are you due to go back after mat leave? Hope you begin enjoying your mat leave now. Glad the decorating is fine and you can enjoy the house now. 

Bina - Welcome to the thread and sorry your hear that your last cycle was cancelled.   Hope you've recovered from the OHSS. When did the clinic say you can start FET? My clinic is three cycles after a fresh one and it might not seem like it now but it does come around quickly.  Im sure you'll find lots of support on this thread from the lovely ladies on here. 

I'm up and down, bit down today but doing ok.  Cake and food from the Bday bbq  help!  Think I'll need to work it off this week.

Hope you're all well and have a good day, xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade sending you a hug   I am so sorry you got another negative yesterday   it really is hard, especially after everything you have been through with the myo surgery & freeze all cycle   I feel like we have been through so much together over the last year or so & I was really hoping this would work for you, be kind to yourself, I hope the thought of your Frosties & the cake help ease the pain a little bit x  

Hello & welcome bina   I'm sorry to hear you got ohss & ended up with a freeze all cycle, I can imagine it must be frustrating   How many Frosties do you have? Have they told you how long you have to wait before doing fet? it is surprisingly how quickly the time passes, especially if you can plan a few things to look forwards to in the mean time x  

Kieke sorry to hear your last day at work was so rubbish   do you have to go back there? I hope not!   Great that the decorating is done & you have a few weeks before your due date to get any other bits you want to sorted   I'm pleased to hear there will be chocolate involved as well as the capsules! x  

Bella I'm sorry to hear your cycle was not successful   I am mainly motivated to gym so I can eat treats guilt free afterwards!   I had the biopsy with Prof Quenby in January & think it is a good idea just to rule in out potential problems, it's another thing to tick off the list, you can also do the serum hidden infection testing by post if that is something you are thinking about. I hope the extra tests give you some answers & your next cycle is successful x  

Hello & welcome Carrie   sorry you are struggling with close friend being pregnant & having babies   I don't think there is an easy answer to how you cope with infertility but this website is great for reminding you that you are not alone x  

Sah I'm pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped, I think it is a good idea to try & get your cycle back on track before trying again, we put our bodies through so much with treatment & sometime a break is good   I hope the acupuncture helps x  

Kaninchen can you try phoning to see if they have had the referral for your hysteroscopy? Maybe then you could ask about cancellation appointments? I think you might regret rushing in to another cycle without doing the hysteroscopy first x  

MrsRL I hope dh is continuing to recover & that you have had a nice weekend away from work x  

Melly I'm so sorry you had such a difficult cycle   Happy birthday for tomorrow, I hope you have a lovely few days away & it helps take your mind off things x     

Jenni I am so proud of you for getting through such a difficult week, sending you a hug x  

Oscar & mogg I hope you & your lo's are doing well x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

The follow up appointment on Thursday was a bit rubbish, the dr said there was no indication that egg quality was an issue & all 6 of the embies we have transferred have been good quality, my hysteroscopy was clear, the endometrial biopsy was clear, he says dh's sperm is good & doesn't recommend fragmentation testing although we could do it if we wanted, he says my tsh level is fine, we've tried scratch, intralipids, extra progesterone & fragmin & he doesn't believe in immunes so he said de was the logical next step............I think we will try one last go abroad with de but probably not until next year so I'll be in limbo for a while longer


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies,

rocky couple of days with all the Brexit news!! Hope everyone managed a relaxing weekend 

Amy - sorry your follow up appointment was rubbish :-( it's so difficult when you haven't got one thing to focus on and sort, hope you come up with next steps for next year.

Andade- sorry to see you have a bfn :-( you are being so positive, great you have your 3 frosties to use next cycle.

Welcome Bina - sorry your cycle had to be cancelled, hope you are recovering from your Ohss.

Kieke- so sorry your last day at work was so horrible :-( gosh it wouldn't have hurt them to do you a wee do and give you a lovely send off! Hope you are resting up now that you are finally on maternity leave.

Bells - thanks for the hysteroscopy advice - yes I have read up about Serum's hysteroscopy but can't afford it right now. That is plan B if my NHS one doesn't come through by the end of this year! Sorry your cycle was unsuccessful:-( I have read loads of good things about Serum, would be a good next step for you!

Sah - how did you acupuncture session go? I was well nervous before my first one but found it really relaxing.

So sensible head has won and I am hanging on waiting for my hysteroscopy, so no idea when I will next cycle!! Any tips for healthy ways of putting weight on - jumped on the scales yesterday after having a tummy bug last week and have lost 3kgs:-/ really struggle to put weight on and already have a low bmi, so am hoping to focus on getting to a healthier weight in the next few months!!


----------



## Bina K

Hi Kaninchen Amy and Andade,

Thank you for your kind words, Following  my EC, they retrieved 26 eggs (I had over 30 follicles), 17 of which fertilised. However 3 of them fertilised abnormally so they froze 14 of my little embies on day 1, so I don't even know if they are of good quality or not. The clinic said I had to wait 3 months before we can undergo FET. I have an appointment on the 24th August for the consent signing with the nurse and I guess it restarts all over again. However I just feel the weeks are dragging, August can come soon enough.

Anyway I hope all you lovely ladies had a good weekend. X


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Amy - We have been through a lot together, haven't we?  Although, you haven't had a good year yourself,so really appreciate you looking out for me.  
I've had too much cake!   
    Hope you've had a fantastic day, xxx


Kaninchen -  Thanks for your thoughts.   Trust me, I'm not positive all the time!  Bit low on Sunday and a little meltdown this evening but all good. I have three frosties and that's something to be grateful for.   Its probably a good idea to wait for the hysto, even though it doesn't feel like it at the moment due to the long wait. Not putting on weight, is not my problem totally the opposite but doing certain types of training and building muscle mass alongside a weight gaining diet may help. Not to bulk up but to just add weight. 

Bina- Well done on having 14 frosties!  I'm not sure why the clinic froze them on day1 but they don't usually freeze embies that aren't of good quality, so that should be of some comfort. You'll probably start treatment in August then because that will be three months and the consent form will probably be for the FET.
Use this to prepare your body and mind. I really got into exercise and that gave  me activities to do which helped.
Talking to the ladies on here helped as well as they 'get it'. Hopefully, you'll find the thread helpful as well 

Hope everyone else is well  xx

Went for bloods this morning and clinic confirmed the result this afternoon. So that's that!  
Just got to wait for the follow up appointment now and see what they say. 

Take care all, x


----------



## Kieke

Melly - happy belated birthday! Hope you enjoyed your day.  

Bina - welcome to the group! Hope your OHSS settles soon. 14 embies is a great amount so you have something to look forward to!  Time will fly, trust me. 

andade - sorry it's now confirmed I hope your follow up comes through.  
I have reached the out of breath stage and can't imagine I'm ever able to run again!  
Considering my MD's attitude towards the end I don't expect her to be willing to let me come back part time. Full time is no option and I don't really want to go back so I don't think I will. I'm a bit in denial to be honest since it won't be easy to find something new PT and since DH doesn't work it's going to be difficult enough from now on. 

Amy - sorry to hear your follow up was a bit rubbish, it would be easier to deal with things if you know what you could improve. Glad you are going for it again next year!  
There are still some little bite left to do for me in the house so I don't have to be bored the next couple of weeks! 
ps Have you heard about Lisa?  

kaninchen - glad you decided to wait for the hysto! I know you probably want to proceed with things as soon as but the hysto can make such a big difference Hope you manage to get a cancellation.  

DH had his procedure yesterday which all went according to plan. His pain will increase first but any pain relieve should be noticeable in about 6 weeks time.  
However, things are never straight forward for him... whilst being monitored for the procedure they picked up an irregular, fast, heartbeat and ended up getting a cardiologist to come and have a look and do an ECG. It turns out he has AF en we need to be seen in the relevant clinic urgently (within 2 weeks), They said not to worry and that they caught it early but as you can imagine I had a bit of a meltdown... Just have to take it as it comes I guess.
On a more positive note it looks like this stubborn baby girl finally decided to come out of breech!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Sah78

Bina- welcome to the group sorry to hear about the ohss but what a great number

Kaninchen- I think you have made a good decision to wait for your hystocopy. My accupuncture was better this week I had a snooze. I do feel the needles at first but then nothing have you had it? 

Andade- sorry to hear that you have had confirmation that it hasn't worked I hope you and dh are ok 

Kieke- shame that your boss didn't give you a good send off I bet you don't want to go back even if she did offer part time. Good news that dh got in for the procedure but annoying that they found something else

Mrsr- I hope you dh is better

Amy- sorry to hear follow up didn't give you any amswers I hope you and dh are ok

This week is dragging can't wait for the weekend to chill out


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah I wasn't expecting too much from the follow up so dp & I are ok   sorry your week is dragging, mine seems to be going quickly but I did have yesterday so I think that help, only two more days until the weekend x  

Kieke great that dh had his procedure & it all went according to plan, I hope it helps ease the pain   sorry to hear about the newly found heart problem, it must have been very scary, I hope the appointment at the clinic goes well & provides reassurance   Lisa posted on our myomectomy thread that baby Charlotte had arrived within a few hours of her cs then updated with a photo, she is so cute x  

Andade we have definitely been through a lot together   can you have too much cake?!   thank you for the birthday wishes, there was a giant chocolate cake which tasted very good x  

Bina 14 frosties is a great number   I know it feels like a long time to wait but hopefully if you plan some nice things to look forwards to the next couple of months will go quickly x  

Kaninchen I think having the hysteroscopy first is the right thing to do   have you tried chasing them up & asking about whether any cancellation appointments are available? Sorry to hear about the tummy bug & weight loss   Hopefully you will put on a bit of weight now that you are recovering, if you are still worried maybe you could ask your gp? x  

Melly I hope you had a lovely very time away with plenty of treats x  

Jenni I'm not sure if you are still reading but sending you a hug x  

Hello to everyone else  

Our miniature dachshund has to go to the vets on Monday for an operation to remove some breast lumps & because her legs are so little the vet has suggested we customise a baby grow to put on her so the wounds are protected whilst they heal, can't believe I have turned into one of those ladies who dresses their dog up & puts it in a buggy!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies  Sorry I have been AWOL again 

Melly - belated Happy  Birthday, I hope you had a lovely time.    I hope you and DH are doing ok lovely x  

Andade - sorry to hear that you got a negative result lovely    I hope you get a follow up appointment through soon and get some answers ready for another cycle   x

Amy - belated Happy Birthday wishes to you too    I hope you had a lovely day  sorry to hear that your follow up appointment was a bit rubbish, glad to hear you and dp are ok. Hopefully your next cycle soon comes around and in the meantime you can keep yourself occupied with lots of lovely things   I hope your miniature dachshund gets on ok at the vets on Monday, she will look so cute in her babygrow  x

Sah - it is very nearly the weekend yay!!    I know the feeling and need the weekend!! It has been a very long week! How are things with you at the moment? x

Kieke - I'm glad DH's procedure went to plan, I really hope it eases the pain for him. Sorry to hear that they have found something else, but hopefully they can sort it soon as they have found it early. I really hope the next appointment goes well and you can put plans in place.   Good news your baby is no longer breech  

Kaninchen - I think you have made the right decision to have the hysteroscopy  Sorry to hear about the weight loss, I hope you put the weight on quite quickly now that you are feeling better   x

Bina - Hi and welcome to the group  Sorry to hear about the ohss, I hope you feel better soon. You have a great number of frosties and hopefully it will soon come around for you to have your FET  x

Bella - sorry to hear it was negative for you   You sound really positive and I hope you can can make plans for the next steps  x

Carrie - Hi and welcome to the thread and sorry to hear of your struggles   It is very difficult to put on a brave face, but as others have said, this website is brilliant and feeling less alone   x

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well. DH is still good and recovering really well. He is back to normal activities again now  Work is absolutely manic and stressful so I don't get as much chance to post on here, but I am always thinking of you all   xx


----------



## oscar13

Andade and Bella so sorry to read of your results and really admire the fortitude you are both showing xxx

Jenni, thinking of you my love, pretty sure things can't easy for you at the moment  

Kaninchen, ahhhh  if only I could help with advice on weight gain but sadly I always have the opposite issue and struggle to loose it


----------



## andade

Hello ladies 

Kieke - I'm sure your be running in no time once you give birth.  You might be one of those mums who jog in the park with the buggy. 
I'm sure you'll find another job when the time is ready. It doesn't sound like that is a good workplace to return to anyway!
Glad to hear that dh's procedure went well.  Hope it brings the desired relief and will allow him to have a bit more involvement when your lo arrives. Sorry yo hear about the cardio issue. Hopefully, it's not too serious and can be easily treated. Easy to say but try not to stress, x 

Sah - Thanks for your thoughts.  OH and I are doing ok thanks. Just taking it easy and one day at a time.
Hope you had the chilled out weekend you wished for. 

Amy -  You can never have too much cake!   I'm sure the chocolate cake went down well. 
Hope the daschunds procedure goes well tomorrow.  

MrsRL - Thanks for your thoughts.   Not sure when the follow up will be but hope it's not too long a wait. Glad dh is recovering well and hope you got to rest this weekend after your stressful week at work. 

Oscar -- Thanks for your thoughts.   Hope 
Hope you and the family are well, x

Cash up on a lot of sleep this weekend.  Looking into doing some tests before the next FET. Also, going to resume fitness activities this week

Hope everyone had a great weekend,  x


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Lovely ladies, 

I’m sorry I’ve not been around much recently, my poor head’s been a bit all over the place, and I’ve been trying to keep myself busy....

MrsRL- glad that DH is still recovering well, hope you managed to relax at the weekend after your manic week at work  

Andade- I’m so sorry about your bfn....you’re being so strong and pragmatic about it. I hope that you and DH are taking it one day at a time and being good to yourselves  

Sah- I always like acupuncture, I find it quite relaxing. Am so glad the bleeding has stopped for you now, that’s been going on for a crazy amount of time  

Mogg- thank you so much for the words of encouragement. Although I really hoped things would work out for me, I think I knew deep down on OTD that it wasn’t looking good. Hope you and Malachy are doing well  

Jenni- if you’re still reading, sending you a hug  

Kieke- I have never heard of encapsulating a placenta....I suppose it does make sense that it could be a good thing....but does sound a bit grim!!! Can’t  believe you’ve finished work now...exciting times ahead! I know what you mean about the referendum outcome....it’s pants with all the uncertainty. Glad DH’s procedure went according to plan and I hope he gets some relief from it soon.  

Bella- sorry to hear about your result too...this really is such a rubbish unfair process. Sounds like you’ve got some good plans in place, so I hope you get some answers.  

Bina- welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about the OSHH. Hopefully as you recover from EC, the weeks will speed up a bit for you and August will be here before you know it  

Kaninchen- sounds like a good idea to wait for the hysteroscopy and see what the outcome of that is. I’m really sorry- I don’t have a lot of tips on putting on weight, usually I’m trying to get rid of it! I guess you need food that has a high calorie content, yet is nutritious too...avocados, eggs maybe? Do you manage to eat full meals each day? My Mum sometimes struggles with weight if she’s been stressed, because she’ll just not be hungry and forget to eat. Not something I get from her at all, but I know it does happen some people.  

Amy- the picture of your dog is gorgeous! What does she think of her babygrow? I can imagine you probably will get some strange looks if you are out and about with her in a buggy  

Oscar- hope all is well with you and Dylan  

Hi to everyone else,  

Thank you for your messages and for the birthday wishes. I had a lovely few days away in Bath with DH...we ate a lot of food, drank a lot of wine and I also had a massage on my birthday in the spa at the hotel which was fab. I did manage to forget about things a bit while we were away, but since I’ve come back, everything is flooding back a bit now. Just trying to take it one day at a time and see how things go. I think I’m going to take a bit of a break before my FET as I want to see about getting some further tests done....probably starting with an endometrial biopsy I think. After 4 years TTC, followed by 3 IVF failures and no indication of where the problem might lie, I think I do need to look at the whole immunes thing a bit. So I have a bit of research to do! I am also going back to Zumba classes tonight....after no exercise for the past couple of months, I suspect my legs will be complaining a bit tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sah78

Melly- I am glad you had great time in bath but sorry that you are feeling down I was feeling good but saw my niece and nephew on the weekend and was watching dh playing with them in the garden brought a tear Tommy eye but took a deep breath and put on a brave face. You will have to organise something else to have something to look forward to

Amy- how is your dog I bet it looked sweet in its Baby grow 

Kieke- hope your maternity leave is going well great weather for it

Mrsr- I am fine thanks was enjoying the break from the treatment. How are u? 

Andade- hope your follow up is soon

I hope everyone else is good


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sah sorry it was tough seeing dh playing with your niece & nephew at the weekend   hopefully one day soon it will be your children he gets to play with too   I uploaded a pic of the dachshund in her babygrow as my profile pic, anyone who doesn't know she had an op probably just thinks I am a crazy lady who dresses her dog up like a baby!!! x  

Melly we haven't taken the dog out in the babygrow in the buggy yet but I'm sure we would get some strange looks, she does look very cute though!   I think it is a good idea to take a bit of a break from treatment, we have to remember to be kind to ourselves & enjoy life as well otherwise it can feel a bit like a constant merry-go-round   hopefully they will come up with some ideas at your follow up & some extra tests might rule in or out something else. Did you go to zumba? how was it? my body was a bit shocked when I went back on the stepper after 4 weeks off during treatment but it seems to have got used to it now & the post exercise treats! x  

Andade how are you doing? I hope you & oh are ok & have some nice things planned to look forwards to over the summer whilst you decide on your next steps x  

Kieke how is the maternity leave going? great that your daughter is no longer breech, not long now until you get to meet her!   is there any sign dh's procedure has eased the pain or is it too early to tell? I hope you get an appointment through to see the cardiologist soon & he is able to reassure you x  

MrsRL how are you getting on? has dh had his followup after his op? I hope things are ok & work isn't too manic x  

Kaninchen have you heard anything more about an appointment for your hysteroscopy? I hope you hear something soon x  

Hello oscar, mogg, jenni, bella & anyone else reading  

The dachshunds op seemed to go ok, they removed 3 lumps but say she has lumps on all her nipples which isn't great so she might need further surgery in the future, for now she seems to be recovering well & looks super cute in her babygrow!


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've been absent from this forum. To be honest, I was such a mess that I decided to withdraw myself from everything to do with babies and treatments (including this forum too). I was completely gutted when my treatment got cancelled due to OHSS but on top I found out my 2 sister in laws were pregnant and it all got too much.  I'm really happy for them but just felt so sorry for myself and I think deep down I was at breaking point. I just wish I could fast forward this time to my appointment in August. Does anyone know of the procedure for FET? I was told back on EC that I had to wait for 3 months before they can do a FET so I can recover from OHSS.  My embies were frozen on day one of fertilisation as it has better survival rate. I didn't read into this as I just thought I should stop googling everything and just let everything unfold with time. 

Anyway I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. I wish you all the best of luck on this crazy journey lol.


----------



## Kieke

Amy - hope your dachshund is recovering well! The baby grow looks cute but I would think you were bonkers if I would saw you walking down the street  
DH's is in more pain at the moment but they did say that would be the case before it hopefully improves... we have to wait and see! We have an appt at Cardiology a week on Monday so hopefully we will know more soon. But I'm not worried too much, it seems to be a rather common condition and not life threatening. (I seem to have missed your birthday! Very belated happy birthday wishes!) 

MrsRL - sorry to hear work is stressful but glad DH is almost fully recovered! 

andade - I noticed they do some training sessions in a park nearby where you can bring baby & pram! I might leave the hardcore stuff till the new year though  
Did you manage some sessions this week? And what tests are you looking at? 

Melly - I'm about to order some things I need for project 'rescue placenta', I can't wait to see the look on the midwifes face when I roll up with my large tupperware, cooling elements and bag!  
Glad you had a nice bday and it sounds like a good plan to take a little but of time out. How did your body cope with the exercise shock? 

Sah - have you been getting nice weather? It's pants up North! I had these visions of my sunning away whilst on maternity leave but ever since I've finished work it's not been warm enough to sit outside! 

Bina - sorry to hear you had to deal with the good news of your sisters in law, this is such a difficult journey. I had my embie frozen (we opted to develop before freezing and only 1 made it to blast) but not because of OHSS so not sure how long they normally ask you to wait for FET. Our clinic only offered medicated FET and  the timeline is a bit similar to a fresh cycle, I have to say that I felt it was dragging and seem to take forever to be ready! My lining wasn't playing ball which delayed things a bit as well. I think from start to transfer it took about 5 weeks.  

Well as it turned out our stubborn little monkey didn't turn after all and is still breech! I had a scan last week (am now 36 weeks) and I have reluctantly booked in for ECV next Thursday (they will manually try to turn the baby...). I have tried several excercises in the hope to turn baby, had acupuncture and moxibustion and even have asked her nicely to turn on several occasions but so far no luck. I can't help but feel that there must be a reason why she is snuggled up with her feet down so I'm not sure if I will go ahead with the ECV. The alternative is a CS at week 39! 
So plenty to think about and in the mean time I continue to hang off the sofa head down and DH's helps with moxibustion in the morning and evening.
My mum is coming over for a couple of days this week so she can help me wash baby's clothes and the huge amount of cloth nappies I have been buying recently! 
Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies 

Andade - how are things with you? Have you started back on your fitness? I hope you are ok and have heard about your follow up appointment now. 

Melly - lovely to see you back on here  I'm glad you had a lovely time away in Bath, but sorry to hear that everything has come flooding back since you have been home. Have you started looking into immunes testing yet? How is the exercising going?

Sah - I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the break from treatment. Sometimes it is nice to take some time out. I'm ok thank you, having a break from work so that helps!

Amy - so glad the dachshunds op went ok, she looks very cute in her babygrow  Does she mind wearing it? DH's follow up is at the end of this month in Windsor again, so hopefully it will go ok and we will find out how long it is before we can cycle again 

Bina - sorry to hear you have been struggling, particularly with the pregnancy announcements from your sister in laws. I can understand needing a break away from here for a bit. I'm afraid I cannot help with a FET, but I hope your appointment in August soon comes around.

Kieke - sorry to hear baby still hasn't turned for you. Have you decided whether or not to go ahead with the ECV? I hope something else works and you don't have to do that. How are things with your DH now? 

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - work was still manic, but I'm off this week so it is nice to have a break away from it all  Today has been a sad day though as my parents had to say goodbye to their beloved dog due to several health problems, so that was upsetting   It is sadly a hard choice you have to face with pets sometimes. DH is now basically fully recovered and we have his follow up appointment at the end of this month. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

It seems very quiet on here, I hope everyone is ok?  

Kieke sorry to hear your daughter hadn't turned, did you have the ecv yesterday? I hope it went ok   I hope you have had a nice time with your mum visiting, I am impressed that you are planning to use cloth nappies!   I hope dh's pain has started to ease a bit now & his cardiology appointment goes well on monday, so exciting that you will be meeting your daughter in the next few weeks! x  

Bina sorry to hear you have been struggling, especially with pregnancy announcements   august will be here soon & you can do your fet x  

MrsRL I am so sorry to hear about your parents dog, in my world they are like part of the family so it is devastating when they get sick & can't be made better     the dachshund didn't seem to mind wearing the babygrow!   she has had most of her stitches taken out today & seems to be doing really well   I hope you have a nice weekend & that dh's follow up appointment shows things are going well x  

Melly I hope you are doing ok & get some answers of what else to try at your folllow up x  

Andade I hope you & oh are doing ok x  

Sah how are you doing? I hope you are enjoying your break in treatment & that the bleeding has stopped & your af gets back on track x  

Kanninchen have you had a date for your hysteroscopy yet? I hope you are doing ok x  

Jenni just in case you are still reading sending you a hug x  

Hello to anyone else still reading  

It is the river festival in our town this weekend with dragon boat racing, raft races, stalls, crafts, fireworks & lots of other things so I am looking forwards to that, just hoping the weather stays good


----------



## Kieke

MrsRL - sorry to hear about your family dog. It must be so tough having to say goodbye. 
Glad DH is now fully recovered and you have your appt in a couple of weeks time. 

Amy - we've been washing all the nappies and I think I have more than enough already! Now I need to work out a way to store it all... The river festival sounds ace! Hope the weather will be good for you indeed. It's another gloomy day up here, I can't believe how rubbish it has been so far.

My mum is leaving today, she's been such a great help and even planted lots of flowers in the garden! We've got new sofa's delivered today and I believe that will finally be the last of the home improvements.
I went for the ECV on Thursday and after speaking with the consultant I decided to go ahead with it. She tried 4x for a minute but baby wasn't having any of it... To be honest I didn't expect her to turn so mentally prepared for it. I was given the option to try for a natural birth but was told that the chance of it ending in an emergency CS are very high. They also mentioned that their main concern is that the baby gets stuck towards the end and will be deprived of oxygen... after this my mind was quickly made up and I'm down for CS on 1st August!


----------



## mogg77

Goodness kieke how exciting!! Sounds the sensible option alright, she must be a stubborn little thing!x
Mrs rl your poor parents-my dogs mummy had to be put to sleep last tuesday   she was 14, her owner, my friend, is devastated- its so sad xx
Enjoy your festival amy- it sounds lovely! we have a harbourside festival here in bristol this weekend but tbh it gets too busy with lots of drinking so I'm staying well away.
Andade i've been meaning to send hugs after your bad news - hope you are ok! 
Bina sorry you have been struggling- it can be hard especially as the pregnancies are in the family so close to home- i remember well when my brother announced his girlfriends pregnancy, it stung quite a bit though i was delighted for him of course. Hope august comes round soon xx
Love to everyone else, hope you are all well, we are good, just started back to work parttime which i was dreading but it went well xx


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, often think of how everyone is getting on. Just back from a week in Germany on a school trip, 3 days at school next week then off to Switzerland for 3 weeks summer holidays. Haven't heard about my hysteroscopy and kinda don't want to think about IVF while on holiday, so will chase it all up after our holiday.

Hope everyone is well and Kieke exciting you have a date scheduled for that - best of luck I will be sans wifi until the 8th of August, take care all, enjoy the sunshine and whatever holidays you may have planned


----------



## Amy76

Kaninchen I hope you have a fantastic holiday in Switzerland x  

Mogg the river festival was really good but also very busy, I think I went to a harbour festival in Bristol quite a few years ago when I was visiting my aunt & uncle in winterbourne, my uncle has a boat so likes that sort of thing   great that the return to work has gone ok, I hope you had a nice weekend x  

Kieke fab that your mum has been able to help you get ready for your daughters arrival, I hope the new sofa arrived ok & is suitably comfy   how did dh's appointment go? I hope they were able to reassure you   So exciting that you have a date for cs & meeting your lo, not long now! x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

No gyming tonight as I decided it was too hot but I did manage to go on Friday & did lots of walking round the river festival over the weekend, I had a lovely raspberry frozen yogurt & got some maple & pecan fudge which is so nice!


----------



## Sah78

Hi

Sorry I haven't been in here for a while. 

Amy- your river festival sounded lovely. Is your dog ok? 

Kaninchen- I hope you are having a lovely holiday 

Bina- sorry to hear you are struggling it is a emotional roller coaster day by day 

Kieke- how are you getting on? How do you feel

Mogg and Oscar I hope the little ones are good

Jenni, Andade and Melly - if you are still looking on here I hope you are alright? 

Mrsr- I am glad dh is feeling better

Hi to anyone I missed

I am still doing my accupuncture weekly which is so chilling me out and I am enjoying the lovely weather too


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been awol again, I'm really bad at posting here lately  It actually seems quiet in here, so hope everyone is ok!

Amy - how is your dachshund now? I hope all is well with her after the op. Thank you for your lovely words about my parent's dog, they really are part of the family and it is devastating to lose them! My dog has had his hair cut short recently as was getting out of hand, he hated having it done though! He does look very cute  The river festival you attended sounds fab, hope you had a lovely time 

Kieke - thank you for your nice words about my parent's dog. It sounds like it was a great help having your mum staying  Sorry to hear that baby wouldn't turn but you will now get to meet her so soon  So excited for you  hope all is well with you and DH. 

Mogg - thank you for your kind words, it is very devastating. Sorry to hear your friend had to go through that recently as well  glad things are good with you, I hope work is still going well  

Kaninchen - hope you are having/had a lovely holiday! I'm not surprised you don't want to think of IVF while away, sometimes it's nice to have a break  

Sah - I'm glad you're enjoying acupuncture, I enjoy it too. It seems to help regulate my cycles as well! 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well and enjoying the weather. 

Afm - today we had an appointment with Mr R and it was good news as DH's sample had significantly improved in only 2 months after his op so it's looking promising. He said the optimum time is 6 months after the op so we're hoping to cycle in November. I'm hoping to egg share so we're having appointments for that so that will take a while anyway. If we can't egg share it will allow us to save up a bit. We're feeling a bit more positive about it all. We have been busy at home and work so haven't had chance to catch up properly on here. I have been reading and thinking about you all though. We're currently decorating the house, well organising it to be decorated and will be moving into the spare room this weekend while our room is being decorated. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies! I'm assuming that the lack of activity on this thread means everyone is well and enjoying the summer?!  

kaninchen32 - hope you are having a lovely time in Switzerland! 

Amy - I take it you will be fully back into your exercise regime  

Sah - glad you are enjoying the acupuncture. 

MrsRL - super news about the improvement for your DH! That makes all the effort worthwhile doesn't it? Can you imagine how much more improvement you will have in a couple more months time. So pleased for you.

Only 2 more nights sleep for me... it feels so surreal, never in my wildest dreams could I prepare for all of this. DH and I were talking last night about how lucky we feel and how unfair the fertility struggle is for people who have to deal with it. It had brought us so much closer together and I can't wait to see our baby in my DH's arms. I'm on the morning list so will update you all at some point in the afternoon/evening.
xxx


----------



## oscar13

Sorry ladies I do try to pop in as often as I can but really struggle to finish any post I start!

MrsRL that is fantastic news and hopefully with a November cycle you will get the best Christmas pressie ever xx

Kieke, so very excited for you. Cam't wait to read your BA, then let the wonderful chaos begin.

I'm sorry I'm such useless support lately but relationship is in serious trouble which isn't helping. I do think of you all often..

Special big hug to Jenni, not seen anything of you lately xxx


----------



## kaninchen32

Grüezi ladies, just popping in to wish Kieke all the best, looking forward to reading you b.a. Will catch up properly when we get back to the U.K.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Kaninchen I hope you are enjoying your holiday x  

Oscar I'm sorry to hear your relationship isn't going too well   I hope you are able to work things out & that Dylan is keeping you entertained during the difficult times x  

Kieke only one more sleep, so exciting!   wishing you loads of luck & looking forwards to reading your update when you feel up to it x  

MrsRL I bet your dog looks very cute after his haircut   the dachshund has fully recovered from her op & seems to be doing ok, I think she appreciated having had her belly shaved for the surgery with all the hot weather we have had!   great news that dh's results show such an improvement & you are feeling positive   I hope the decorating is going well x  

Sah the dachshund is doing well, all her stitches are out so no excuses for dressing her up in babygrows now!   great that the acupuncture is helping relax you & that you have been enjoying the sunshine x  

Bina hopefully you don't have long to wait until your appointment now x  

Mogg I hope the return to work is going ok & that you & malachy are doing well x  

Not sure if you are still reading but hello jenni, Andade & Melly & anyone else I've missed  

I went down to Portsmouth on Wednesday to stay the night as it was my youngest nieces 7th birthday in Thursday, we went out for lunch & went down to the sea & I ended up bringing all 3 of them (7, 9 & 11) back with me to stay for a few days, it has meant I haven't made it to the gym this week but we have done swimming, craft stuff, baking, dog walking, going to the park & the youngest got make up for her birthday so gave me a make over which was quite amazing!   it's been good fun having them around even it if it a little bit chaotic!


----------



## Kieke

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!
Our little girl Saba was born this morning at 11.32 weighing 7.4lbs. She's good as gold and just perfect! I'm recovering well and hoping to go home tomorrow xx


----------



## Amy76

Kieke massive congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter & such a sweet name         I hope you continue to recover well & are able to go home soon x


----------



## MrsRL

Huge congratulations Kieke on the safe arrival of your daughter         Lovely name  So happy for you and hope you get to go home soon xx


----------



## oscar13

Congratulations Kieke! What a beautiful name too. Welcome to the wonderful craziness xxx

Really hoping our other lovely limbolanders will follow im your footsteps soon x


----------



## Sah78

Kieke- what amazing news congratulations to you and dh on the arrival of baby Saba look after yourself


----------



## MargotW

Huge Congratulations Kieke and Saba and Mr Kieke xxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Aw how lovely keike      Only seems like yesterday you got your bfp, so happy for you and your dp, and Saba is such a lovely name xxxxx


----------



## Melly2015

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you’re all well....sorry I’ve been AWOL for a bit, just been needing to take a bit of time to sort my head out.

Kieke- so many congratulations to you and your DH on the birth of Saba. Such a pretty name, you and DH must be so thrilled...enjoy every second     

Mogg- hope all is going well with Malachy and he’s keeping you entertained! Hope you’ve settled back into work now, it must be hard going back after the time off  

Oscar- sorry to hear your relationship is a bit rocky at the moment, I hope Dylan is keeping you smiling a bit  

MrsRL- great that DH’s sample has improved   , hope that will continue for you. I’m so glad you’re feeling more positive- the decorating sounds like a fun distraction   

Sah- the acupuncture sounds like it’s doing you good- which is always positive. Hope you’re doing ok  

Amy-  hope you’ve had some good treats if you’ve been gyming tonight now that your nieces have gone home  

Kaninchen- I’m so glad the holidays are taking your mind off your hysteroscopy- they sound like lovely distractions  

Andade- hope you’re doing well and enjoying being back to your fitness activities  

Bina- hope you’re doing ok. I completely understand where you’re coming from with wanting to get away from all fertility related things, it can sometimes get so hard, can’t it. Your appointment should be coming up soon- so hopefully that will help you  

Hi to anyone else I’ve missed  

AFM- I’ve been pretty up and down, but starting to feel a bit more like myself now...and DH and I are going to take a good break before we have our FET. I had my follow up yesterday, and the clinic are happy to treat me for immune issues, whether I get additional tests done or not- which is good, as I definitely think something is not right so I’m glad the consultant agrees with me. We have a bit of time to think about that anyway....as we’ll probably cycle around December or early in the new year. I have also started seeing a counsellor near where I work (so I can go at lunchtimes). She is also a hypnotherapist, so am hoping that will help with things too. 

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your support, even while I’ve been missing in action for a bit- you’re all superstars


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Kieke!  xx


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies  

Kieke - I hope you are getting on well and enjoying your daughter  Are you home now? Thanks for your lovely words, it does make it all worth it when you get good news  x

Oscar - thanks for your lovely words  I'm sorry to hear that your relationship is going well at the moment.  I hope you can work things out x

Amy - I'm glad your dachshund is doing well, I'm sure she did appreciate having her belly shaved in this weather  my dog does look cute, his hair is already growing quite a bit though, it grows like a weed! Thank you for your lovely words about DH  It's mainly prepping for the decorating at the moment as we're stripping off wallpaper/lining paper and then sorting the walls. The house is in a mess as well, but it will be worth it when it's done  It sounds like you had a lovely time with your nieces  I'm sure the make over was amazing, the thought of it did make me smile  

Kaninchen - I hope you are having a lovely holiday  

Melly - it is lovely to hear from you   I hope you are doing ok, I don't blame you for taking a break away from it all. Good news that your clinic are on board with treating you for immune issues. Will you be getting anymore tests/investigations to find out what is happening? It sounds like the counsellor is helping you and it's ideal if you can go in your lunchtimes. I hope the hypnotherapy helps you too  Thank you for your lovely words about DH  

Hello to everyone else - Jenni, Sah, Andade, Sfg, Mogg, Margot, Bina and anyone else I have missed. Thinking of you all and hope you are doing ok or as well as you can. x

Afm - DH has got to have a blood test to see if he is on the right dose of tamoxifen or if it needs to change and Mr R suggested asking the GP or we could have it done privately. DH found out the cost for going private and nearly fell over, as it seemed a lot just for a blood test, so he phoned the GP yesterday and actually got an appointment for today  This is something of a miracle for our GP surgery!! I'm not convinced they will actually do it though as my GP is very awkward, so we'll see! I'm not sure if I said before, but I've now told my manager at work that we will be going through IVF, and it has been a big weight off my shoulders! This was a couple of weeks ago and I must have been feeling particularly emotional as I actually ended up in tears telling her! I was very embarrassed but she was really good about it and supportive of me attending appointments etc, I think it's better she knows as my job can be quite stressful at times. We're still busy at home decorating, well prepping for it. Painting will start properly when I'm off work next week  Take care ladies xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Sorry I've been off the radar (again). Firstly been busy with my sisters wedding and secondly had a little episode with DH cornea transplant. It's been a hectic July to say in the least. Lol. 

First and foremost, congratulations kieke on the birth of your beautiful angel. Hope you are getting on well. 

Amy and MrsRL, I'm glad I found other dog lovers here. We have rottie and although his very rough, love him to bits. Even my DH is amazed how he follows me around everywhere. Hope both your dog's are doing well ladies. 

Melly, I really  hope  that your immune issues get sorted. Thank you for your kind words of encouragement, I truly pray that we all have a lovely outcome with this crazy journey.

Oscar, I really hope your relationship gets sorted. This journey is hard and myself and DH went through a hard patch when my IVF got cancelled back in June. I haven't really told anyone but DH withdraw himself away and we just stop communicating altogether. I felt angry and miserbale at him for not being for me and supporting me when I was physically and mentally  a mess. But i really hope you guys work it out.

MrsRL, I glad your DH sample has improved . I hope you guys get the blood test done by your GP free (Finger crossed). Also I'm glad your manager was very understanding about your whole IVF process. I really does make work life so much easier. And like yourself I have decided to re- decorate my living room and kitchen before my FET. My appointment for consent signing is on the 24th August so probably the whole process will begin mid to the ending of September depending on when AF turns up. ( it was very late this month).

Hello to all the others I've missed ( kaninchen, Mogg, Sah, Andede), hope you all are doing okay. 

Take care  x


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, it is very quiet in here. I hope everyone is ok.

Bina - it's nice to see you back here  It does sound like you've had a very hectic July this year! I hope everything has worked out well  How is your decorating going? Our bedroom is near enough done, but we can't move back in there until we get our new wardrobe at the weekend, which will be easier to build without the bed in there  I hope AF turns up on time for you so that you can get started on your FET. DH was lucky and got the blood tests completed, but we're still waiting to hear back about them after sending the results through. 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok and too busy enjoying the sun so no time to come on here  take care xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi everyone, 

This group seems very quiet. Hope all is well with all you lovely people. MrsRL, hope you are well. Have you heard back from your clinic about the blood results hun? And yes my decoration is done and it's amazing what a fresh lick of paint can do. I did want to do my bedroom too but DH said no, so it's just the kitchen and living room this year. Now it's just 2 days away for my appointment for the FET and I cannot wait. I feel like these last 2 months have dragged on. Roll on the next 48 hours. Lol. I'm hoping my AF shows up soon after my appointment  as my buserelin injections would start on day 21 of the new cycle. Getting anxious and excited at the same time. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all are well. Xx


----------



## water-lily78

Hello everybody,

Sorry, I have been a way for a long time. Took a proper IVF break over summer. 

Congrats, Kieke!   How are you all getting on? 

Congrats also to Angelica! Great news! 

Yes, it seems a bit quiet here, but who am I to comment after months of absence....  

Hope you are all doing well and had a fine summer! 

Afm, I started DR and will see how round 5 will unfold.....


----------



## TeenageKicks

*Waves*

Hope everyone is OK.

Unfortunate newbie here due to BFN last Sunday. Been a very up and down week but luckily family and friends have been great! 

We're awaiting our review to look at trying again with our few frosties so lots of questions at the minute.


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies,

I'm another who has had an ivf bream over the summer! Currently sat at my local hospital waiting on gynae appointment to discuss whether they feel I do need a hysteroscopy. Plan is to start cycle no. 3 when a.f starts, which should hopefully be in a couple of days. Am going to pay for a hysteroscopy at my clinic but they will only do a diagnostic one, so figured I needed to be in the NHS system if I then need to have a second one.....

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Bina K

Hi everyone,  

Teenagekicks, hello and welcome hun. Sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope this time round is the lucky one for you.  X

Kaninchen, awww hope the hysteroscopy goes well and you can start cycle no.3 soon. X


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies!

Melly - hope the counsellor is helping you and glad that you have a plan of action for your next cycle. 

Kanninchen - I really hope cycle #3 is going to be the one! 

Bina - I hope AF has shown its face! 

Water-lily - wishing you the best of luck!

Definitely very quiet on here, hope it's a sign everyone is getting on with things in a positive way.
I can't believe Saba is 6 weeks already... It's going so fast! I keep forgetting what day it is and time is flying by.
Everything is going really well. Saba had a tongue tie which we had snipped at 2 weeks and I have worked really hard to get her to breasntfeed. Initially I had to express and combi feed her using either a cup or a tube. Very time consuming! But I was adamant to make it work and finally after 4.5 weeks we cracked the breastfeeding code! Super pleased since I desperately wanted to feed her myself.
She's growing nicely and getting more alert by the day. She's definitely  completed us and it's given my husband a goal in life again. His last procedure doesn't seem to have given him much pain relief but Saba is a great distraction. We are now lucky to have him at home since it's an extra pair of hands. We are making the most of the nice weather (yes even up North the sun is shining!). Sending much love and positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## Rosie11

Hello, have just had my first fresh IVF cycle that ended in early heavy bleeding (7dp5dt) and now just waiting around for a 'what to do next' app from the clinic. NHS so worried it may take a while, esp worrying as my 40th (when funding ends) is a month away!

Is it OK to try to conceive naturally this cycle, immediately after a failed IVF? Can't believe I don't know this, guessing it is? 

I think my next cycle will be a FET of our one frozen... and believe they like you to have a couple of months off in the meantime?

Hope everyone here is doing OK,

Rosie x


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all, 

Mind if I join you for a bit?

We had an fet in June which resulted in bfp and then after a rough few weeks ended in a missed miscarriage and had to have surgical management at 8 weeks. Only just had a negative pregnancy test last week, a whole month after the procedure. AF arrived yesterday and I was really worried it was super light but it seems to of picked up the pace a bit today so hopefully all is back to normal. - so scared of the surgery causing further issues.

We have our follow up with our clinic next week and have so many questions. Only one embie left in freezer and Im absolutely petrified of using it! I dont think we could afford a fresh cycle again, so also want to see if we have anymore options. Been told the odds of conceiving naturally are slim due to male factor issues so that frozen embie might be our last chance. 

Kaninchen - your post caught my eye. How do you qualify for a hysteroscopy? I had one prior to my fresh cycle, which showed all was well. Ended up having a c section with that pregnancy and a massive post partum haemorrhage. Im terrified my miscarriage may of been caused by scar tissue from that birth that I dont know about, so would love a hysteroscopy to know for sure but gp said have to have 3 miscarriages to investigate! This seems unfair for us ivfers as it takes so much to get pregnant in the first place! I dont think I could possibly get pregnant that much with ivf to qualify, which seems ridiculous. Im hoping my clinic can give me answers next week but would love to hear anyone elses experience with hysteroscopy when you are self funding? 

Rosie - Im so sorry you had a negative test. This journey is so unfair at times and its so tough when things dont work after all the stress that ivf involves. I can't see any reason why you cant ttc naturally this month - I say go for it. In terms of fet-  I think generally it is recommended you have a break between treatment cycles, but having said that I know of girls on here that have been allowed to pretty much start cycling again straight away - I think it depends on your clinic and personal circumstances. I hope your review appointment comes through quickly. Is there anyway you can phone up your clinic and see if they can fast track you if you have a time limit on funding? It doesnt seem fair to make you wait. On the plus side I found the frozen cycle so much easier than fresh. I also think success rates are very similar now with frozen cycles. Fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Rosie11

Hi Bubbles1234, thank you for your kind words and advice. I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time of it of late. How harrowing for you   Yes, you soon learn you need a lot of resilience on this path! Hope you're out the other side now. 

I can't answer the hysteroscopy question I'm afraid, but would seem fair to offer you one. That's crazy about the 3 miscarriages to qualify. Surely your c-section surgery and following trauma is more than enough reason to qualify!! If you're self-funding then I'm sure if you request one, they'll oblige?

Know exactly how you feel about having just one frozen embie, and feeling too scared to use it. I guess it's important not to wrap up all hopes in it, but that's easier said than done! I hope your clinic can come up with some options. We also had male factor issues, but on EC day, my OH's sample was good enough not to need ICSI (he'd been on a strict self-imposed regime, and we still did have ICSI due to my 'older' eggs and only having a few...), so there is hope! 

R xx

I plan to call my clinic on Monday and try to get seen earlier. I had to wait it the system for so long which meant instead of the 3 goes my CCG offers, I only had time for one, so hopefully they'll be understanding.

Hope you're feeling OK after everything you've been through, and best of luck with your next FET. Pleased to hear it's an easier ride than the fresh!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi Bubbles  - sorry to read about your miscarriage :-( i qualify for a hysteroscopy due to early bleeding on both my ivf rounds - 5 and 6 days post transfer indicating an implantation issue. I am actually going to have one privately - but my clinic only offers a diagnostic hysteroscopy, so if there was a problem I would still have to be referred to the NHS for anything to be removed, hence why I kept my NHS appointment. Hopefully the private hysteroscopy comes back clear so I can start downregging on Oct 5th. You may find that your clinic could do one privately? I am laying around £1,000 and having the endo scratch done at the same time.

Rosie - good luck for calling your clinic tomorrow, hope you can get things started soon! I know clinics like you to leave 3 cycles between fresh rounds but no idea between a fresh and a FET.

Kieke - wow that Saba is 6 weeks old already! Glad that everything is going well and she is giving hubby a focus 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Sah78

Sorry I have been awol

Kieke- good news that Saba is going well and time has flown that she is six months already

Bubbles- sorry to hear you have had a rough time the meds mess up your cycle mine was all over the place after my cancelled cycle did my head in  

Rosie- I hope you got to speak to the clinic

Kanichen- when is your scratch and hysto planned for? 

teenagekicks- glad you have a supportive network around you but sorry to hear about your bfn

Bina and waterlily hope you are getting on well

We went for ec today it has been a roller coaster I am a poor responder to the meds and I had two dominate follicles one in my right and the other in my left was hard to get to. They had to give up on that one as it could of ruptured my bowl. Dh had a real hard time doing his sample the were workmen outside the door and the light was shining in so he couldn't do it. The doctor has decided to freeze my egg I was worried but he said it was good enough to freeze. Does anyone know how long you have to wait till you can use it?


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

Rosie - thank you for your kind words. Did you have any luck with your clinic on monday? I really hope they can get you an appointment soon. I would hope the fact that you are nhs and have a limit on funding would make the clinic try and squeeze you in quickly for your review so that you can get started again. I hope you have made some progress?

Kaninchen - thank you for the info on hysteroscopy. £1000 doesnt sound too bad cost-wise. Although we are having to save up for our next fet from scratch so it would set us back a bit but I definately want someone to have a good look before we do another cycle. 5th Oct is not far away at all for you now. Im hoping that it goes well for you and you can move on with your treatment soon. Im sorry to hear you have had early bleeding on both cycles. This happened to me this time around - started on day 5 post transfer with light spotting, then actual bleeding on and off throughout the day on day 6. More bleeding day 7 and I did an early pregnancy test because I felt I was going crazy and it was a definate bfp! Very confusing! I then had spotting for a few days and it cleared for OTD and I had a very strong second line. I was then ok for a week but then bleeding restarted and continued on and off. My 6 week scan, to my suprise showed all was well! It was the next scan at 7 weeks that confirmed what I had feared. I was taken off all my meds at this point but didnt miscarry and kept being very sick from the pregnancy hormones. I really think that there was something wrong from the start with all the bleeding, but despite this our embryo did grow up to a point and its this that makes me convinced that there is something wrong in there. Ive spoken to GP but they just dismiss it so Im hoping our clinic will be a bit more helpful especially given my history. 

Sah78 - Im so sorry to hear your cycle has ended in the clinic freezing your egg. How frustrating for you. Sending you a big   as its horrid to get so close and be cancelled. I have no idea how long it would be before you can use it. I would think you would have to wait for af and then potentially look at starting a cycle again and that it would be replaced at the right point in your cycle - I assume similar to an fet with the main difference being that they would have to thaw it and do the ivf bit before your lining was at the optimum thickness. Maybe someone else on here has been through similar and can advise a bit better? How soon can you have a follow up with your clinic as Im sure that they would discuss the timings and any options in terms of how they do the cycle with you then? Hope you dont have to wait too long.


----------



## water-lily78

Kieke: Sorry to hear that the last treatment didn't bring your hubby much relief, but great that Saba is a fine distraction for him. Great job on getting the feeding going despite initial obstacles!  

Bubble: Sorry to hear about your failed attempt in June! Have you decided yet on how to continue for the next step?

Kanichen: I hope your hysteroscopy came back clear and that you have started downregging already and that things are going well!  

Sah: Sorry to hear that the cycle didn't go so well and that they had to freeze your egg.  I wouldn't think that you'd have to wait longer than usual between cycles. At my clinic that means waiting for AF at the end of the treatment cycle and then starting at the beginning of the next AF with a new cycle. So roughly 6 weeks after EC.

Afm: I had a (for me) normal treatment cycle. 10 eggs at EC, by day 3 I had 2 decent embies left which I got back, the rest didn't make it till freezing and now I'm in my final days of 2ww. Due to my history I'm not really that hopeful, but who knows. I just try not to think about it and see if AF comes or not.


----------



## oscar13

Wishing you loads of luck Water-lily,really hope this is your time!

Hope everyone is well?

Sorry I don't get on here much nowadays but still think of you all often xx


----------



## water-lily78

Thanks, oscar13! In case anyone is still swinging by here, I did get a BFP indeed this time with a proper band showing, none of this faint line nonsense. I will believe this is it though first when they put a healthy baby in my hands.


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations waterlily!xx


----------



## oscar13

Fabulous news Waterlily xx


----------



## water-lily78

Thanks, ladies! Did any of you keep on testing after the first positive? I kinda assume it will all disappear again and would like to know... but maybe I'll make myself more crazy that way. What did you do?

Your kids will be almost a year soon! Omg! Time flies! Are they walking yet?


----------



## mogg77

Waterlily i bankrupted myself with those damn tests! I think I did about ten over the course of two weeks   then i started on private scans and had two before my nhs one x I reckon do what you gotta do to stay sane!
Malachy is crawling like a mad thing but no walking yet


----------



## Sah78

waterlily what lovely news. What happens next do you have a scan date? 

I hope everyone else is getting on well and babies ( well toddlers now) are good 

I am waiting to use my frozen egg saw the nurse and she suggested that we have a break for a bit but I am going to see how it goes as I am eager to keep going with this.


----------



## water-lily78

Mogg: I still got a few tests left from the batch I bought a few months ago...in the end...it would be a shame if they went to waste....
Hm, I wonder if I can get an earlier scan as well. Mine is at 7 weeks plus 3, that means I have pretty much 3 weeks left. They say that that is the earliest you can tell if there is actually a baby. I think I'd even be happy with having a blood test done. No tests from my clinic. They give you a pee stick and when you say it had 2 stripes they will book you a 7 week scan and that is it. I feel a little disappointed! 
Cool with the crawling! Surely, the first steps will follow soon then! 

Sah: Yes, scan is booked, but need to wait 3 more weeks. It is after all early days. Technically, my OTD wasn't until tomorrow, but I had so many weird twitches that I tested early. Did the nurse say why you should take a break? Here in Sweden they say there is no benefit from having more than 1 cycle between failed treatments. Apart from my rather long summer break I also had back to back treatments. Time doesn't wait after all and eggs are not getting younger nor more plentiful. I imagine you have a similar sentiment....


----------



## mogg77

Oh thats not too bad- here in uk our first scan is 12 weeks! So i had private one at 7.4, and one at 11. Yes walking is very soon i think
Sah i can imagine you just want to keep going- its a bit like an unfinished cycle i expect, to get so close and be hyped for your tww then have to freeze , i'd be the same x


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I start my dr on day 21 which falls on the 21st oct but dh is due to do his sample on the 24th she explained that I can't start until they look at it to see if it is good enough to use. This doesn't explain why I can't start if it isn't and he can do another one if it isn't. Oh well I am hoping that I can fit et in before Christmas.


----------



## Kieke

Water-lily - so happy to read your news! You must be so excited and anxious at the same time. My clinic also scanned at 7 weeks and at 10 weeks. Bizarrely I have never done a poas test at home during both my cycles.
Will be rooting for your updates x

Sah - I can imagine you want to cycle as soon as, hope you get the go ahead!

Mogg - aww can't believe he's crawling all ready! 

Oscar - hope all is well for you! 

All good over here, I'm more in love each day, all the tears and heartache has been worth the wait and I feel fortunate every single day. Wishing everyone all the best whilst waiting for treatment xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Sah: So when do you think you'd have your transfer if all goes well? I don't know anything about doing a transfer that isn't within a regular stimming cycle as I never had anything to freeze. I would have thought they just put it back in a natural cycle since it seems the easiest. Like pop it in when it would naturally make an appearance. So why do they need to DR first? Is this then also followed by stimming again? 

Kieke: No POAS  Did your clinic just call you in on test day to check? Things are really different from country to country... Ok, a first  scan at 7 weeks is pretty normal then. On the other hand, I see so many signatures where people had scans in week 5 as well... 

Needless to say I'm already worrying about a million things and can't really accept is as yet. Maybe if I see a scan I feel more like this is real. In the meantime, I'll worry about things like exercise and dying my hair. I have always exercised quite hard 2-3 times a week with heavy weights and high cardio. My clinic says I should just crack on as normal, but my environment thinks that lifting the office bag with laptop is already too much. I guess I should go with the clinic as they ought to know best, but it doesn't lower my anxiety about doing things wrong. I really like my circuit classes, but will I know if it do too much?
Or dying my hair. I have dyed my hair since I was 15. Now I have a LOT of grey hair as well and not dying isn't an option. I use natural dyes mostly based on henna and some essential oils...It ought to be ok, but then I worry...but I don't want to grow out my grey hair now either. I'm too young! Argh.... Well, off to a good start. Only 35 weeks left with worrying about every tiny thing in my life...  What was it like for you ladies who have successfully produced babies with the right numbers of arms and legs?


----------



## mogg77

Waterlily i worried endlessly till about the 20w scan- then I started to just enjoy it, with only the odd worry. As for your hair, there is no reason at all to not henna! I henna mine too, perfectly safe.


----------



## angelica_wales

Water Lily 

I've been going grey since I was 19. I'm 100% now and had my roots done every 5 weeks during my pregnancy - no way I would go without.  Midwife said that some people wait until 12 weeks but there's no issue having it done earlier. My girls are fine  

x


----------



## water-lily78

Right, in that case I know what I'll do this weekend! 

Sah: Have you started dr today?


----------



## Kieke

Water-lily - I waited till 12 weeks to have my highlights done but I'm sure it's fine. I would take it very easy with the exercise though! I know you like your work outs but no heavily lifting at the moment at all.


----------



## Kieke

And regards the POAS - before I knew we had fertility issues I've wasted lots of money on poas and ovulation tests! Years and years... my clinic did a blood test and I never tested early. Never crossed my mind to keep testing once I was pregnant.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I've been part of other FF chats including the ARGC cycle thread but ever since our first cycle there was unsuccessful I've felt a void as i didn't have the daily posts and chats here on FF.
Our story in a nutshell (although you can see it in my signature) TTC for over 3 years, unexplained, GP finally referred to NHS last October but we found out that wait was 6 months so decided to go private thinking that would be quicker. Fast forward 10 months, countless immune tests and drugs and we had a failed natural (well low dose) cycle at ARGC in August. In the meantime we found out that by that point we were on the top of the NHS list we just had to reapply for funding as it had expired in March.
That's done and dusted, had consultation with them on Tuesday and naive me thought that we would be able to start on my next period which is due Monday / Tuesday.
NHS had different idea in mind. They will have to repeat all the tests, order the drugs which obviously couldn't be done before next AF. Then they told us that we wouldn't be able to start with following AF either because EC then would fall on christmas day and they are closed. They will do long protocol, starting downreg on day 1 of period (that's new to me, i always thought downreg started after ovulation). They only do EC on Monday and Thursday so they have to adjust the whole cycle to that. So as things stand today, i will start downregging sometime on 20th December (if all goes well), then EC around 11th January. 
We were so demoralised after the consultation as we had hoped that we would be able to squeeze another go in this year. I know it's only an extra 2 months or so but months are flying by and i'm not getting any younger 

Anyway, thanks for listening and i hope to make some more new virtual friends on here


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- no I can't dr until after dh does his sperm sample on Monday as they want to have a look and see if it is good enough to freeze 1st.  I know what you mean about why don't they put the egg back according to my natural cycle I am not sure why they don't but I guess they want my lining to be the best measurement it can be for implantation to happen.Fingers crossed I can dr next cycle. I wouldn't exercise at the minute ( well just do light exercise) you need to look after yourself. 

Pritamin- welcome you might be doing your cycle at the same time as me  . Strange that they only do ec on certain days. There are different proticols where you start on various days.

Kieke - is your oh better with his back now sorry if you said I may of missed it. 

I hope everyone else is good and have a nice weekend planned


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies! 

kieke: I shall see if I can restrain myself a bit. I find it confusing that everyone says something different. The clinic says it is most important to live life as normal for best chances and if that entails weight lifting then that is exactly what one should do. But no marathon training or increase of intensity. 

Sah: Ah, right...Ok, then we cross our fingers for the next cycle!  I think I will reduce my weights a bit and just don't push so hard. it might be in my head but I feel somehow more out off breath these days. Can't imagine that 5 weeks pregnant should have already an effect on the system like that. I mean it has barely started....but what do I know about being pregnant...?

Pritamin: Welcome! Sorry to hear you still need to wait a little longer for your next cycle! Our clinic has no fertility treatment in July (Sweden is pretty much collectively on holiday that month) and also a break over Xmas and New Year where no appointments are possible, so yes, this really can throw a spanner in one's nice ideas for planning.  
As for DR: I have done two long cycles now. With one I started on CD1 and with the other on CD21 and the choice was only based on what would work best in terms of timing in the end. Our clinic makes no difference between the two. The length of DR was also the same which was 16 days for me.


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies!

Quick update: I did test a few more days out of nervousness, every other and then at 6 weeks or so things weren't changing so it all was becoming a bit pointless. Had my scan at 7.3 weeks today and all looks good apparently. I find that surreal. I didn't really allow myself to think of myself as pregnant until today, but I guess now I ought to.... 

How are things going otherwise?

Sah: Any developments on your cycle?


----------



## kaninchen32

Hello ladies, sorry have been AWOL, just popping in - waterlily a big congrats, yay!! So exciting, must be wonderful having that scan and knowing all is well.

Sah - fingers crossed you can get going next cycle.

Welcome Pritamin - hope you get to cycle again soon, the waiting around is awful :-(

Kieke - pleased to hear all is good and you are loving being a Mummy 

Mogg - it won't be long till Malarchy is walking, how cute!

Oscar - how are things?

Afm have been very busy juggling our third and final funded cycle and work, I told my head and she was very supportive. In the end paid £800 (ouch!) to have a private hysteroscopy,  they found a small polp but nothing to prevent pregnancy. Anyhow, so far this has been our best cycle yet - got 12 eggs, 9 mature, 7 fertilised with icsi and just had 2 blastocysts transferred this afternoon, so much much better than last cycle and am truly hoping it is a good sign of things to come. Now to not drive myself crazy during the dreaded 2ww!!

Waves to all


----------



## Kieke

Water-lily I'm so pleased that all is going well for you! It took me a while to actually believe it as well. Just enjoy and relax xx

Kaninchen how exciting! Hope you find some distraction and the wait isn't too bad. Sounds like you had a good cycle so far. Will be thinking of you! xx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in here for a while. I hope you are all ok 

Water-lily - huge congratulations  I'm so pleased that things are going really well for you. I can understand you not wanting to think of yourself as pregnant, as it must be very surreal. I hope you can enjoy being pregnant now and that things go really smoothly from now on 

Kaninchen - it sounds like you have had a great cycle so far  good luck in the 2ww, I hope it doesn't drive you too crazy  good news that your head was supportive too, having told my manager too, I find the support really does help. Keep us updated!

Sah - I hope you are able to get started on your next cycle and that DH's sperm sample was ok. Have you had anymore updates on when you will start?

Kieke - glad you are enjoying being a mummy  it's lovely to hear that all the heartache is worth it! 

Pritamin - welcome! Sorry you have had delays with starting your cycle. It sounds like you might be cycling at a similar time to me  I start downregging at the end of this month, but EC will be week commencing 2nd January. 

Hello to Mogg, Oscar, Bina K, Rosie, Teenagekicks, Bubble and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - it looks like we will finally be starting our cycle this month, with downregging starting on day 21. For once af did what I wanted and arrived on time, as if it had been early as has happened in the past, I would not have been able to start until my next af due to Christmas closure. I phoned the clinic yesterday to let them know it was day 1 and I am now waiting for the nurse to call. My manager at work is now aware of the IVF and has been very supportive, so I'm glad that I have told her. When we did our first cycle (different manager), it was very stressful having time off for appointments and I had to use my holiday for most of it. I hope everyone is well. Take care everyone xx


----------



## water-lily78

Thanks, ladies! I remain skeptical for the time being. I think I may relax a bit after 12 weeks.  The trip has been too hard so far. I don't really want to get up my hopes too much. But I have never come this far, so this is good! 

kaninchen-Congrats on being PUPO! Sounds really like this cycle was a huge improvement!  

MrsRL-Great that you will fit in the cycle more or less before Xmas! Nice if the body plays ball sometimes!


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I bet it was lovely to have your scan and great that everything is fine. 

Kaninchen- that is great that this cycle they have found a cycle that has worked better I will have my fingers crossed for you 

Mrsr- exciting that it is not long till you can go again 

Dh ran his sample up to the clinic it is an hour drive from us so will call tomorrow and see if it is ok. If it is all alright I will arrange a nurses appointment and discuss when we can organise our next cycle we are away in Dec which will fall around et so may have to wait until my Dec cycle and dr at Christmas ( if that is ok with them) 

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## MrsRL

Water-lily - how is it going? Keeping everything crossed that things progress well for you. When is your 12 week scan? 

Kaninchen - any news? When is your otd?

Sah - any news on the sample? I hope you can arrange dates to start cycling soon. It sounds like good timing if you are away in December and can then be relaxed ready to start the cycle  

Hello to everyone else! 

AFM - I had a call from the clinic yesterday to book in for my scratch and give me dates etc. Typically they want me to have the scratch on the same day I have an event in the evening at work, so I hope I feel OK after to stay late. I will have to tell my manager it could be an issue. I should hear from the drug company this week to arrange delivery of all the meds and then should receive my cycle plan in the post as well. It's now sinking in that it's happening!! I had a bit of a downer at the weekend about everything, for no reason in particular, but just felt fed up! I'm feeling a bit better now and trying to stay positive. xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrsr- annoying how things pan out everything happens at once I felt ok after my scratch the only thing was I had an upset tummy from the antibodies I hope your boss will be ok with that date is it an event with work maybe your boss will let you get out of it. I know what you mean about having a down day or two but sure once you get started you will feel better

Waterlily- I hope you are getting on well

Kaninchen- I hope you are ok in your tww

Dh did his sample and they got 4 viles so all good they asked when he will be back to do some more but need to call as got the invoice and need to check if he does do another sample will we pay more. I called the clinic fingers crossed I will be dr over Christmas if all fits in ok with their opening times


----------



## water-lily78

Kaninchen- How are things going with the 2ww? Are you an early tester or will you wait out the OTD? When is that?  

Sah- Great that the sample was ok! Do you need to come to the clinic during DR? For me it was always just collecting meds from the pharmacy and then I'd take the stuff for at least 16 days until I'd go in for a blood test and would get a subsequent call from the clinic if I could start with stims or not. And of course it would have been always ok to DR a couple of more days, if the clinic wasn't open on day 16 for bloods. 

MrsRL- I never had a scratch and I wonder how much it affects people. Not fun to be at an event with a sore tummy in any case! Is your presence essential? I also had many down days where I just felt that it was all so pointless as I was never going to produce a good egg.... The increasing numbers of negative cycles did not help! 

AFM- Well, I have another week until my next scan at 9 weeks and 4 days. Of course I wonder if it will still be alive. I don't dare to hope it!  Yesterday I noticed my (.)(.) hurting less, same today... Miscarriage at hand? I talked to a colleague today who also got pregnant with IVF and she said that she only allowed herself to get pregnant stepwise. Her feelings about the pregnancy being real didn't start until week 12-14 and I think I'm the same. Apparently one can do a blood test for risks of chromosomal abnormalities already from week 9, so the same day I get my next U/S I will also give a million blood samples to test for a different things. I've been eating a lot recently as I'm hungry all the time, unless I feel nauseous and then I eat because I feel better with food in the stomach... I'll be the size of an elefant come week 12!!!!


----------



## kaninchen32

Hi ladies, sadly it wasn't 3rd time lucky for us once again bled well before otd - 7dp5dt, we had felt so positive with aving the 2 embies put back. Anyhow got my period Monday while I was at school, was so upset :-( To make it worse logged onto ** today and my mil has changed her profile picture to her new grandson born today to my husband's younger brother - the 5th child for his wife all to different father's, life is so unfair. I am honestly feeling so angry and bitter right now :-( :-( :-(

Anyhow - plan b is to look into cycling at Serum, will save up for one round then will have to draw a line in the sand. The thought of never being a Mummy kills me!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## MrsRL

Kaninchen - so sorry to see that it wasn't 3rd time lucky for you,   I was really hoping it would be. Sorry to hear about your MIL on social media too  I really hate social media at times. I hope you manage to get some answers and a new plan in place possibly with Serum. I have heard such good things about them, so keeping everything crossed for you lovely. Take care of yourself x  

Sah - that's great news that they got 4 vials, did you find out about paying more? Keeping my fingers crossed you will be able to DR over Christmas, when will transfer be if you can? I have had the scratch before but it was over a year and a half ago so can't really remember it! I remember the actual scratch itself not being pleasant, but I can't remember what I was like after! I spoke to my manager and she is happy for me not to do the event and will get someone else to cover, so that's a relief 

Water-lily - I can understand you being like that totally and allowing yourself to think about the pregnancy, I think I would be the same. I really hope it's good news at your next scan though, will be thinking of you  keep us updated! My manager doesn't think my presence is essential and they can cope without me, so that's a relief! It's hard not to have down days at times, but I'm trying to stay positive at the moment.

AFM - my meds are being delivered tomorrow morning, so I'm sure it will all seem real then!! So far, my current clinic seem more organised than my old one so hopefully that will help. During my first cycle, I had a couple of melt downs when the clinic weren't getting back to me, so hope to avoid that at least! Take care ladies xx


----------



## Kieke

Kanninchen - I'm so sorry to read it was a negative for you. My heart goes out to you. I hope you get the funds together for another cycle and don't give up hope! In the meantime try to enjoy life and be kind to yourself.

Ladies I'm not keen on the new layout of this forum, my bookmarks are also gone so it's a pain to look back at things! 

Waterlily - hope all is still going well! We did a private harmony test early one (chromosome check). With hindsight I would not have wasted my money because whatever the outcome would have been it would not have made any difference...

Sah (I can't look back but I think it's you) - good luck with the scratch! I had it twice and although painful during the scratch no after pain or bleeding at all. 

All going well here, little one is 15 weeks today


----------



## Kieke

I knew I got it mixed up;
Mrsl - good luck with the scratch! 
Sah - excellent news on the sperm front!


----------



## angelica_wales

Ladies 

If you don't like the new layout or prefer the old one,  if you scroll to the bottom of the mobile site,  there's a button along the lines of "full site".  This will revert you back to the original theme and layout. 

xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrsr- when is your scratch? If you had it hope it went well are you dr on day 21 or have you started already? I called the clinic and Dh can go back and do another sample until the embryologist is happy there is enough. I think I will roughly be doing et at the beginning to middle of Jan.

Kaninchen- I am sorry to see that it didn't work out for you. I hope you can have a follow up soon 

Waterlily- I hope you are ok. I call the clinic on day 1 and they tell me when I start dr and then I go to see them a few weeks later I think not sure what it involves this time as it is frozen so no stims 

Kieke- I hope you are good are you going to the Netherlands for Christmas or are you family coming over to see baby?


----------



## water-lily78

kaninchen- sorry to hear that this time didn't work out for you!   I understand your feelings on how unfair it all is. The ex of my partner also got pregnant twice 2 years ago and the first one she got rid off, just to fall accidentally pregnant again 6 months later.   Good for you that you are looking on toward plan B! If it is any consolation my first 3 attempts didn't give a faintest BFP either...Since I am pregnant now after 5 runs, I would say that more cycles certainly increase the chances, if you can just save up the pennies somehow!  

MrsRL-Yay for the drugs arriving! Good thing you have a good feeling about the new clinic. I think that can make a big difference in treatment! When will you be starting again? Good luck with the scratch!

Kieke-Already 15 weeks! Wow...time flies really. Good thing we don't have to pay for the abnormality blood test here. If it comes up high risk, I think my partner would like to get rid of it actually. Not sure how I'd feel about it. I guess I will cross that bridge when it comes... 

Sah- well, it sounds like it is all lined up for you now! 

Afm-I had another scan today at 9w4d and all seems well. I was kind of expecting to be told it was dead since my symptoms have gotten lighter. You ladies, who are still waiting for your turn to get to my position may think me a silly cow, but I can't really connect to that little wriggly thingy and believe that it could actually be in my body. I don't have an attachment to it really. I wonder if this is the effect of a long IVF journey...Maybe I don't want to think it is true coz I'm still worried it will go down the drain any minute now. But yes, apparently, things are going well!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Kieke - wow, can't believe that your LO is 15 weeks already!  Glad all is well x

Sah - how are things with you? My scratch was today, will update below 

Water-Lily - congratulations on your scan  I definitely don't think you're a silly cow!! It is perfectly understandable that you're feeling that way! I think a lot of women that go through IVF go through the same thing and it's almost a self-preservation thing. It's sad really that we can't be carefree about it all, that is kind of taken away because of the IVF and the things we have been through to get there. I hope things continue to go well for you and you have a healthy pregnancy  I had my scratch today and start DR at the weekend. 

Hello to anyone else reading  

AFM - I had my endo scratch today, which I was actually quite nervous about as I didn't enjoy the experience at my last clinic. It was much better today and although it was not nice at the time, the staff were very kind and talked me through everything. It was also quite quick. They kept checking up on me, so that was good. I had some stomach cramps and didn't feel right after, but I'm starting to feel better now. I feel relieved now that it is over anyway. The nurse did say it could bring on af early, but probably not before DR, as I start DR on Saturday. This did happen last time, but my clinic at the time moaned at me for my af being a week early, when it was actually 2 days early   I definitely made the right choice to move clinics anyway! It's all starting to feel real now and will do more so on Saturday with my first jab   Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrsr- glad that your scratch went well. How is dr going?

Waterlily- I hope you are getting on well. I understand how you feel you have been through a lot with ivf

My af has turned up and called the clinic to ask if I can start this cycle they said that is fine and she will post out my schedule as she is on her own i may not get this until the end of next week.


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - that is great news that you can start this cycle, let us know when you get your schedule. How exciting that you will be starting soon  DR is going ok, I have done my 7th injection today, well DH has!! I've had some symptoms, I've been very forgetful, some hot flushes and tiredness. I started feeling like I was getting a headache the other day but I took tablets and drank more water so it seemed to stop it. Keep us updated anyway. 

How is everyone else? It's very quiet in here at the moment, so hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Girls, i've not been here for a while..
i've had my endo scratch on Friday and i was surprised how quick it was. it took about 5 seconds if that. I thought she was still putting up the catheter when she said it was all done and I barely felt a thing so i'm pleased how easy it was.
Doctor also seemed surprised how easy it went so let's hope she did it correctly 
I'm now waiting for AF (in about a week's time) and healthcare at home to give me a call and deliver my DR drugs and then I'll be on my way. Exciting!!
How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- good that your scratch went well and was over quickly and not uncomfortable not long for you till you can start again

Mrs r- how are you getting on with your cycle?

Waterlily- how are you? 

I felt sad the other day after someone I know had a baby and called it a name that me and Dh would of chosen if we had a baby  but as he said it would  be a nice problem to have after we have had so many bfn. I start my  dr on the 19th so not long now


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies, sorry to have been away for a bit!

MrsRL: I'm glad the scratch went well without too much pain or other issues. What do they actually do at the scratch? Taking a sharpish object and just pulling it across the wall of the uterine? I'm glad you are feeling better at your new clinic. This really can make a difference I believe! How did you get your DH to do the injections? My DP refused and since I wanted him to take more part in the whole thing, I made a point of taking the packages to the sofa and made him at least watch me.  

Pritamin: Glad to hear that you, too, had a uneventful scratch! 

Sah: Sorry to hear that you felt sad the other day. I think this journey has a number of smaller and larger grieving occasions. Best to focus on this new cycle that your are about to start if you can. Mind, I had a hard time with that myself though, as you know, so can't really preach.    

Afm: Tomorrow, I have another scan at 12weeks+4 to check for abnormalities. The blood test to got with it was done a few weeks ago, so tomorrow they will discuss the combined result. I will consider this to be another milestone for us, if it turns out to be low risk and the baby still alive, something I will not take for granted until I see it. Getting pregnant one step at a time is still how I roll.... A luxury problem for all of you who are still cycling, but I put on quite a bit of weight due to non-stop hunger. I'm afraid the protruding belly cannot be blamed on the pregnancy as yet and I have a hard time hiding things with my normal clothes as I used to go for quite tight fitting stuff. I certainly haven't told work yet (although I had a near-confrontation when I was standing at the non-alcohol corner at a work party with all the pregnant ladies) and I don't want people to start talking. I definitely look like I have had too many puddings and it isn't even wrong.


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

Quick update: Had a day's delay for the scan due to midwifes calling in sick...flu season after all! so, all good apparently with low risk. True to myself I was rather near tears than happiness when I saw mini-me moving around in there. Was of course convinced I had managed to kill it somehow since the last scan. I wonder if there are studies out there that show that kids are somehow messed up, if they had mothers who were kinda in denial during pregnancy.


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I was wondering how your scan went and am glad all is well and now you can chill 😎

I start my dr on Monday   mixed feelings trying to be positive that my one frozen embryo will be a fighter.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies 

Pritamin - good news your endo scratch went well and you didn't really feel anything, that's great  how exciting that you will be starting DR soon! I'm DR at the moment. Good luck with it all 

Sah - not long until you can get started down, I hope DR goes ok for you. Are you doing injections? Sorry that someone else called their baby a name you like, as your DH said it would be a great problem to have  I really hope that your embie is a fighter! I'm getting on ok, still DR at the moment. I will update below.

Water-lily - lovely to hear from you and how you're getting on. I'm so happy for you that your scan went well and you're low risk. I hope you can relax a bit more about your pregnancy now, although I'm sure it is still difficult to do. I doubt the kids are messed up, it just shows how wanted they are  The scratch involves inserting a thin catheter into the uterus and scratching around the uterine lining. It's done the cycle before and the theory is that the lining repairs and it improves the lining, I'm not sure if it does or not but worth a try I guess. I just said to DH he was doing them and he agreed lol. He didn't have much choice  

Hello to anyone else that is reading!

AFM - I'm still DR at the moment and go in for my scan on Tuesday to check my lining. I had my withdrawal bleed on 8th December and tmi but it's still going on in the form of spotting now. Does anyone know if this is normal? I will obviously let them know when I go in next week, but they did say it could be longer. After getting fed up with waiting for af I now want rid of it as fed up with having it lol. I hope you are all doing ok, I'm really ready for a break from work now as so tired, so looking forward to finishing for Christmas next week. Take care ladies xx


----------



## water-lily78

Hello there,

Sah- So today is the first day for DR, right? I hope you had a smooth start with that!  Are you spraying? Thanks for thinking of me, yes, I guess it is time to start embracing the whole thing. Not fully there yet, but I told my mum and my sis now. So another step forward.

MrsRL- I was also told that bleeding during DR could be well extended with a longer period of spotting. My two DR cycles had none of that sort, but am a light bleeder anyway, so no personal experience. I hope your scan tomorrow will go well. I never had a scan during DR to check for lining. They always looked a few days after starting stims though. Have you had any indication before that your lining wasn't great as it was? Or is this more of a precaution, doing the scratch? Although I had a few BFN they never even remotely suggested that it could be a lining issue, but were dead-set on embryo-quality. 
Thanks for your thoughts on my scan. Yes, I relax a bit more and can buy into it a bit more. Even told my mum and sis and have started thinking about a replacement for me at work for when I'm on parental leave.    

Afm- yes, so I took the next step and told my mum and my sis that I'm pregnant. We were skyping and my mum got all red in the face stammering that of course she never really dared to hope for a grandchild and didn't want to put pressure on me, but she was happy that this would really happen now. My sis never really wanted kids and now that she has no uterus any longer due to a growth, my mum's only hope was on me....the ageing globetrotter.  Well, no more trotting for me for a good long while now I guess.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Water-Lily - I'm glad to hear you feel able to relax a bit more. It sounds like your Mum is very happy for you and it must be lovely to have been able to tell your Mum and sister  I hope your pregnancy continues to go really well and stress free  The DR scan is routine at my clinic, they check to make sure that the lining is thin and ovaries quiet following DR. I think they are also checking for cysts etc, which the drugs can cause in rare circumstances. Everything went well yesterday anyway and I have officially DR, so I have taken a lower dose today and start on stims tomorrow.

Sah - how is DR going so far? I hope all is ok and you have not had many side effects.

Hello to everyone else, I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- that must of been lovely to tell your mum that you are pregnant and nice of her not to put pressure on you. Do you have any symptoms yet? 

Mrsr- that is good that you have moved on to stims now but you are glad the ball is rolling

Dr are ok am on my 4th day had a bit of spotting for a little while today stopped now I Am getting a headache now and again but not a bad one. I had a big argument with my mil long story but whatever you do for her is never good enough and she has a bad opinion of everyone   Meant to be going over to her for Christmas. As we are in our treatment and as my accupuncture bloke said it is really important that I need to keep calm so just going over to her to try and resolve it. Grr why does she always have to play up when I am in my treatment she can be so selfish.


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies,

I hope you all had a good Christmas! All set for the new year? 

MrsRL-How is the stimming going? Have you had more scans yet to see how things are going? Or do you have a date yet for egg retrieval? Yes, I'm still relaxing more inte the whole thing and am picturing actually having a tiny human at the end of June. Feels very bizarre though!  

Sah- Glad to hear that DR is going pretty well so far. Will you have a scan soon to see how things are going? Sorry to hear about your challenging MIL. Does she know that you're in treatment right now? I hope you got the dispute resolved for a relaxed Xmas! I know it probably won't help really, but in my last cycle I was stressed, trained a lot, went on a nyckelharpa course in Germany a couple of days after transfer and was stressed out of my mind for a week while sleeping badly and all...and it still worked. Made me wonder if all this taking things slow and avoiding all stress makes a difference after all. So I hope you manage to get not too worried about stress popping up in your life. It is hard to control other people's tempers, unfortunately.   
My symptoms? Well, I have had mild cramps since the beginning and they are still there. I have had mild morning sickness since week 6 maybe, at is worst around week 7-9, but I still have days I don't feel too amazing even though it'll be 15 weeks on Friday. It hasn't stopped for me quite clearly, but it is manageable. I have gone up in weight too much due to frequent eating. I'm so hungry when not feeling sick. I have exercised with cardio and weight lifting since the beginning, but making a stronger effort now to keep the pounds at bay. Tummy is sticking out, but I look just fat, and I think it is mostly that.   If one is meant to feel proud and sexy while being pregnant, I'm definitely not there yet. 


Afm- We told DP's kids the other day. Was half expecting tantrums, but they seem mostly not to care. The youngest one does come now and then and gives me an extra hug for the tummy. I assume their mother is pleased that she doesn't get the kids back after new year in a state of total distraught. When she was pregnant with her latest kid, the youngest one really had a lot of issues, but that was 2 years ago now. I think I will more widely announce at work once I'm back. Will be in week 17 then and I find it hard to hide the big tummy, even though it doesn't look like a baby bump yet. Just makes me feel awkward thinking people just see me as fat....


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I went over to my mil and spoke to her she was still annoyed with me but I said shall we draw a line under this so we can have a nice Christmas as we were due to go to her and was upsetting Dh. She said yes she was still argumentative on Christmas Day (not just with me). I just ignored her and made it through. She knows about our treatment but doesn't seem interested. I have my scan next Thursday which seems like a long time coming. The meds are making me   one minute and ok the next. 

I hope telling your work goes well. I hope you had a nice Christmas. 

Mrs R- I hope you are getting on well with the stims

I hope everyone else had a nice Christmas


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Lovely ladies  I hope you all had a good Christmas.

Water-lily - wow 15 weeks already  so glad all is going well with you and that DP's kids took it well too. I hope it goes well announcing to work  I will update where I am below  I hope things continue to go really well for you. When is your next scan? Will it be 20 weeks or are you planning one before?

Sah - I'm glad to hear you made things up with MIL, even though she was still argumentative. I hope things continue to go well with her. At least you made it through the day  I know what you mean with the meds, but on DR I was crying one minute and angry the next lol. I was also very very forgetful, so glad to have my memory back now! Did af arrive as you expected? I hope your scan goes well on Thursday 

Hello to anyone else that is ready. I hope you are all OK.

AFM - I'm on day 9 of stimms today and had my second scan today. All is well and EC is planned for Tuesday. I have to take my injections as normal tonight and tomorrow then my last day of buserelin is Sunday morning, with the trigger shot at 8pm on Sunday night. Monday is my drug free day and then I have to be at the clinic for 8am Tuesday ready for EC at 9am. I am quite nervous now for EC and waiting for fertilisation etc. Last time I was awake during EC, so not sure if I will be this time, hopefully not! It's looking like I have 16 follicles at the moment, but a couple more that may or may not grow. I am egg sharing so hope to have a good number of mature eggs. I'm going to encourage them with a hot water bottle this evening and the next few evenings. Has anyone got much planned for New Year's? We're just having a quiet one tomorrow and staying in. Here's to a great 2017. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- I hope tomorrow goes well for you . Don't worry you will be fine I find different hospitals do ec differently I had gas and air at the last ec which was lovely. 

My af was a few days late and a lot more heavier and painful than normal. 

I hope everyone had a good New Years


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from me and will do personals later. 19 eggs were collected so 10 eggs for me as egg sharing. Not sure how many mature until tomorrow. Quite shocked by amount though. Feeling a bit tender and out of it as was fully sedated this time. On my way home now xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- wow well done I bet you are feeling uncomfortable after that massive collection. I hope your call goes well tomorrow


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - thank you, I will update below on the call. I was feeling very uncomfortable and in pain yesterday so rested and do feel a bit better today. How are things going with you? Is your scan tomorrow? I hope all goes well  Keep us updated.

Water-lily - how is it going with you? Hope all is well.

Hello to anyone else reading 

AFM I have had the call this morning and out of 10 eggs, they were able to inject 9 and 7 have fertilised normally. Pretty happy with that as last time we had 12 eggs and 8 fertilised normally so only 1 less with less eggs. Have to see if all of our vitamins have made a difference. We will get a call again on Friday to discuss 3 day or 5 day transfer. I'm leaning towards 3 day transfer, only because last time we only had 2 remaining on day 3 so a big drop off and worried we wouldn't get to day 5 due to male factor, but we'll see! I also don't do things easily as I did my first pessary this morning (cyclogest) and have a rash all over my chest and belly button so they had to get the doctor to call me back.   I've basically got to see how it goes particularly after the next pessary this evening and if symptoms worsen, I have to call and change to something else. He told me to take an antihistamine to calm the symptoms down and see what happens. He doesn't think it will be detrimental to any pregnancy either way. I remember having a rash last time, but don't think I said or the clinic at the time didn't worry. I thought I would definitely say so that it's on record anyway. There's always something!! I hope everyone else is well. Take care ladies xx


----------



## KayC1977

Hello, can I please join? 

I have been ttc for about 20 months now and went through my first IVF in Nov/Dec which ended in an early chemical pregnancy. I found the cycle buddies thread so helpful but now feel like I'm in limbo! We are very lucky to have 2 cycles funded by the NHS so planning to start the next one after my period starts in March. 

Just feel like I have no support from anywhere else - people mean well but they just say the wrong things or don't bother saying anything!

Looks like there are some success stories on this thread too so I look forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Kay, welcome to the thread  Sorry to hear about your failed cycle and that you now find yourself in limbo. I found myself in the same position for a number of months, but now in the middle of my second ICSI cycle. The ladies on this thread are all lovely, so you will be very welcome here  Good news that you have another NHS cycle and wishing you all the best for March  x


----------



## KayC1977

Thanks so much MrsRL  Good luck with this ICSI cycle! xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Girls, haven't been on here for a while again.

Sah, i'm glad you made it up with MIL, you don't need that when you are cycling.

MrsRL - oh wow, congrats on the number of eggs, there must be a winner in there 
Keep us updated on the progress.

AFM - i'm on day 10 of stims (after 8 days of DR from day 1 of my period) and according to latest scan I have 7 follicles growing, all similar size apart from a couple of smaller ones. Doctor increased my Gonal F to 375 to get that other to catch up. I'm going for scan and bloods tomorrow and it's looking like i'll have EC on Monday. Exciting! I'm very pleased with the number of follicles considering my AMH and FSH but I don't want to get too hung up on numbers as who knows how many will carry a mature egg and how many will fertilise and grow normally. But so far, so good 

Kay welcome to the thread.

hi to everyone else


----------



## Sah78

Kay- welcome to the thread I find it helpful on here it helps to speak to others and you don't feel alone. Not many people know about our situation and I think unless you have been through it you don't understand. 

Pritamin- welcome back and I hope your scan goes well tomorrow

Mrsr- did you have any more news about how your embryos are getting on? Thanks for remembering I had my scan today. 

ATM scan went well can move on to steroids and  progynova tomorrow apparently the side affect of the  progynova can make you feel sick  so hopefully it will be alright.


----------



## Pritamin

Sah, I hope you won't have any side effects.

I had my scan today and the doc made the decision to delay ec because follies were borderline in size for a Monday transfer (they were about 17mm today) but apparently they all look very nice 
So transfer will be on Wednesday, hopefully they'll be Ok until then. Has anyone heard of follicles overmaturing?
I assume my dr wouldn't have suggested to wait until Wednesday if there was a chance of it happening?

Hi everyone


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - no worries with remembering  I'm glad the scan went well. I hope you don't get sick on the progynova! How are you finding it so far? What are the next steps? When do you go back again? I will update below 

Pritamin - good news with your follicles, it looks like things are going well for you. Although it's hard, I think it's best to trust the doctor's judgement as they should have a lot of experience of it all. Do they only do EC on certain days at your clinic? I'm sure it will be fine. Have you been given details of when to trigger? Will you remain on the full dose? You can normally tell if eggs have overmatured at EC I believe if you don't have any immature eggs but don't quote me on that, just what I heard. I'm sure your doctor is very experienced though so believe in their decision  Great news they all look nice, you must be pleased!

Hi to Kay and anyone else reading  

AFM - my update this morning was a shock and still can't believe it, also very anxious now. Basically all 7 embryos are doing well and because they're all good, they would not have been able to pick the best one today, as none of them stand out. I keep wondering if they have the right person, as so different to last time! So now the terrifying wait begins for Sunday and just hoping we have something to transfer then! We have to be there at 10am, all being well! I honestly don't feel like we can get to day 5, but hoping and praying we do.    I did say my worries, but the embryologist said if we had transfer today, it would be such a random choice as all looking good. I guess another 2 nights of broken sleep are ahead of me! I'm also feeling uncomfortable still as I'm quite bloated, which I think isn't helped by the lovely pessaries! I really don't enjoy them!! I hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I think you will be fine as mrsr said you have to go with what the consultant thinks is the best chance of success try not to worry but I can't talk I am a born worrier 

Mrs r- great news your cycle seems to be going well you are in a good position the hospital seems to be a good improvement from the previous one I hope et goes well tomorrow. Are the seven your embryos or are they part of the egg share? 

ATM- day two of the progynova and I feel uncomfortable like af is coming. I had a bit of spotting yesterday I hope that is ok seems to of stopped now   . I am not back to the clinic until the 16th for my next scan if all looks ok project defrost will be organised or I a may need another scan.

Has anyone got any plans for the weekend? I am going to the shops today and chill out tomorrow


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - like you I'm the biggest worrier ever, but can't listen to my own advice!! I have no experience of progynova as never had a FET, but I'm sure it's all normal  Hopefully the scan on the 16th goes well and you can the go ahead or at least a plan! The seven embryos are mine from the 10 we had, 9 eggs went to the recipient (well frozen as not matched yet). I hoping and praying that tomorrow we have something to transfer! No real plans, but my DH and my Dad are fitting a new bathroom sink today. I'm just chilling! Hope you enjoy shopping!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - hoping and praying for tomorrow. Does anyone have any experience of returning to work straight after transfer? Is it ok to? Does it make any difference to the outcome? Would like to have from anyone with experience of this, as I'm due back to work Monday after transfer (fingers crossed) tomorrow. It's an office job so not physical, but sometimes stressful! xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - try not to worry (ha ha), I think it's amazing that all 7 are still in the race and you can have a 5 day transfer.
They have better chance to succeed (5 day transfers) because by that point embryos would have self selected. So I think that's fantastic news. I'd be over the moon if I had enough embryos to wait until a 5day transfer.
I'm doing an NHS cycle and my clinic does transfers every day (Mon-Fri) but the reason I think she won't do it on Tuesday because she would want to scan me before trigger and for a Tuesday transfer that would have been a scan on Sunday which they obviously don't do. I'm still on the same dose (375 gonal f) but she said it's fine to only do 300 if I don't have enough left. So now I'm thinking to reduce it back to 300 to slow down the process. Am I mad?!?
Good luck for tomorrow's ET, fingers crossed!!!

Sah - sorry, can't help as I never had a FEt. I hope you did some nice shopping 
I have no plans, chilling in the house and maybe going for a walk tomorrow. Oh, and a full body massage I booked in for this afternoon


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Pritamin, the full body massage sounds amazing! I hope you enjoyed it and feel very relaxed now! I see, so your clinic want to scan you again before EC? I had my EC on a Tuesday this time, as they thought I was ready on the Friday before, so I triggered on the Sunday and didn't have a scan again. As you were borderline, they probably just want to check. Hopefully all 7 or at least some of the 7 are still in the race now, I'm so anxious because of what happened last time as we didn't have enough embryos back then. It has been different so far though so need to keep this in mind, and also the number of changes we have made. On day 3 last time we only had 2 left, so in a different position having 7 then. I would go with whatever the clinic has said to do with regards to the dose, if they have said to continue on the same dose, you don't want to change it, unless you don't have enough left  Which clinic are you at? Thanks for the good luck, will keep you updated! x


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r-  I have always gone back to work after ec just to get my mind off things but it is up to you if you don't have to go in and can relax. I hope tomorrow goes well

Pritamin- I hope you feel chilled after your massage I had a facial the other day and really helped me.

I had a nice time at the shops and brought things I needed instead of impulse buying so all good


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - thanks for the advice. It is only a 3 day week anyway as I had already booked Thursday and Friday off for DH's birthday so will hopefully be ok to go back tomorrow. Glad you enjoyed the shops and bought things you needed and didn't impulse buy 

Pritamin - how are things with you?

Water-lily - I hope you are well.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I had ET today so I'm officially PUPO. It didn't go as well as I had hoped after such a positive day 3 update. Basically the embryologist said they weren't where they would like for day 5. We had one blastocyst which was borderline quality and 2 more that were slightly behind, but not good enough for freezing. The other 4 had stopped growing. We made the decision to have the blastocyst and one of the others transferred so ended up having 2 in the end. It was a bit disappointing, as was hoping for better quality and at least 2 blastocysts, but maybe they are slow growing. They will continue to grow the other one overnight and then let me know about it either way in the morning, but they didn't seem confident about having any to freeze either way. Although saying all that, we are just relieved to get to ET, as I was worried we would have nothing! I was awake most of the night worrying and felt so anxious about it  I really thought they might call this morning and say not to come in!! We have made the decision already that if this cycle fails, we will not egg share again, as due to the big drop off we really do need as many eggs as possible. Although I don't regret doing it this time and hopefully helping someone. The actual transfer went fine, so it's just a waiting game now. Unfortunately I am back at work tomorrow, but hope to leave early as I have an appointment for acupuncture. I have some leave Thursday/Friday for DH's birthday though, so at least it's a short week. I'm thinking of taking back time owed on the test day, as I know it was difficult last time when a bfn and if it's good news, can do something nice. I'm not feeling overly confident, but will try to be positive and do everything I can so I have no regrets. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- hope you are getting on ok

Waterlily- how are things 

Katy- hope you are alright and had a good weekend 

Mrs r- don't feel disheartened you just don't know.. they may flourish now they are back where they should be. Will have my fingers crossed for you

ATM I called the clinic and explained the cramping the nurse said some ladies do have this but the worst that can happen is af turns up because the meds aren't right for me, but my frosty is safe where it is. So have to wait and see what happens


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies! Wow, much activity here lately! 

Welcome, Kay! Sounds like you found the right place here. I'm sorry for your failed cycle, but great that you have another cycle funded and lined up! I agree with the others: if you haven't been through this yourself, it can be hard to relate! I hope you can take consolation from that success stories do exist, even if it may take a few more tries than anyone would wish for.... 

Sah- I have never done FET, so can't advise on the drugs side, but I hope things are progressing as they ought to, so you get green lights for project frosty! I also hope the cramping goes down and AF won't show. Fingers crossed for the 16th in any case!  

MrsRL- I'm glad your transfer went well, even though you didn't have the numbers you were hoping for. I understand that you may not want to egg share again, if you need another cycle. My eggs were mostly pretty lame as well and I never had many to start with. Every single one counted therefore extra! But first focus on the 2 embies that you got on Sunday. I only ever had one decent looking embie by day 3 and a few lower quality. I never had anything go to freeze and to wait for day 5 transfer was never an option for me. So in my books, you have done well.  Now to wait and see!  I have always gone straight back to work after transfer actually and my doctors all said, that this isn't anything that would decrease chances. In contrast, one shouldn't rest too much actually, as that has shown to lower chances in a couple of studies. So to continue a normal life is apparently the way to go. 

Pritamin- Go you with your 7 follicles! I agree, your doctors know best when it comes to deciding dates for EC. I wondered as well if a day or 2 more or less really matter and my doctor said, especially when doing DR to start with, that a couple of days don't really make a difference. There isn't the one perfect day. I hope EC will go well tomorrow! 

AFM- Sorry for having been quiet! Last week my DP and I spent a few days in Helsinki and then attacked project "storage cleaning". The storage room has been a mess for ages with stuff just being piled up somewhere. Completely impossible to get into the room without tripping over stuff and impossible to find stuff. 3 days well spent incl an IKEA run to get another shelf. Went also back to work yesterday. The Easter break looks like a long way ahead...   On pregnancy related news I have been to see the midwife today for routine check so I got a chance to check if mini-me is still alive. It is.  I still don't really trust my body to support another life as it should, but all was well apparently and heart rate is good. Even my weight gain seems ok, though I do feel quite chubby. As yet I don't look pregnant, just fat, so colleagues haven't asked yet.


----------



## water-lily78

General question: would you or have you checked for gender when you had the chance to or do you think it ought to be a surprise?


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I hope tomorrow goes well

Mrs r- how are you?

Waterlily- you have done well organising your spare room and good news baby is doing well. 

If I ever got to that stage and got offered to find out  the sex I think we would prefer a surprise but I do understand why people want to find out what they are having so they can get organised with names, clothes and stuff.


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - congrats on being PUPO hopefully there is a winner in there 

I'm sorry girls, don't have time for other personals as i'm in such a hurry (haven't even read all the messages) but wanted to know your opinion on something.

My EC went well, they collected 7 eggs out of which 6 fertilised by this morning!!!! Even the dr and the embryologist thought that was an excellent result and he (embyrologist) suggested a 5 day transfer

however.... (and that's where i need your expert opinion  ) my doctor called me not long ago to say that my progesterone level before trigger was 6 which is considered high for that part of the cycle. And there is now a new theory that suggests that a progesterone level that is any higher than 3-4 before ovulation could indicate that the lining will be over mature which will negatively affect the embedding of the embryo, therefore she suggests we freeze them all and wait for a better cycle to transfer them.
she will still talk to the clinic (london women's clinic as that's what croydon university hospital uses for embryo lab and transfers) to see how they are doing on day 3 (saturday) and perhaps if we have a good number of embryos on day 5, they might consider to put a couple back that are not the best quality and freeze the rest and the best  . That way they wouldn't compromise the best quality embryos in a perhaps not so ideal environment but i would still have a chance. Have you girls heard of this before?
I'm thinking to go with whatever the doctor suggest but would be good to hear what you girls think.

will read the remaining of the messages later on today xxxx


----------



## Pritamin

I'm back with more time on my hand 

Sah, i hope the cramping has eased and AF hasn't showed. Can you remind me when you expect your FET?

waterlily - good thing that it's January so you can just tell people that you put on some weight over Christmas


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I think you are right you have to go with what the consultant thinks will give you the best chance so are you saying they may put some back for now? If freezing until your lining is in better shape for implantation I would go with that

  We had to freeze my egg last cycle as my Dh had trouble with his sample. 

i still feel really bloated and  my stomach is three times the size it was before I started this cycle but it is the meds for you. I told my accupuncture bloke and since he treated me I feel a bit better. I am hoping scan on Monday will be ok and transfer will be sometime next week.  

Mrs r- I hope you are getting on well in the tww


----------



## Pritamin

Sah - bloating is awful, I hope you feel better soon. How does the egg freezing work? Do they freeze it until when your ovulation would occur in a normal cycle then they thaw it and add it to the fresh semen sample?

Having read a bit about high progesterone we are tempted to freeze all and wait for a better cycle. I've read that "  days of progesterone.
The endometrium can age prematurely due to early rise of progesterone during the stimulation phase. Progesterone levels of over 3.5 ng/mL on the day of HCG trigger have been associated with a lower rate of pregnancy. Premature rise of progesterone can be caused by delaying the HCG trigger a bit too long, or by inadequate pituitary suppression (with either Lupron or Ganirelix, or Cetrotide)." and my trigger shot was a bit later. So it really makes perfect sense.

Anyway, this is all just talks and a rhetorical question until we find out how many made it to day 5 xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, thank you for asking after me and sorry I have been AWOL.

Sah - good news that the nurse advised about the cramping, I hope af stays away for you. Sorry to hear you're bloated as well, the lovely meds are great aren't they!! How exciting that you will soon be pupo  thanks for your kind words, I'm trying to be positive, but already going a bit crazy in 2ww! A lot of ladies find this the worst part, and I can see why! 

Water-lily - lovely to hear from you! Thanks for the advice and that's interesting to hear about going back to work being suggested. As our issue is male factor, I think we need all the eggs we can get, as that can be the reason for a big drop off. If we need to cycle again, we will keep all the eggs, as want to give it the best chance possible. I have been reading studies and particularly insights from professionals, such as Prof. Winston and he says that saying an embryo is good or bad quality, is like looking at a person and judging them as stupid or intelligent without actually knowing them. I found this interesting. I hope you enjoyed your time away in Helsinki and that it was therapeutic having a big sort out. So pleased to hear that your pregnancy is going well so far, good news that your colleagues haven't asked you yet  If I ever get lucky enough to get that far with checking for gender, I think we would find out but keep it a secret between us. We have had enough surprises in this journey and also people knowing about us doing IVF so it would be nice to have a secret between the 2 of us. 

Pritamin - So glad to hear that EC went well and what a great result! So pleased for you. Have you had anymore news? I have heard about high progesterone levels and I think I would do whatever the clinic suggests, as they have the experience and should know best. I hope that someone else can advise with experience of this, it might be worth asking the question forum wide? Wishing you all the best and hope you get lots of great quality embies 

Kay - how are things with you? 

Hello to everyone else! 

AFM - currently 5dp5dt and not much to report really. Most of my symptoms seem to be from the pessaries and I don't have loads. The 2ww seems to be dragging in one way but in another I'm happy staying in my bubble for a while longer! Last cycle I bled before otd, so only time will tell xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - you're getting there!! everything is crossed for you.
You're right about what you (and Dr Wilkinson  ) say about the quality of the embryo. That's exactly the reason why we consider to freeze all even if we are lucky enough to have quite a few left by Monday. Wouldn't want to risk to lose a potentially good embryo just because the poor thing isn't handsome.

Waves to everyone else. Happy Friday!!


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- How are things going? I hope you are feeling better now!   I agree, I think a surprise is nice, but I'm lazy and will prefer to pick just one name, instead of having to come up with one for each eventually.  

Pritamin- I'm glad the EC went well and I hope Monday will bring many fine embryos for you! That's interesting with the progesterone and the lining. My docs have never mentioned that. In Sweden they never check for progesterone level during the cycle for example, but they seem to move now from progesterone supplements after EC from day 1 to day 3 as starting too soon has been shown to affect the lining negatively. Not that I make a good sample size, but my first 3 attempts starting at day 1 were negative and no 4 and 5 with starting at day 3 gave a CP and a BFP. But then I also changed to long protocol, who who knows what factor made the bigger impact.... 

MrsRL- 5dp5dt already! I hope AF stays away this time!   Well, I'm keeping things crossed for you!   You are right, looking at a 3 day embryo isn't really saying all, but traditionally at 3 days, 8 cells looks like the embie is doing everything right at the right speed at least. Whenever I had an 8 cell embie at day 3, I got that back. The rest stayed in the dish and they never amounted to anything useful either. I think I had twice before an 8 cell embie transferred and they didn't yield an BFP either. This last time they transferred an 8 cell and a 9 cell embie. No way of knowing which one was the winner, but the rest of the lot with other cell numbers didn't make it to day 5 again. Lame sperm and the dregs of my egg reserve just isn't a great combo!   
Oh yes, sorting out the storage room was very therapeutic! What a relief!  Yes, I agree, it is nice to have some secrets. Some of my friends know about the IVF journey, but I didn't share this at work. People don't need to know everything.


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies!

Pritamin - any news from you? Have you had an update on your embryos? I hope it's good news tomorrow for you as well! Like water-lily, I don't think my clinic checked for progesterone during my cycle as far as I know! I'm in the UK though. 

Water-lily - am I right in thinking that you had af early too when your cycles were BFN? Sorry if I have you mixed up with someone else! Not many people know about our IVF journey actually, but both sets of parents do and I also told my manager this time, which was such a relief with getting time off for appointments etc and not have to lie or even not be allowed time off. My other colleagues don't know though and I wouldn't want them to. Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me, I'm struggling to believe this can work! How are you at the moment anyway? I hope you are beginning to enjoy your pregnancy more 

Sah - how are things going with you? Has af stayed away?

AFM - today is 7dp5dt, and I struggle to believe it can work but trying to stay positive. We had a couple of nights away for DH's birthday, which was a nice distraction and nice to get away from it all. We have a family meal today as a late celebration too, so hopefully that is a distraction as well. Symptoms wise there is not too much to report, and I'm trying not to symptom spot, which is impossible at times! I'm not sure if not many symptoms is a bad thing too! Time will tell I guess. Wishing you a lovely Sunday ladies xx


----------



## water-lily78

MrsRL- you are right, with my 3 BFN AF came way before OTD. At about 14 days after EC, which is in line with my normal cycle. As advised by the clinic I continued progesterone for another couple of days, but was allowed to test a couple of days early. Of course it doesn't really hurt to take progesterone a few days longer, but I always knew that it hadn't worked and wanted to move on. With the CP my period did not come on time, which made me test a couple of days before OTD. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for  When is OTD?
Yes, I'm slowly getting used to things. I just measured, for example, if our double bed can stay where it is, even if I want to put a little bed in the corner. Am definitely far from buying equipment, but starting to think about logistics.


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - i haven't had an update yestersay so I guess it will be tomorrow morning. My doctor said they would call me before the appointment which is at 11. Luckily clinic is 20 minutes from work so I can just pop out. Some pop out for lunch break some for the odd embryo transfer . Athough I think we made the decision to freeze all (if any). If the NHS cycle allows it that is. Not sure how funding works, we might have to put some back in the same cycle but I guess we'll find out tomorrow. I think Argc also checked my progesterone and oestradiol on day of trigger but they do bloods every day so I lost count of what they were checking 

It's so hard to not symptom spot even though we all know of people who had no symptoms whatsoever and were pregnant but you are doing great and not too long to go now. Your otd must be coming up this week. When is it?
Is it just a home test for you or do you need to go for bloods on otd? I only know the Argc way and they wanted you to go for blood test on otd.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely Sunday afternoon despite the crappy weather xxx


----------



## MrsRL

water-lily - did your clinic give you any advice as to why you started bleeding before otd, even though you were on the meds? Mine just said it happens sometimes   I know what you mean about wanting to move on, once you know it's over. I felt like that on my first cycle, as knew I was out from the amount of bleeding so seemed crazy to test! My otd is 19th January, but I'm thinking of testing from Tuesday, as that's 2 weeks from EC. Good news that you're starting to think about the practical things now and allowing yourself to do so  How far along are you now?

Pritamin - it's funny how different clinics do it differently, as mine call with a day 3 update whether you are having a day 3 or 5 transfer. Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow and hope it's great news    Your comment about popping out did make me chuckle!   I'm not sure how NHS funding works, although my last cycle was NHS funded, but we didn't get any frozen embryos. My otd is 19th January, so only a few days to go now. It's just a home test that the clinic have given me, but I have my own as well. 

Hello to everyone else!  

Afm after my earlier post I had a panic as I had some spotting this morning and think it's too late for implantation spotting being 7dp5dt?! I'm so scared af will rear her ugly head as she did early last cycle too as you know  I just want to get to otd at least! Funnily enough I've looked out for implantation bleeding the last few days and then when I get bleeding, I panic! It was tiny but enough to worry me! I haven't had anymore yet, touch wood, but still worrying. Any advice would be appreciated  xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I hope your call goes well tomorrow. With frozen some clinics do a natural cycle and put the frozen back but I have to do the dr to thin the lining the take tablets to thicken it up which is annoying as it really annoying as the meds messed up my cycle when I got a bfn for months. But you have to do these things. They can use a fresh sperm which is better but if Dh can't produce one ( last time he couldn't because there were workman right outside the door) then we can use his frozen ones

Mrs r-   That the spotting doesn't get heavier for you. 

I have my next scan tomorrow   It will be ok. Af pain is better (touch wood)


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - just a quick message to wish you the best of luck for your scan today.    Hope it goes brilliantly and you get a date for ET  xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, just a very quick update as i'm on training. Got call from clinic, out of 6 there are three good quality that are freezable, 2 grade C (not good quality) that are currently not freezable but they will monitor them until tomorrow to see what happens with them, and one which is just about to go to blastocyst, although a little bit slower than the others but there is a chance that it is just a slow grower and will catch up with the other three and they will be able to freeze it tomorrow. so i have 3 good quality and one possible good quality to freeze. I will discount the other two, i don't think they will make the cut but i'm very happy with this number 

MrsRL - any news on the spotting yet? i hope AF stays away and it was indeed implantation spotting, it could easily well be. Might be just a slow implanter. fingers crossed!!!

Sah - fingers crossed for your scan today, please keep us updated. xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin-Hehe, I, too, popped out for ET for lunch. Just a short bike ride away or 10min by bus.  Yay for your embryo numbers. Sounds very good to me! 

Sah- I hope the scan went/goes well today!  

MrsRL - My clinic said that it is quite normal to start bleeding before OTD if it hasn't worked, maybe 50/50. The acupuncture lady I went to see for the first 2 cycles (I gave up after that as I didn't think it helped at all) said that with her clients, bleeding usually starts before OTD if it hasn't worked. The clinic though said that sometimes you bleed despite it having worked, so they always urged me on for a few more days on the progesterone before calling it for good. For me it wasn't spotting though, but my normal period. Spotting at 7dp5dt, I'd say, can definitely still be from implantation. The wee thing burrowing deeper into the lining etc. I didn't have implantation bleeding with this one, but then only some ladies get that. With my tendency to bleed early, I would have probably assumed it hadn't worked if I had seen anything. Good luck if you decide to test early. I'm rooting for a !

Afm- I will have the routine U/S next week to look at organs and stuff, and to find out what model minime is.  I will be in week 19 then. That means by then I will be almost half way... Funky thought!


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - you have such great numbers there, you should be very happy! Yay! It's brilliant getting that many to freeze and I hope the others continue to grow for you as well. Will you transfer the ones not able to freeze anyway or are you just going for a frozen cycle?

Sah - how did the scan go? I hope it went well!

water-lily -how exciting that you have your scan next week and you will be half way! That seems to have gone really quickly, has it for you? I wish the clinics just said about the possibility of bleeding, as it panics people! It started the same last time with a bit of spotting that turned into full flow, but not as early on, so I don't think the meds hold off a bleed for me anyway. Touch wood I haven't had any since but there's still time!

AFM - I'm on countdown to otd now and definitely finding the 2ww really hard. TMI but I'm on constant knicker watch since the spotting and because I bled early last time. Trying to be positive, but finding it hard, especially today. Time will tell I guess. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- great news that emybros are looking good

Mrs r- I have got my fingers crossed for you 

Waterlily- nearly halfway, that has gone fast

I had my scan all looks good and am ready for project defrost I had a call from clinic but missed it doh .. so left a message.


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - not long to go now, i'm keeping everything crossed for you. you said you might do a home test today? let us know if you did, i will not let my fingers uncross themselves until then 

Sah - great news on project defrost, what are the next steps for you.

Waterlily - half way already? my lord, it's going so quickly.

AFM - clinic didn't suggest to transfer the two low grade embryos so i think they will go for training purposes.
I spoke to my doctor yesterday and silly me thought that i could have transfer as early as next month but she told me that i need two wait for 2 bleeds and we can start after the second one. so if all goes well ET will be sometime in mid-march... bit disappointing but it helps to know that i have 3 good frosties in the freezer and and another one might join the club today. it's time to sing Ice, ice baby from MC Hammer


----------



## water-lily78

MrsRL- Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Yes, I found it helpful having been told all the possibilities for the 2ww. Or more like 3 weeks in my case until OTD. Time will tell! Not so much longer!  Hm, did the first half pass quickly for me? Well...I mean the first 4-5 weeks don't really count anyway, then I spent the next 8 weeks in denial since I didn't want to get used to the idea in case of bad news. So in a way it has gone quickly as for the best part it wasn't even true for me.  

Sah- Yay for the scan result!   So when will it all go ahead then? 

Pritamin- Not quite halfway, but getting close. Yes, I guess it will be time to start making some plans soon!  3-4 ice babies are really good. Yes, it seems like a long wait now until March, but maybe you won't have to take any drugs during that time. Do you know if it will be just in a natural cycle or will you need a similar treatment like Sah?


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I know what you mean about being disappointed about having to wait but March  will soon be here 

Just a quick update I am in for et next Wednesday so have my last buserlin injection on Sunday and start my baby aspirin and pessary on Sunday too. I hope my frosty is a fighter


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - so pleased your scan went well and that you now have a date for ET, hooray!! So exciting! I hope your frostie is a fighter too, was it frozen at 3 days or 5 days? Really happy for you 

Pritamin - sorry to hear that there is a delay in being able to transfer, it must be disappointing, but March will soon be here and you'll be PUPO in no time  Any news on whether you have more to freeze?

water-lily - I don't blame you for spending some of the time in denial, I think I would be exactly the same! Sometimes being in denial is so much easier for sanity!!

AFM -  I did test but only with a cheapie so not really reliable and couldn't tell if there was a line or not, think it was wishful thinking as if there was, it was hardly visible and could be a faulty test! I will probably do a first response tomorrow, it's the crucial day tomorrow as last time I bled the day before OTD, so dreading it happening again! I do feel a bit out of sorts today, but it's probably af waiting to make an appearance! I'm sure the 2ww sends you mad!! Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## Pritamin

Ooooh MrsRL, my fingers are all cramping i'm crossing them so much for you. Did you do a first response? I'm sorry, i keep asking, i know it must be annoying but i'm a tad excited and hoping for really good news for you.

Sah - excellent news that you finally have a date for ET. Wednesday is just around the corner and i hope you have a super strong Rambo in the freezer 

AFM - we didn't have any more two freeze as the fourth one turned out to be the same quality as the other two. But i think it is really good news in itself that all 6 made it to blasto. Now i have three beautiful blastos chilling in the freezer which makes the wait til March a bit easier  xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Random question - have you girls ever had a very weird hot flush attack when on progesterone supplement or just after you stopped it? I had a really strange episode just now, had a totally new type of hot flush, my whole body was on fire and i was very shaky, fainty and weak. It lasted for 3-4 minutes then it was gone.
I stopped progesterone supplement on Monday as i won't have ET until March.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- great news that you have three strong blastos on ice. I had my egg frozen on the day of ec

Mrs r- I hope tomorrow goes well your test sounds promising 

I woke up to a bleed this morning i was due to go the clinic to fill in a form that they forgot us to sign grrr( long story but their admin is terrible) so spoke to the nurse who called the doctor and they want to see me on Friday for a scan.   I just have to   It doesn't get any heavier Because if it has affected my lining the cycle will be cancelled and have to go again ( all for one egg) this fertility journey is so hard


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Pritamin - it is great news that all of your embryos made it to blast, that's a really good sign  I have hot flushes on the progesterone, but I haven't experienced that. Maybe you could talk to your clinic for advice?

Sah - sorry to hear about the bleed, I hope it's nothing and doesn't stop you transferring. What a pain for you. I will keep everything crossed that it hasn't affected your lining! It is definitely hard, there's always something  Good luck for your scan tomorrow and I hope it brings good news   So was it your egg that was frozen rather than an embryo? Does it still need to be fertilised prior to transfer?

Hello to water-lily and anyone else reading.

AFM - today is OTD and it was a BFP. We are shocked and terrified!! The clinic test was quite faint, which worried me. My other tests are darker though. I'm going to continue testing daily, which will probably send me mad! I'm taking each day as it comes because terrified it's a chemical or will mc because not viable etc. I know I should be happy but can't bring myself to be. Sorry if this upsets anyone xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r-    That is great news I can understand that you can't believe it but you have done well and I think it is lovely that your eggs could of given someone else thier  dream. What are your next steps? When will the clinic see you? 

Yeah it is my egg that was frozen on the day of ec as poor Dh couldn't produce his sample ( it is hard for blokes as well with all this stress) They are not going to defrost the egg or sperm until my scan looks ok tomorrow then hopefully the embryo will be ok to transfer. It is a non stop worry. 

Pritamin- the meds would of caused the hot flushes it's the hormones

I hope everyone else is ok not long until the weekend


----------



## Pritamin

OMG MrsRL fantastic news!!! I am so, so happy for you but i can totally understand you are cautious. 
I would probably test every day as well until i have the first scan, that's totally normal, isn't it? 

Sah - has your bleed eased up a little bit? I know what you mean about the blokes. Stress is a massive factor for them and i'm sure it happens to quite a few of them.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- it has calmed down to a bit of spotting on and off.


----------



## MrsRL

Morning lovely ladies  Thanks for your lovely words, appreciate your support xx

Sah - I really feel for your DH, it is definitely hard on them. I think they also find it particularly hard when male factor is involved as we have to go through it all. I'm keeping everything crossed today that your scan goes well.    Please keep us updated! 

Pritamin - thanks for your lovely words. How are things with you? Have you got any plans to keep occupied until March? Hope the wait goes quickly for you!

Take care ladies xx


----------



## water-lily78

MrsRL- Wow! Fantastic news! I'm so happy for you!   In terms of not being as happy as you ought to be: Well, look at me, starting week 19 and am still not quite sure about it all. I think it is just a function of the mindf*ck that this fertility journey puts us under. I also tested a little after BFP, but only until the test stripe was as strong as the control stripe, so stopped long before my first scan. Keeping all crossed for you for continued progress!  

Sah- Sorry to hear about your bleeding scare and the worry it has put you under. It really never stops, always something to worry about!  Great that it has slowed down again though, so hopefully the lining still looks great! Is the scan today? Let us now how it goes! 

Pritamin-I never had hot flushes from progesterone, but have read that this is very common. In general, with all the drugs in and out, I am never surprised by any symptoms. We mess around with the system quite a bit! Hope you are feeling well otherwise!


----------



## Sah78

A update from me went for the scan the lining looked fine but still had bleeding so they decided to cancel for the best as it wouldn't of worked with the bleeding but the nurse found it a mystery where it was coming from as ovaries looked calm. It is a right bummer we have a follow up next week so have to see and am waiting for embryology to call to see if it is worth defrosting fertilising and refrosting the embryo. Will definitely be having a drink this weekend...

I hope everyone else is alright.


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- That is a right bummer indeed!  Odd that they can't see where that stupid bleeding is coming from! Do you know when you can proceed with project frosty yet? Would it be right in the next cycle? I totally understand why a drink or two might be in order.... Give yourself a treat! You deserve it!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Sah - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, what a pain for you   As water-lily said, it is strange they cannot see where the bleeding is coming from. How long will it be before you can cycle again? I hope you are able to have a lovely weekend doing something nice and definitely have a drink or 2. You definitely deserve it! I hope your next cycle soon comes around xx

Water-lily - thank you for your lovely words. I hope you are doing ok and have some nice plans for the weekend  xx


----------



## Pritamin

Sah - I'm really sorry your cycle got cancelled and I really hope you can get on with it next month.

MrsRL - how are you feeling? Has the news sunk in yet? 
I have some things coming up until March and more importantly I have already identified three occasions where it will be a massive advantage that I can drink  (I sound like an alcoholic.. oh well )

I hope you girls are all having a nice weekend. We went for a breakfast and a 9k walk with the husband then went to see Manchester by the sea. OMG, it is the best film I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## kaninchen32

Morning ladies, kinda ready to climb back on the ivf wagon, have only read through this page so not caught up on you all fully yet!

MrsRL - massive congratulations!!! Totally understandable that you are cautious, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Sah - so sorry your cycle has been cancelled :-( hope it works out for your next month.

Pritamin - perfect weather for walking isn't it - I love a frost when you get the bright blue skies and sunny days. We are going to walk along our seafront (Southend on sea) to a pub for a cavern late lunch, about an hour whale there, looking forward to it.

So finally ready to look forward after all the disappointments in the U.K we are off to serum in April for an initial consultation.

Have a good Sunday ladies


----------



## Sah78

Kaninchen- nice to see you back on here. What type of cycle are you going for is it de or  oe? I hope you had a lovely walk a beautiful day for it ☀.

Pritamin- I know what you mean about events where it is nice to have a drink we need to treat ourselves otherwise this process takes over our lives. What sort of film is Manchester by the sea? 

Mrs r- how are you getting on are you still testing daily? When are you due back to the clinic? 

Waterlily- can't be too long until your next scan

Thanks for your support means a lot. I have had a nice weekend had a few drinks. I have my follow up on weds any questions you can think of would be great. I think they will tell me I need to have a break for a few months. 
I am not sure what to do the cheapest thing would be to try again with the one egg, it will be very risky as so may hurdles to get over 1. Will I bleed before transfer. 2. Will the egg defrost 3. Will it fertilise. 

Another thing we can do is do another fresh cycle but I don't produce May eggs but I could get one more to add with the frozen (it will be very expensive).

Or other thing would be to do a de cycle.


----------



## MrsRL

Kaninchen - it is lovely to see you back on here and to hear your plans  I really hope serum is the answer for you and wishing you all the very best! Your walk to the pub today sounds lovely, I would love to live near the sea. I hope you had a lovely meal and enjoyed your walk. Thanks for your lovely words.

Pritamin - it sounds like you have been busy and had a lovely day with your walk and cinema. I just had to look up the film you mentioned and it does look quite good. I would like to see 'Lion'. I haven't been to the cinema for ages! That's great you have lots planned until March, I bet it will fly by! No it still hasn't sunk in really and trying not to think about it a lot of the time, don't dare to!

Sah - glad to hear you've had a nice weekend! I would ask things like what do they think was the reason for the bleed and could it happen again next time? Is there anything you can do to decrease the likelihood of it happening again? Could they tell you the chances of cycling with the one egg and how successful do they think it will be to defrost and then fertilise? What do they suggest with regards to another cycle or just to try with this egg first? If so, when can you start cycling again to transfer the egg? That's the questions I can think of, I hope it helps you. I really hope the follow up goes well and that you get some answers. It must be a worrying time for you. I am still testing daily, I'm a bit obsessed!! We are back in again a week Thursday for a viability scan, so quite anxious about that!

Hello to everyone else. Take care xx


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies! I hope you all had a nice weekend! 

Sah - You are right, my next scan is tomorrow actually. After that I may only get one more look at the baby before d-day... Eek! We folks with fertility treatments get quite spoiled with initial scans. Tomorrow will be my 4th one. Folks here under 35 I think would have had their first peek between 18-20 weeks. How do they manage?   
Great that you have your follow up on Wednesday. I totally agree with MrsRL's comments. I hope they can give good advice on the cause of the bleeding and the likelihood of that happening again. I'd also hear what the experts say on your chances with the frozen egg vs another cycle. Finances, unfortunately, do play a rather big role in this game. I hope you'll get some satisfying answers!  

MrsRL- Yeah, the testing before first scan.... Didn't Mogg say she near bankrupted herself with the tests before her scan?  How many weeks will you be at your first scan? I know some come in already after 6 weeks! I hope the waiting won't be too long for you!  

Pritamin- Oh, the 9K walk and movie time sounds great!  Glad you had a great time! 

kaninchen- Welcome back and good luck with the new round! Like Sah, I'm also wondering, if you have already decided on what sort of cycle it will be. Lovely that you live by the sea! I used to live in Edinburgh for a long time and miss the North Sea loads. Though I live near the Baltic Sea, it feels more like a big lake. It has nothing of the wild and rough sides of the North Sea. And no surf!


----------



## Sah78

Thanks mrs r and waterlily for thinking of some questions for me to ask at the follow up.

Mrs r- not long till your scan exciting   I don't think you are obsessed it is just because of this journey you can't relax are you still on the crinone gel? 

Waterlily- that is good that they keep an eye on you by scanning lots I hope tomorrow's scan goes well. 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kaninchen32

Thank so for the welcome back ladies  trying to remain positive, am 37 in july but hoping to do an oe cycle, will have to see what Serum says when we go out for our consultation.

Waterlily - not long to go now, exciting!

MrsRL - our walk out was lovel thanks, , fog had rolled in by the time we walked back but the food was delicious, so worth a chilly walk home!

Sah - hope you have come up with some questions for your consultation.


----------



## water-lily78

Kaninchen - I mean it comes down to what the experts think, but I am 2 years older than you and had crap outcomes the first few cycles in any case. But  since I was producing a few eggs each time, my doctors thought it was absolutely worth trying a few times more with OE as long as I had the nerves to do it. You got 8 eggs in one cycle, that was also my average. From the little I know about your history, your odds don't look worse than mine. Of course DE COULD give a faster result and it may be therefore more cost effective... Difficult to know! 


Update: I had my scan today and it all looks good. Right length, all important organs where they should be. I guess that means I should really start to come to terms with the whole thing.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Lovely Ladies 

Water-lily - great news on your scan, so pleased for you!!  Will you be having anymore scans? Are you finding out whether you're having a boy or a girl? It sounds like you get more scans there, as my understanding is we get the 6 week scan and all being well the next one isn't until 12 weeks and 20 weeks. If I progress that far I will be paying for a few private scans though. Wow imagine having to wait 18-20 weeks for the first scan, that would feel like an eternity!!   I'm now trying to cut down on the testing and starting to do cheapies every other day  I'm allowed to do a more expensive one once a week lol. I did a digital yesterday as meant to be 5 weeks and then will do another next Tuesday. I just hope it increases. I will be 6 weeks 2 days at the scan all being well if I get there!

Sah - good luck for your follow up appointment today! Let us know how you get on! I'm on the lovely cyclogest pessaries 3 times a day! 

Kaninchen - I have heard lots of good things about Serum, so I hope it's the key for you. Glad you enjoyed the walk and your meal. 

Hello to anyone else reading! Take care ladies xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - i actually laughed out loud when i read how you ration your tests 
It all sounds very promising to me, i actually can't wait for your scan 

Waterlilly - i'm glad scan showed everything in the right place. Did you get a picture? 

Hello to everyone else, happy hump day! it's practically the weekend now  (i wish)


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- glad your scan went well and it seems more real to you now.   

Mrs r- thanks for wishing me luck with my follow up. Didn't you have two put back so they may be two settled in    You will find out soon ...

Pritamin- we are halfway there till the weekend    

ATM- follow up went alright the consultant couldn't work out where the bleeding was coming from he had a look at my cervix and all looked ok he said all he could think of was it could of been a red herring. He said when af shows I can call them and start again. After this we will be going for de as I can't go through another oe cycle I wasn't to give us the best chance.


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies! 

MrsRL- thank you!  yes, I believe the MW said something about another scan around 33 weeks, but otherwise I think this is it. Yes, I think standard is to have a scan at 7 weeks here and the clinic said we could have another if we wanted to a little later. So it wasn't standard, but due to the effort we had put in, they probably felt it would be good to give us the option for another check before the 12 weeks scan. I'm glad for it! We did have a look for gender and it looks like we are having a boy. We have decided to not tell people in our surroundings  though, at least for a while.  shock to DP after 3 girls. 
In case you are talking about clear blue digital tests, I saw another thread here about people never getting past the 3+ sign no matter how many weeks passed and that after good scans, too. So if you use those and don't get the right week numbers, I'd be hesitant to take that as a bad sign! But I agree, funny how you ration your tests. May they show you some fattening lines! Keeping my fingers crossed! Could be two in there after all, right? Would you be happy or a little scared if it was two? In a way I'm glad only one took in my case.  

Pritamin- thank you!  yes, we got pictures and even movies (like 6 seconds of wiggling). It's all very modern!  I think we can even see the baby's tiny boy parts.  so glad it's Friday today! I was wishing someone a happy weekend already on Monday, so this weekend had been long due....

Sah-thank you!  indeed, it is a boy. The midwife showed some convincing evidence on screen actually. I think I had expected a girl after DPs 3 girls, but boy is clearly fine, too. What to do with the myriads of frilly girls clothes we have stored? Ok with the pink snow suit, but dresses might go a bit far in trying to be non-gender stereotype...
Funky that they still couldn't tell what the bleeding was, but good you have a plan for the next step. If there  was a need for a DE cycle, can you do it at your old clinic or would you go abroad? First of all, we shall be rooting for project frostie of course!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if I can join you lovely ladies and men.

I had my review from my 7th cycle of IVF/ICSI cycle that didn't even get to transfer just over a week ago now, and feeling "devastated" is an understatement!

He basically told me, at the age of nearly 42 that I have a really, really slim chance of having a successful cycle with my OE but still can try 1 more time if I wanted to still try using my OE, as I paid for a multi-cycle, or we can end now trying to use my OE, and think about Donor.  The Dr. has basically said that we have got zero chance.

I after be honest and say, that I am finding all of this hard to digest at the mo. but at least I have got 1 genetic child of my own from a 3rd cycle of IVF/ICSI treatment.

If there has been anyone else who is reading this, and who have gone through the same, how did you get your head around needing a donor? And did you tell anyone, close family and friends, that you needed a donor? Thank you.

xxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Pritamin - glad I made you laugh   How are things with you? Did you have a good weekend?

Sah - glad your appointment went ok. It's a shame the consultant couldn't work out where the bleeding was coming from. I will keep absolutely everything crossed that your little frostie is a fighter and that this one works for you   I hope it soon comes around to you starting again. It's great that you have a plan in place now. Yes I did have 2 put back, but just hoping at least one is healthy   so nervous about this as one was a poorly graded blast and the other couldn't be graded. We'll see.

Water-lily - Congratulations on having a boy   so happy for you. I bet it was a shock for DP after 3 girls  Great idea to keep it to yourselves for now. It was clearblue tests I was talking about, so far I've had 1-2, 2-3 and hope to get 3+ this week. I know it won't get any further though  There could be 2, I just hope for at least one healthy one, which I worry I won't get. I think 2 would be a shock, but a happy one. We'll see. I got my darkest ever line on the cheapie this morning, so happy with that. I'm doing the digital tomorrow.

Dolphins - hello and welcome  So sorry to hear that you didn't get to transfer, that must have been heartbreaking for you   I hope you can make the right decision for you. It might be worth looking on the donor boards and asking some of the lovely ladies on there. Wishing you the best of luck.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I bet your dp must like the idea of having a boy and now you can plan more now you know what you are having.   Exciting glad it is feeling more real for you. I hope the Frostie cycle goes well but if it doesn't I have a backup plan which helps. I am not sure if we will stay with the clinic we are with at the moment we haven't been happy with them to be honest they are so disorganised with paperwork. I would like to go abroad but I am not sure if we will have to fly over just for scans. I know the clinic we are with has a clinic in Spain and you have blood tests and scans here. I am also unsure about the legal side as well. For example can the biological mother look for her baby. I will investigate after this cycle. 

Dolphins- welcome I am sorry you have had a rough journey. We are going for ec if this cycle doesn't work and I will only be telling my family and Dh's you don't have to tell anyone if you don't want too just do what you feel comfortable with. 

Af arrived today so called the clinic to organise the scan to see if my body looks ready to start the next cycle I have got an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday. I was debating whether to have a break but thought time is ticking and if it fails then I will take time out and have a holiday. 

Pritamin - I hope you are good? 
I hope everyone else is getting on ok


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- how are you getting on?


----------



## Pritamin

Morning lovely ladies, i hope all is well with you.
Dolphin - i'm so sorry you didn't even get to transfer with your last cycle, it must be so frustrating. I can't really help with your query because i am an ivf newby compared to some of the ladies, being on my second round so for now I'm keeping the idea of DE away from my mind.

MrsRL - how are you getting on? When is your scan?

Sah - i'm glad AF arrived and hopefully you will be ready to cycle soon. Keep us posted.

Not much to report on my side, i finally managed to speak to the dr last week and agreed that I'd have a scratch this month in preparation for FET in March. I had one in December but we had to freeze all so not much use in that but i'm glad that NHS are willing to do another one.

Have a lovely Tuesday all and it's the last day of January in case some of you have been doing dry January. I have and i can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies,

Dolphins- Welcome! I'm sorry to hear the last cycle didn't go to transfer.   Although we didn't have to resort to DE in the end (providing this pregnancy goes well! touch wood.....), for me it was a clear option and it never worried me it wouldn't be a biological child with my genes. My DP had great issues with it, but conceded in the end grudgingly, after I pointed out that he expected me to take care of his 3 children. For other couples I read about on here it isn't an issue, for others it is a no-go. It is very personal in the end. Personally for me, it was most important to take my own eggs to their limits until I had satisfied myself, that they were not going to lead to the expected result. I made up my mind in regards to number of cycles with both expert recommendations and my own feeling of how often I was willing to put myself through the stimming since I never had anything to freeze at the end of a cycle. As MrsRL has suggested, the boards about DE will be a good place for you to check with others who actually went all the way. 

MrsRL- Thanks!  Great results from your tests so far! I'm glad you know your digital tests better than I do. Other ladies made them sound quite dodgy... So when is your scan again? You must be getting close! 

Sah- Well, a while back my DP said that boys are no good to raise. He found other people's boys mean and a bit behind (he has some strong ideas and opinions about all sorts of stuff), but then he also generally doesn't like children apart from his own.  He seems to be ok with the idea now though, a chance to prove him wrong. Now what to do with the large amounts of very frilly dresses and skirts we have stored from the other 3 All good for gender-neutrality and non-stereotyping, but the frilly dresses might not go down so well for a boy after all. Unless he decides he really wants some of course....

Yay for project frostie!   So what does your body need to do/show now in order to be ready for a new cycle? I understand the feeling of a ticking clock. Although I found the back to back cycling irritating, I also felt that every month that passed without action was potentially diminishing my chances. Quite stressful! I'm no expert on protocols of clinics abroad, but I got the idea that most ladies had scans at home, either privately or in a partnership with the clinic abroad. Personally, I don't regret changing clinics (within our city). The first one had been fine, but after 3 BFN we thought we might just try another place. The next clinic looked at me with a fresh angle and maybe this contributed to getting a BFP at last. 

Pritamin- Great that the NHS is willing to pay for your next scratch!


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - it sounds like you're getting started on project frostie, hooray!! Is it today you have your appointment? It's hard to know whether to take a break or not, but it sounds like you have made the right decision. I hope your appointment with the consultant goes well and that you are good to go this cycle 

Pritamin - good news you are able to have the scratch on the NHS. I had to pay for it even on my NHS cycle, so that is great. I also had the scratch this time as well. Thanks for asking after me, I'm doing ok. My scan is tomorrow, feeling very nervous about it!!

Water-lily - I think clearblue digital tests can be quite dodgy and not 100% reliable, but I did mine a week apart each time and got the results I wanted to see. Not that you can solely rely on them, but it helped my anxiety a bit. My scan is tomorrow and I'm terrified, as it could all be over!! It made me laugh about the frilly dresses, I don't think he would thank you for that   Hopefully you can prove him wrong and boys are great to raise. 

Hello to anyone else reading. xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- excellent news that you can have a scratch  on the NHS and that the wait isn't long. 

Mrs r- I hope tomorrow's scan goes well for you 🍀

Waterlily- I think even if you were having a girl you probably would of liked to get new clothes that you choose. Also Dh will feel different about his own little boy as you can mould him into how you both think a child should be some children are annoying but I find it is the parents not bringing them up properly 

I had my scan with a different  consultant the lining still was still very thick so he was concerned saying that I could have a polyp and suggested a hystocopy (£800)or ask the Gp but last time they said no he said that this may explain the bleed he also said you don't want to waste the egg. The  other option is to wait until next month and have another scan to see if the lining has changed. I am not sure what to do ...


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Sah, that's poop news.. . It's a difficult one but i would say if you have the money go for the hysteroscopy. They normally also do a scratch when they do it, so that would be good in preparation for your cycle. I'd go for it, but obviously it's totally your decision. 

MrsRL - did you have your scan? what's the news? xxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Sah - what a pain for you. I agree with Pritamin that it is a difficult one, but if you do have the money I would probably go for it. I would want to do everything possible to help that one egg. Could you do some research and see if there is anywhere else you could have it done for less money perhaps or try your GP again? It is a difficult decision so I hope you are able to make the right one for you. xx

Pritamin - I will update below. Hope all is ok with you.

Water-lily - hi and hope you're ok.

AFM - my scan yesterday went well and we saw a heartbeat, it is just the one in there. Obviously it is very early days, and we are back again in 2 weeks for another scan when I should be 8+2. xx


----------



## Pritamin

Yay MrsRL, great news. Must have been amazing to see that little heartbeat xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Thank you Pritamin  Hope all is well with you. It will soon be March xx


----------



## water-lily78

MrsRL- Wow! Great news on the scan!   How are you feeling? Any sickness yet? Is the scan at 8+2 also from the clinic or is this private? I hope the scan filled you with a bit of comfort!  

Sah-Crappy news on the scan results, but good that the bleeding may have been identified at last. I'd also bug the GP again. Cannot hurt and might save you a good deal of money if you decided for the hysteroscopy!  

Hej Pritamin! 

All good here. Not much new to say other than last Friday I was officially half way. I'm definitely getting rounder and people at work started staring at my tummy when talking to me. Gives me a feeling for what it is like to be a lady with big boobs and having people (mostly men presumably) talking to other odd parts than the face.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- how are you? Bet you are glad to get Jan out the way  

Mrs r- nice that your scan went well and to see the scan must of made it feel more real

Waterlily- half way gosh that has gone fast can you feel any movement or is that too soon?

Thanks you for your advice ladies. I have got an appointment with the gp on the 23rd I will see what they say and either way I think I am going to have the hysto as I need to see what is going on. It is not an enjoyable procedure last one wasn't nice at all but you have to do these things ...  I have been trying to get fit for the last week or so as this fertility treatments made me put on loads of weight. I have a Fitbit so trying to do 10,000 steps a day 

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## MrsRL

Waterlily - glad all is good with you and great news you are now half way  Haha at people staring at your tummy. That would be one thing, but if they started touching the tummy, that would be horrible. I'd hate that lol. I've had a few symptoms now, nausea, food aversions particularly due to smells, tired. I haven't actually been sick but I feel sick on and off throughout the day and eating regularly is the only thing that seems to help. The scan at 8 weeks is at the clinic. They want to see me again then and will then sign me off all being well. It filled me with some comfort for a few hours  I'm still feeling anxious about it all, but I guess that is normal.

Sah - I hope your GP is willing to refer you. Let us know how you get on when you see them on the 23rd. I bet it's not an enjoyable procedure, but hopefully worth it. I hope the keeping fit goes really well and puts you in a good place for your next cycle 

Pritamin - hello and hope you are well!

Take care ladies xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- Well, as I said earlier...in a way it went quite fast so far, but then I spent the first 12 weeks in denial anyway, so I have only been pregnant for about 2 months anyway in my head.  That doesn't mean I stopped worrying...noooo, I'm scared of getting some undetected infection that will lead to stillbirth for example. More and more I keep eyeing food suspiciously that has been touched by DP's kids who never wash their hands after they have been to the toilet for example... Yes, I can feel something. It isn't strong yet and hard to feel with the hands, but I'm pretty sure that it isn't just gas any longer.  
I also found it hard to keep the pounds at bay during hormone treatments. I managed ok, but it wasn't easy. Go you with the 10000 steps goal!  

MrsRL- Yes, so far it is mostly people just staring at the stomach, although one colleague had a good rub already. I can't stand it. Maybe I should rub hers next time, too.  Good thing you are doing the regular eating. I found that helped a lot with the nausea. Mind, I probably went a bit far with the eating and was up 4kg by 12 weeks...  
Wouldn't it be nice if scans resulted in a longer period of feeling confident about the whole thing? Now that I have started feeling movement it gives some indication that things are still going ok. But of course a day without feeling movement is then another cause for anxiety. It really never ends... Do you already know where you will go for your midwife appointments once you are signed off from the clinic?


----------



## Pritamin

Hello ladies, i hope all is well with everyone.

Sah - i'm glad you seem to have made up your mind about the hysto. At least you won't have those annoying "what if" question. did you have your last hysto under deep sedation? Why do you say it wasn't a very nice experience. Yep - glad January is over.

Regarding kilos.. i find it really strange that i am putting on weight with a delay. I had my downreg in December / january and was ok weight wise but all of a sudden, i put on 2kgs from last week to this week. And promise, i've been good. I actually ate much less than in the previous weeks. Could this be because of the hormones i got in December / January?

Waterlilly - tummy rub. i never quite got that. I had and have quite a few pregnant colleagues and they seem to encourage people to rub their tummies. Very, very strange if you ask me.


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- yes, the thing with rubbing is a bit odd. I mean, fair enough, how people feel in general about being touched by others is pretty personal. I prefer not to be touched by people who are not so close to me and I believe that tummy rubbing has to be by invitation only (as your work colleagues seem to do). I'd never dream about grabbing someone's booty at work because it had a lovely shape. I'd get into real trouble!


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

Water-lily - I'm not surprised you can stand people rubbing your stomach! I'm not the type to be touchy feely with colleagues and don't like hugs etc with them, let alone touching stomachs!! I think there is always something to worry about, particularly after everything we go through. I've got new worries stress about now as my colleague's child has chicken pox and she now possibly has too! I definitely had chicken pox as a child, so hopefully I will be ok, but I wasn't able to get reassurance from the GP as couldn't get a phone call from them   My GP surgery is useless! Apparently the midwife attends your home for the booking in appointment at 10 weeks, which I found odd!

Pritamin - it could well be due to the drugs that you have put on weight, particularly if you ate less.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- that is odd that the midwife comes to your house. I wonder why that is. Did you get to speak to your gp about the chicken pox? If not maybe there is someone else you can try. 

Waterlily- I am with you on the tummy touching I wouldn't like someone to touch my tummy it is personal   

Pritamin- when is your scratch? I had my last hysto last April everything was fine but I didn't have any sedation just gas and air wasn't sure if you had to be totally out for the count ( like a proper operation) that would of frecked me out. Have you ever had a hystocopy?. The drugs seem to make me put on weight my tummy seems to get bloated anyway due to food intolerances and cycling makes it worse. 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL- the worrying never stops, does it? i hope you managed to speak to your GP but I guess if you had chickenpox when you were little you should be fine but it would be great if GP could reassure you.

Sah - scratch is today. I never had hysto but i know that at ARGC (where i had my first IVF) they knock you out. They call it deep sedation but basically you don't remember anything. Scratch is fine though. I had it done in December and could barely feel a thing. It was like a smear test. I was told to take two paracetamols an hour before and have full bladder which i did. 

happy friday!!!


----------



## MrsRL

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Sah - sorry to hearing that cycling makes you worse, particularly with food intolerances. I also have food intolerances and suffer with IBS, so I know what you mean. The pessaries in particular do not help at all. I wasn't able to speak to the GP as the surgery is useless and wouldn't allow me to. I was able to speak to a nurse at the clinic though and then my midwife called to make an appointment, so I asked her. I felt reassured as they all said the same, that I would be ok since I've had it. Still a worry though. The midwife also gave me a choice to go to the surgery, so I'm going there now. I hope your GP appointment soon comes around so you can hopefully sort the hysto.

Pritamin - how did your scratch go? I hope you got on ok. I had a scratch for both cycles, the first was awful and he really hurt me (different clinic), the second was no where near as bad. I think it depends who is doing it, plus the first time I wasn't told to take tablets and was told to empty my bladder  

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend! Take care all xx


----------



## water-lily78

Good morning, ladies! I hope you are having a lovely weekend! It is sunny and crips here today!  

MrsRL- Sorry to hear that you have possibly been exposed by a colleague to chickenpox. But since you had it already, you ought to be immune, so I don't think you need to worry and you had that also already confirmed from a few people in the health profession, but if you can get to see the GP for final reassurance that's great of course!   In general, even without pregnancy, I don't think colleagues should be trying so hard to show that they are willing to come in even when they have a cold, tummy bug or something else infectious. I mean you only infect others and lead to more folks needing to stay at home.  Not cool!  
Weird that the midwife is doing home visits in week 10. I wonder why that is? I thought this is reserved to very new born babies!  

Sah- Yeah, thankfully it has only been one colleague so far who went for the tummy. Maybe one ought to have printed t-shirts with a sign in the bump area that shows hands that are crossed out.  Sorry to hear the treatment gives you some other undesirable side effects! 
It seems that the kind of sedation one gets for various fertility treatments really differs a lot from place to place/country to country. I have read that some people get knocked out for egg retrieval even. For me the idea of being knocked out is really scary. I like to be awake for everything. But then I haven't had a hysteroscopy or scratch, so don't know if it compares in pain to egg retrieval.  

Pritamin - I hope the scratch went well!  how are things going with the weight? Maybe you just stored more water suddenly to give you a spike. I wouldn't be at all surprised if there are delayed effects of hormone treatments. All these changes between high doses to nothing must put a few systems in upheaval. 

Afm-Well, got my next MW appointment tomorrow. Although I remembered to book a day this time that lies in am uneven calendar week when we don't have my DP's kids, it is on the Monday morning when he needs to drop them off at school before they disappear for a week.... doh! Not sure if he can send them off alone this time. I guess not. DP hasn't come along to a single MW appointment so far (apart from the scans which is at a different place), because times were in the wrong weeks or because he had forgotten and booked in meetings... I hope he gets to meet the midwife before the baby comes...    
I have taken the pregnancy glamour up a notch and bought.....wait for it......compressing socks! Very sexy! I have a bit of swelling in the legs now, especially at night and my legs and feet hurt more than usual. On the other hand, I also weigh much more and that can't be good for the poor footsies either. Last weekend I did a 13km hike and had very tired achy legs at the end. Yesterday, with the new socks, I went 17km and could have continued a little longer without a problem. I think they helped a lot!


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I hope your scratch went ok. 

Mrs r- that is good news that you got a bit of reassurance about the chicken pox my friend who was pregnant said her ibs was bad when she was pregnant as well. How much longer are you having to do the pesseries for? 

Waterlily- gosh you are doing well with the walking and nice that the socks are helping I hope you get on well tomorrow


----------



## Pritamin

Hello beautiful ladies, i hope you are all well on this sunny Tuesday (oh, the sun has just gone in. Oh well...).

MrsRL - i'm glad you had some reassurance from health professionals about chickenpox. What did you GP say?

Wow, wow and just wow. I'm very impressed about your hiking. 17k well into you pregnancy? Well done! where do you hike if i may ask? I think compression socks are the way forward. Even at work i have some compression tights (very sexy indeed!!) and they make a massive difference.

AFM - had my scratch and chat on Friday (waited for 2.5 hours for the doctor) which was pretty straightforward. I will start taking buserelin on day 1 of my period, then scan approx. 2 weeks later to see if i down regulated enough. If I did then i will start taking something for the lining (and continue with Buserelin), then i'll have another scan to check lining (approx. another 2 weeks) then transfer 3-7 days after (depending on what stage the embies were frozen (day 5). So it sounds like I won't have ET until end of March, approx. around the 24th. AF is due on Sunday so we shall see. 

xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- meeting with the midwife went well, but without DP as anticipated. This time I think I booked the right time though for the next appointment.  I've ordered a few more mild compression socks. Now that it's winter no one can tell anyway.  they really help with keeping the legs comfortable all day, even on a long hike. how are you doing anyway? 

pritamin-aha, so you are already on the compression sock train? I had never tried them before, but I can definitely imagine using them post pregnancy as well. When I say hiking, you need to keep in mind that I live at the outskirts of Stockholm. It is very flat here. Hiking in Edinburgh always involved climbing some hilltop. I think most hikes around here peak at 45m and I have total ascent of 150m at the end of the day.  So I tend to follow one of the many marked longer distance trails in the area leading through woodland and along the coast or lakes. I often go alone as I'm quite an introvert person and love being out in nature in the quietness. Bliss!  if I can manage, I'll keep on hiking till the end. Right now I still train a lot, but will be cutting down on the heavy weight now I think. More core and stability in focus and maybe some pregnancy yoga, now that I'm sporting a bump.

MrsRL- how are you doing?


----------



## Pritamin

Waterlilly that sounds wonderful. I could almost see the woodland and the lakes as i was reading your lines.  
Yeah, outside Edinburgh the trails can be pretty steep. Husband took me up on a few Munros when we were last up.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been AWOL. I hope you are all ok 

Water-lily - wow you are doing brilliantly with your hiking! Good for you and if the compression socks help then definitely wear them! How did your appointment with the midwife go? I'm seeing the midwife for the first time today, she gave me a choice so I'm going to the GP surgery. It is very selfish of people to come in with all these illnesses, they're not doing anyone any favours!

Pritamin - glad your scratch went well  Any sign of af yet? At least you have a plan in place and March is not far away now, how exciting! I didn't speak to the GP in the end, she is useless anyway and I was never able to speak to her!

Sah - how are things with you?

AFM - I had my scan yesterday at 8+2 and all was looking good. I was measuring 8+3 and there was a nice strong heartbeat, it was amazing how different it looked to the 6 week scan! BUT it certainly wasn't without it's drama though and was very stressful because my ovaries are still very enlarged and she could see lots of free fluid and worried about ectopic (I had 2 transferred). We were there for ages and had to wait ages for another scan and second opinion, they were happy it wasn't ectopic and was free fluid due to the number of eggs I had (19), but we were both so terrified! Not what I was expecting really and so much for not getting stressed. They are confident the fluid will go on its own once the hormones calm down and the placenta takes over. It really dampened the experience though as you can imagine  I knew what it meant if it was ectopic, as it would mean losing the healthy one! Also was worrying that it was my ovary area, so all sorts were going through my mind, such as would I lose an ovary if it was etc. I'm seeing the midwife for my booking in appointment today, hopefully that will be more positive. Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- very impressive that you are hiking so far. Had to look up the socks so I knew what you meant they don't look too bad. Are your ankles swollen then is that why you are wearing them?

Mrs r-   You poor thing that must of been a worry for you but it is reassuring that they are watching out for you when are you due to see the midwife. 

Pritamin   Great that you can get started again. Did af arrive on time? 

I went to see lion at the cinema cried a lot but what an amazing story and such a lovely couple that adopted him well worth seeing. I have my appointment with gp on Thursday so will have to see if they agree to refer me for a hystocopy but the NHS waiting list maybe long ...


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - I really wanted to see Lion at the cinema too, but my local one have stopped showing it! It sounds like it was really good. Good luck with your GP appointment on Thursday! I hope you get referred so you don't have to pay! Keep us updated 

My midwife appointment was Friday and it went well. I had a call yesterday from the GP to say I'm slightly anaemic so now on iron tablets. It explains a lot of my symptoms now xx


----------



## Pritamin

I loved Lion too. That little boy is sooooooo cute!!!

But my favourite film of the year is Manchester by the sea. Such a tragic story but what a film!!! Oh, and let's not forget to mention Casey Affleck in it   

No sign of AF, me no happy...  It was due on Sunday but i can't feel a thing apart from my ovaries cramping which they never normally do, not even around ovulation so i wonder what that is. Boobs not painful and i am not even acting hysterical so AF must be a wee while away BUT WHY?


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies! I hope all is well! 

Pritamin- I do like the Swedish countryside, but I do miss the hills a lot. Climbing up a peak and looking down is quite different. I would get my hill-fix more often in Scotland if there was a ferry connection over to the U.K. Working in sustainability science, I really feel bad about non-essential flying! No preaching, just my personal dilemma. 
So what's up with the missing AF? I have to say that some months I never felt AF coming and it was in months when I was sure that I didn't ovulate properly. I guess something doesn't build up in the same way. Hoping she shows soon to get the process running!

MrsRL- sorry to hear that your scan wasn't the positive experience you had hoped for! Great on the growth though and I hope the ovaries will clear the fluid soon! I had to eventually cave in on the iron as well. I'm not anemic yet, but midwife said that almost all pregnant ladies add on extra iron, just to preempt. I opted for a liquid form though that gives fewer digestive side effects.  so yes, my appointment last week went well. All normal as it seems. I'm not taking anything for granted, but see the outcome for a live baby as most likely theses days. Still lots to worry about of course. 

Sah- yes, it seems that water is collecting now in my lower legs. Swollen ankles and calves and legs get quickly tired. I can press into the flesh at the ankle at the end of a day and leave an imprint. That is without the socks. Not a lot, but noticeable, especially when I want to kneel down and find that everything is a bit tight in the legs to do it comfortably. So compression socks it is!  
Fingers crossed your GP will give you a referral on Thursday! 

Afm- not much to say, just getting rounder and a taste for how tricky putting on socks will be in the future.  I'm also feeling more movement now. Funky! my partner's ex wife offered us a crib from her youngest kid, but with most recent dramas and tensions, I didn't want to have an item in my bedroom that reminds me of conflict. I'm onboard with using mostly second hand, but ideally not from the ex. Plenty of clothes coming our way from her as well I guess, and it is hard to give a good reason why we don't want the things, but at least that can be diluted with stuff I get elsewhere.  ah, complex family situations!


----------



## Pritamin

AF arrived, hurrah!! It's not full flow yet so I'll probably start Buserelin tomorrow.

Waterlily - errr... that's a bit weird, no wonder you weren't so keen on the idea. Some people just have the strangest way of expressing whatever they want to express 🤔


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies!

Pritamin - great news that af arrived, how exciting that you can get started! Have you started on the buserelin now? I hope you don't get any horrible side effects.

Sah - how did your GP appointment go? Did you get a referral? 

Water-lily - how lovely that you are feeling movement  how strange that your partner's ex wife offered you a crib, not surprised you weren't keen. Even if you get clothes from her, I guess you don't have to use them and can just put them away   I didn't have much choice on the iron, as my GP prescribed it. I think I'm slowly getting used to it. So pleased that everything is going well for you.

AFM - we're in the process of putting our house on the market at the moment and work is also manic, so it's pretty busy at the moment. The plan was always to put our house on the market around March whether our cycle was a success or not, so we're on track. We're seeing a mortgage advisor tomorrow and will hopefully get the house up for sale next week. We have a private scan booked for Tuesday evening to check everything is ok, still as nervous as ever for the scan, but think that will always be the case. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I wouldn't want to use my partners ex's clothes either that must be amazing feeling baby move. Do you feel alright tired I guess.

Pritamin- great news that af has shown up and you can get started hope injection goes well.

Mrs r- how exciting that you are moving I hope you get on well with the mortgage advisor and it is understandable that you are nervous for the scan after the last one. But I am sure you will be fine.

The gp agreed to refer me but the wait was 12 weeks to be seen by gynaecologist and another 11 weeks for the 
Procedure so decided to pay and am biting the bullet and staying awake for it as they would put me to sleep and will take longer to recover. Also would be additional £200 which I could use against meds. I am having it on the 14th march. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend ahead of them I am going to London to see the Diana clothes exhibition which I am really looking forward too.


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- Yay for AF arriving at last! How is Buserelin treating you? Yeah, well, the ex has a few odd ideas, but mostly good intensions.   

MrsRL- The movement is feeling...well, odd. Again, I think I'm maybe not quite there yet, but rather than shouting out in joy I think it's a bid odd to see your stomach move bit and it isn't you who is doing it.  How are you feeling?  Did the scan go well? I hope you ovaries have calmed down a bit! So have you already bought another place then? Will you be moving far?

Sah- I class baby movements still as a bit odd. Good to know, it is still alive though!  Yeah, the baby/kids clothes from the ex will be hard to avoid, but as you say, I don't need to use them (all). Argh, what a shame that your wait would have been so long to go with the referral, but I think I'd also gone private just to keep moving. Did I mention I wasn't the most patient person ever?


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - that's a shame that you would have had such a long wait going with the NHS. I don't blame you for going private, I think I would too. We went private when my DH needed his op, as not only would the NHS wait have been a long time, but the GP refused to refer in the end. We wait enough as it is on this journey! Good luck for 14th March, I hope it's over quickly and not too painful x. How was the Diana clothes exhibition? Hope you had a great time. We got on well with the mortgage advisor and our house is now on the market!! Scary but exciting!! 

Water-lily - lol at the movement being odd. It must be very reassuring that all is well in there. We haven't bought another place no, we can't really offer on another place until we have an offer for ours. We're staying around the same area as can't afford to move too far. I'm feeling ok, very tired and nauseous mainly in the afternoon/evening. I will update about my scan below. 

Pritamin - how are you? How's it going on the buserelin? 

AFM - our 10 week scan went well and we were glad we had it. I was exactly 10 weeks and measuring 10 weeks. The sonographer was lovely and I explained about the issue with my ovaries, so she had a good look for me and she could not see any fluid this time. My left ovary was larger than normal but she said that is fine as it had the most eggs. The right one seemed to be back to normal. I was so relieved as the whole thing was such a worry last time. xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi lovely girls, i'm sorry I've been awol but we went up to North Yorkshire and rented a lovely cottage with no wifi or phone signal. After the original shock it was so nice not to have to worry about it that half the time I didn't even know where my phone was.

MrsRL - oh wow, that's so exciting about your house. Have you got your eye on an area or perhaps found your new house yet? I'm glad the scan went well and the sonographer was lovely, it must make such a big difference.

Sah - that is a long wait, no wonder you went private but i'm glad you made the decision. Be sure to take a few paracetamols before the procedure. Hopefully it won't be to uncomfortable. 

Waterlily - the movement must be really weird, like watching the Alien movie 

Nothing to report from my side, i'm doing Buserelin although i must say I did forget to inject it a few times at the specified time. I think the worst was when i was about 2 hours late with injection. oooops. I'm going for a scan tomorrow to see if i downregged enough. So far i don't have any side effects.


----------



## Pritamin

I give up. My ovaries are playing a cruel game and decided to completely ignore the 0.5ml Buserelin twice a day and are having a ...ing ball. So had to abandon this FET cycle and I'll have to wait for Af then start Buserelin on day 21, take it for 12-14 days, then start oestrogen tablets (IF I'm downregged enough and looks like that will be a big IF) for another 12-14 days then transfer 5 days later. So we're looking at a mid-may transfer. I'm so ****** off, frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- your cottage sounds lovely sorry to hear about your scan this process is  pants   

Mrs r- good news that you'd scan went well I hope your plans on moving are coming along well

Waterlily- I hope you are getting on well


----------



## water-lily78

MrsRL- Yes, feeling movement after many weeks where you have nothing to go on than waiting for scans, is reassuring.  Hm, nausea and tiredness. I got off lightly, but a friend of mine who is 2 weeks ahead of me has been pretty much broken since week 4, like not being able to leave the sofa for weakness, tiredness and nausea.  I don't think she is having a great time being pregnant. Low blood pressure and extreme low hemoglobin levels followed right after her feeling a bit better from the first set of symptoms. Needless to say, she hasn't been working since.... Great news on the scan results!  In which area do you actually live? 

Pritamin- Well, that sucks a lot! Sorry to hear that your ovaries have not played ball and that you are facing another delay. How frustrating!!!! Did you get any advice on why your downregging didn't work? I assume it has worked well before.... I didn't realise anyone was injecting for downregging as I thought everyone just did sprays. Is there a benefit to injection vs spraying? 
Yeah, I'm a big Alien movie fan and have made countless impressions to my DP of how something wriggling will just burst out of my body.   

Sah- All good here! So your hysto isn't far away now. Great to get things moving, right?

Afm- Not much new here. DP and I need to decide on a hospital soon I think. I made my pick by looking at short intro videos to the different departments and opted for the one that looked cosiest.  I have been offered a seat on the bus and was almost offended as I still think I'm probably fitter than the average person on that bus.  Colleagues have offered to carry chairs for me (I'm still doing weightlifting classes!).   Two colleagues pointed out that I looked massive and said that they had friends who had a smaller bump when they were about to give birth.... Nothing like having a bit of a bump complex!   
I have also been twice to pregnancy yoga. Well, let me put it like that: I don't think I'm that kinda person. There are definitely some good things to take away from it, but some stuff just makes me want to laugh out loud. Definitely awesome for entertainment purposes!


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- it is great that you are keeping fit and at least people are polite in Sweden offering you their seat i was taken back when I went away and got offered a seat by a bloke thought I must of looked old.

Mrs r - how are you getting on with looking for a new place? Have you had any offers for yours? 

Pritamin- how are you? Been up to much?

I had my hystosocopy today wasn't too bad but glad for gas and air. They found a polyp which they scrapped away but couldn't get one bit. Going to the clinic on Thursday for nurses appointment. I am so glad spring seems to be on it's way


----------



## Pritamin

Sah - i'm glad hysteroscopy went well. Was it really uncomfortable? 

Waterlilly - Dr only said that sometimes drugs have the opposite effect and they activate the ovaries rather than calming them down. I should have been so shocked though as so far all other medication had the opposite effect on me...  

AF seems to have arrived and it's 8 days early so that brings things on a little bit, even if it's only by a week. I hope it's proper AF and that the drugs will work this time. I'm only going to start downreg on day 21 this time.
The only good thing that came out of this delay that we booked a ski holiday for April!!! I cannot wait!! I haven't been for 4 years as we were always hesitant to book it in case I was pregnant. Ha!

 girls


----------



## Pritamin

AF seems to have disappeared. I was spotting all day yesterday so thought I'd come on properly by this morning but nothing. Not even spotting. Has anyone experienced this after downreg? My doctor doesn't work on Wednesdays so can't even ask her...


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- Hm, bleeding could be due to very thin lining maybe or a temporary dip in hormones. I had extended light bleeding during downreg, but not in a cycle after that, and I had always taken stimms after the downreg. Did you ovulate at all his cycle?

Sah- I'm glad the hysto went well! What does it mean that they didn't get all of the polyp? Will it just grow back? Yes, even here it has started feeling a bit like spring and most of the snow is gone. Cant wait to start with my allotment garden again. I think I may try to move my blueberry bushes this weekend if the ground has thawed enough.  

MrsRL- How are things? 

Afm-Got another MW appointment tomorrow just for general check-up and it will be the first time that my DP will tag along!


----------



## Pritamin

I don't know if I have to be honest. At the scan where I found out that the downreg drugs didn't work the doctor only pointed out my lining that it was still thick and said that my ovaries were active but didn't mention anything about follicles. I'll leave a note for her to give me a call back.

Loving the spring!!!


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- how annoying for you I hope you get an answer from the clinic you never know it may start up again. 
The hystocopy just felt proper crampy when she strapped at the polyp the nurse said to me just squeeze my hand I felt bad incase it hurt her but she said it was fine. Good practice for if I get to have child birth I guess  

Waterlily- the consultant said there is a chance that it may grow back but suggested that I can go ahead and start dr on day 21 of my next af and if I bleed again will just have to cancel. Wait and see I guess. It is odd that on my last hystocopy last year I didn't have a polyp and now I do. I wonder if it is all the meds I have had... although the clinic said it isn't 🤔.

I was off work today so spent it gardening was lovely 😊


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, so sorry I haven't been very good at messaging on here. 

Pritamin - what a pain with af, when I downregged this time my bleed wasn't the same as normal but I followed with stims like water lily. Have you heard back from the doctor? Your holiday sounds fab and something to look forward to 

Sah - glad to hear your hystoscopy was a success and they were able to remove the polyp. I hope your cycle goes well next time for you now. It sounds lovely in the garden, it was such a nice day for it too! 

Water-lily - how did your midwife appointment go? Great news your DP is able to go. Mine is hopefully going to the 16 week one to hear heartbeat. I think it was you that asked about buserelin, I was another one that downregged with injections rather than sprays. I was given the choice and because I get quite nasally and have allergies like hay fever, I didn't fancy the sprays. Is all well with you otherwise? 

AFM - had my 12 week scan on Tuesday and all is looking good so far. Just waiting on the results of the bloods now. We're starting to tell people now, which is a bit scary and feels like we're jinxing it. Still finding it hard to believe but symptoms still strong so reassure me. House wise we have had a lot of viewings but no offers yet. We have a second viewing tomorrow and Saturday, so hoping one of them will offer. We've had quite a few time wasters though. We have seen a house we like but can't do anything until we get an offer. Take care ladies xx


----------



## water-lily78

Happy Friday, ladies!

Pritamin - I hope you'll be able to get to the bottom of things! Have you heard back yet from the doctor?

Sah- Not that I'm an expert, but with uterine lining growing quickly in general, I wouldn't be surprised if all sorts of things can grow in there in the space of a few months. Let's hope it doesn't grow back too quickly in any case! 

MrsRL- Yay on the 12 weeks result! Having come that far is great from the statistics point of view! Of course, if you are like me, that doesn't put an end to the worrying.  Good luck with the house! Hopefully you will get an offer this week!  

Afm- MW check up went well, all as it should be when it comes to the baby. For me, despite the fact that I'm quite active and healthy and convinced that I don't eat that much more than usual, I have gone up in weight a more than I ought to and she predicted a total weight gain of 20kg by the end, with she wasn't so worried about since I'm otherwise healthy. However, I was shocked!  I dont want to get that heavy! I'm feeling it already and I also need to get rid of it at the end!!! Argh! Right, now I really need to step down on the carbs as it seems. Not that I have eaten unhealthily, but I guess, no more treats and much less pasta (even if it is whole wheat) and bread....  Hoping to not go much past 16kg in the end.


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- Glad your scan went well I hope someone puts an offer on your house soon. Time wasters are really annoying we had that when Dh had his place on the market I spent all day cleaning and they never showed up. 

Waterlily- maybe the weight gain could be the fluid around the baby. I am not sure but you seem really healthy. I wouldn't worry too much I am sure you will shift it after baby comes. When are you due?

We went for our nurses appointment for next cycle have started my baby aspirin now and will start dr on day 21 when af shows which will probably be at the end of next week. The nurse said that it is good to start the next cycle so that polyp is less likely to grow back if I start sooner rather than later. 😁.


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies  

Sah - how exciting that you will be starting to cycle again soon. Any sign of af yet? Really hope the polyp doesn't grow back quickly, if at all.

Pritamin - how are things with you? Did you hear from the doctor?

Water-lily - glad the midwife appointment went all and all is good with baby. I'm sure you will soon lose the weight after baby is born as Sah said. As you say you're otherwise healthy and active so you will be fine. I'm sure it was a shock for you though. I am the same as you, it definitely doesn't stop the worrying. I am planning a private scan at 16 weeks though, which will hopefully help to ease the worry a bit. 

AFM - we have accepted an offer on our house  so happy that we have sorted that. We're now trying to find a house we like now. We have narrowed it down to 2 at the moment, one of which we have a viewing at this evening. The house we thought we liked, we weren't as keen on at the second viewing. We don't want to jump in and buy the wrong thing, so having to take care over the decision, as the risk of holding things up for the buyer. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - how exciting!! congrats!! 

I managed to finally get a hold of one of the nurses today. I've been calling them for over a week and left several voicemails but never had a call back.
She told me that the bleeding i had last week was most probably withdrawal bleed and i will have my proper period very soon. I was also concerned that if my lining was thick after downregging for 2 weeks from day 1 then how will it be thin when i start downregging on day 21 when my lining is already thick. She told me that i would have a period while on downreg which I didn't know and explains it.
So I am now waiting for the real b.tch to arrive so i can start my countdown to day 21.

have a lovely weekend ladies!!!


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - I down regged on day 21 and had a withdrawal bleed, it was later and different to my normal af though! I had spotting for several days after I thought the bleed had stopped, so don't expect it to be the same as usual. Glad you managed to speak to them anyway. Hope the witch arrives when you want so that you can get started!

How is everyone else? 

AFM - we still haven't found a house, we're actively looking but there just doesn't seem much around at the moment. We're still going ahead with the sale though and my parents have offered for us to move there while we're still looking. I thought this would be fun, maybe not!! xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - house buying is very difficult and exciting at the same time. it's something you can't rush into but I'm sure you've learned a lot of patience during IVF so you will be fine .

AF is still not here... me no happy. It was due last Thursday if we take my normal 28 days cycle but nothing. It's just keep pushing everything back which is really bloody annoying.
We first embarked on the ivf journey in October 2015 and here we are at the end of March 2017 and all I had was one natural cycle which ended in BFN... 

BUT, the sun is out and it's nice and warm outside which is amazing!!!


----------



## water-lily78

Hiya ladies, sorry for the absence!

Sah-Due date is 22 June, so still a bit less than 3 months to go. Plenty of time to pile on the pounds!  I have been particularly active in the last 2 weeks and I'm trying to keep an eye on extra carbs and it seems to work. Weight gain has slowed a good deal. So providing I can stay active for the remainder, I have good hopes to not exceed my 16kg limit. I just feel so heavy already when going for hikes. Being technically overweight is hard work!!! Great that you were told to just get on with the next cycle! Who wants to wait around anyway?! Hope all is going well for you!

MrsRL- Yay for the offer on your house! Now you can take the next steps as well. House selling/buying it tedious! I don't envy you and doing it all while pregnant can't be easier! When would you have to move out from your place? Yeah, you just keep scanning until you start feeling movement. I think I could feel something from maybe 18 weeks, so you may not need to wait long after the 16 weeks scan! It is really reassuring....although, mind, when the baby doesn't move as much as you think it ought to, this, too, can be a source of anxiety...ach well, it never stops, eh?  

Pritamin- Sorry to hear you are facing more delays! Yes, I agree, 1.5 years with one natural cycle to show for doesn't seem like much and I totally understand your frustration. It's also frustrating to do a number of cycles back to back and getting BFNs, but at least it feels like one is doing something actually rather than just waiting.     I'm sending you the banana dance that has been shown to bring forth AF!     

AFM- the number of occasions where I have been offered (and refused) seats on busses has increased. So have the number of un asked for opinions of the size of my stomach and the question if I'm due very soon....


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- that is great news that you have had an offer on your place and nice of your parents to say you can move in for a bit although it will probably be difficult at least you won't have to rush to find your ideal home.

Pritamin-   Grrr this process is such a bummer   I hope she shows her ugly face asap. 

Waterlily- don't put too much pressure on yourself about the weight you are putting on your body is going through it and I am sure it will fall off when   Comes 

af arrived last week so clinic are sending me out my schedule. It is so hard to think positive about the next cycle after all the huddles you have to get over. I feel really bloated at the minute I think it could be nerves about it all. I always get like this and when I start I get an inner strength from somewhere


----------



## Pritamin

How exciting Sah that you can get started soon. Human beings (well women) are extremely resilient I just awe in amazement sometimes when i'm reading stories here. Fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Quick question from ladies who've done downreg cycles before. How late was your AF after a failed / abandoned cycle? Mine is now a week overdue and I have no symptoms whatsoever that it will turn up anytime soon. I am itching to get going because i'm getting older by every week.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I think when I have had a failed/ cancelled cycle they said af should show within two weeks. I hope it hurries up for you  

I am up with af style cramps


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - I think it's normal for af to be delayed, I hope the witch shows up for you soon! I will do an af dance to bring her on for you too     It must be so frustrating for you x

Sah - how exciting that you will get your schedule soon and can get started  Wishing you the best of luck for this cycle  Sorry to hear about your cramps though 

Water-lily - those comments must be very annoying!   For some reason people think it is their right to comment and even touch bumps with pregnant ladies!! We didn't expect the cycle to work so house selling and buying was going to be the distraction after a failed cycle! Now we're doing it all at once, must be mad!!   The solicitor said if we only sell and don't buy for now it could take as little as 6-8 weeks, but they're not pushing us at the moment and will call again in a couple of weeks to see if we have found anywhere. There just doesn't seem much around at the moment. I definitely can't see the anxiety ever stopping!! There is always something.

AFM - not much to report really. So glad it's Friday though! Here's to the weekend  xx


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies!

Sah-Hope your cramps didn't bother you for too long!   How are things going? Have you started with any meds yet? 

Pritamin-With all those dances, did AF show up in the end? I'm not much help with delayed AF. My body is hard-wired to it's cycles and after a BFN AF showed up on expected day (like 14 days after EC) or maybe 1 or 2 days late at the max, even while taking progesterone. Body can't be fooled.  

MrsRL- How is the house situation shaping up? Have you seen anything of interest? Howe are you feeling pregnancy-wise? Has the nausea worn off yet?

AFM-Not much to say here. Next week I'll have another MW appointment and after that I shift to fortnightly checks apparently. Can't deny it: D-day is coming closer. Been shopping 2nd hand stuff for the baby in preparation. And of course the gardening season has begun. Still need to figure out best ways to dig around despite stomach being in the way.  Last week I managed to squeeze out my brekkie by bending too low for tying my shoe laces..... Yep, I'm special....


----------



## Pritamin

Omg Water-lily, that is hilarious, I'm sorry 

I never really had af problems, 95% of the times it's been like clockwork, except for the times obviously when I really needed it to be on time.
So Af never showed up so agreed with clinic that I would start norethisterone to bring on the period, which would take about a week, then start downreg 21 days later). And here comes the twist.
I went to pick up prescription for norethisterone yesterday and luckily I met the doctor too who decided that since Af never showed I could start taking Buserelin for downreg at the same time as norethisterone so I don't have to wait for Af then 21 days to start downreg. We gained about 4 weeks in total and are back on track for a mid-may transfer 🤗. If I managed to downregulate this time that is. Anyone taken norethisterone and Buserelin together? Not sure what made the doctor changed her mind, it seemed the idea just came in the spur of the moment but I'm sure she knows what she's doing.

I now also have a theory why downreg may not have worked last time. I realised that I continued to use the same Buserelin that I opened in December for a week or so rather than starting a new vial. I noticed a note on the vial yesterday that it should be used within 15 days once opened   I really should pay more attention


----------



## MrsRL

Water-lily - how far along are you now? D-day is definitely getting closer for you, so exciting  how lovely that you have started shopping 2nd hand stuff. Hope you manage to find a way to garden without any incidents  the house situation is much the same, still haven't offered, although we have a second viewing this evening on a house we liked before but sold to someone else. The chain fell apart so we have another chance. I'm feeling ok thank you, I've had some dizzy spells and light headedness, still occasional sickness too but it seems to be improving. I'm having a 16 week scan next week privately. I hope everything is still ok.

Pritamin - hooray for being back on track  such good news  lucky you met the doctor!! I haven't taken norethisterone and buserelin together, but I took buserelin! Will keep everything crossed that you down reg this time. We have to trust they know what they're doing. Oh dear with the 15 days, I remember that. At least you know now  keep us updated!!

Sah - how are things with you? Where are you in the cycle now? Hope the cramps didn't last long.

xx


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin - Yeah, it was pure comedy genius...  This week I'm smarter: shoes without shoelaces and a very long shoehorn, so no bending!  You live and learn! 
Great that you are back on track! I have never taken norethisterone, but read on someone's diary that she also took it to bring on reluctant AF and while some sort of bleeding appeared, it wasn't the real thing, so the lining was over mature when they checked anyway and the cycle got cancelled. Happened to her twice. Now if the stuff wasn't working at all, it wouldn't be prescribed of course. But it seems that it can be less than straight forward. Not sure if combo of Buserelin and norethisterone will make things more smooth or more complex. I'm sure your Dr knows what she is doing!  I used nasal spray for down reg and it said it should never reach more than 20C. Since I lugged it around with me some days when it was quite warm I was paranoid. I decided to check out 2x30 doses rather than 1 x 60 doses, just so I could open a new one more often in case I wasn't sure if I had managed to store it right at all times. I ended up returning a lot of the drug in half-finished bottles, but it didn't cost me more anyway. We have a max of about 200 GBP that we get charged for drugs each year. Easy to max that out with 3 IVF goes per year.   
Good luck with it all! Just in case, here come some more dancing bananas to help with it all:         

MrsRL- tomorrow it'll be full 29 weeks for me...which means beginning of week 30. Who came up with these calculations anyway?   Stomach very clearly protruding and round. But I seem to gain weight less quickly now which is great. Less hungry... maybe due to squashed stomach? Never before have I simply squeezed out my breakfast before by bending over, so I'm sure things have changed in there.... 
How did the 2nd viewing go tonight? Are you going for it? Sorry to hear you have felt dizzy and lightheaded. Are you blood pressure and iron levels ok? A pregnant friend of mine has been homebound for weeks as she just couldn't leave the sofa without fainting. Heavy iron tablets got her somewhat going again. Would be a shame if you suffered because of something that's so easily fixable. I'm also taking iron supplements as my levels had dropped a fair bit quite suddenly.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I haven't had norethisterone either but I hope it does the trick and great news that the doctor found a way you can get around the af problem.  Didn't you say you are going on holiday soon?

Mrs r- how was the viewing are you going for the house? 

Waterlily- not long for you now. I hope you find a way to dig your garden

I am due to start my Buserlin next tues still a bit crampy it stopped for a while my mum thinks it is nerves about starting again. 

Yeah it's nearly the weekend


----------



## MrsRL

Water-lily - wow! 30 weeks  I assume it has all sunk in now that this is happening? It still hasn't for me at times!! Good news you are gaining weight less too. I will explain about the second viewing below but it didn't happen!! I have been on iron tablets since 8 weeks as I was slight anaemic then. I'm feeling better at the moment, just have to be careful when bending down and getting up that I don't do so too quickly! 

Sah - hooray for starting buserelin tomorrow. Bet you will be glad to get started  I'm sure you are nervous as it's only natural to be! 

Pritamin - hope you're ok! Is your holiday soon?

Hope you all had lovely weekends enjoying the weather!

AFM - my weekend was manic viewing several houses, sorting through the loft and shed to go in a skip as we really needed a clear out! I wasn't doing heavy lifting but lots of sorting! We didn't have the second viewing of the other house as the estate agent messed us around and one minute was available, the sold, then available then sold! We have finally found a house we like though and my DH is offering today! I have a private 16 week scan booked for tomorrow evening and midwife appointment on Thursday. Just hope everything is still ok xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- no, not so long now... it does seem frighteningly close now.  I have taken this week off to dig in the garden. Unfortunately, the weather hasn't played ball, but rain or not, the garden needs digging and weeding and I'm out there everyday, even if it is just for a couple of hours. I love this kinda work though.  How is the Buserling going for you? 

MrsRL- Yes, it kinda has sunken in, but I still worry. I don't think I'll ever stop. Oh well....  Good you are feeling better and great that you started early on the iron supplements. If it goes too far it can really be debilitating as I have seen with a friend. For the mother in any case. Sorry to hear the estate agent kept on messing you around. Really annoying!  But great that you found something else you like! Has the bidding finished yet? How did your scan go? 

Pritamin-How are things going for you?

Afm-MW appointment went without any incidents. Although I haven't gained any weight during the last 4 weeks without trying, baby has grown just as it should and apparently I don't need to gain anymore weight until the end. Some people just are like that she said. Gain everything in the beginning and nothing at the end. I've been doing a fair bit of gardening this week and I'll do much more. It is now or never really, I think. No idea how I will feel in 4 weeks and by then I hope to have a quite a few things in the ground already.


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- shame that the weather is rubbish on your week off but at least if it is wet digging is easier with soft soil. I love gardening too but get a bit obsessed 

Mrs r- I hope that the private scan went well and your move is progressing. 

Pritamin- how are you getting on?

Day 4 of buserlin for me and no side affects to report. My clinic appointment isn't until a week on Tuesday. It is so nice to be off work for Easter shame the weather isn't nicer though. It is cold. I hope everyone has a lovely break


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies!

Waterlily - it sounds like you have been busy in your garden! I'm not much of a gardener, but I do like to look at a nice garden. My DH tends to do ours as he's a landscape gardener by trade. I don't think the worry ever stops as you say! I'm pleased to say we had our second offer accepted on the house, so just hope it all goes through ok. The sellers are still looking for a house themselves as were in the same situation we were in that they couldn't offer until they had an offer. Glad the midwife appointment went well 

Sah - good news you haven't had any side effects from buserelin so far. I was dreading it but it wasn't as bad as I thought! It is lovely being off for Easter and we're having a rest this weekend too, after a busy few weeks.

Pritamin- how are things? Hope you're ok.

AFM - we had our private scan on Tuesday evening and all was looking good. We were told that we are team blue  Also had my midwife appointment on Thursday, which went well and she heard the heartbeat straightaway, which is normal. Now on countdown to 20 week scan and looking forward to feeling movements hopefully soon. Take care ladies and have a lovely Easter weekend  xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hello girls, apologies for the radio silence. I was away skiing in the Austrian Alps and didn't use the internet much. Skiing was amazing and the weather just perfect. Perfect snow conditions up on the glacier, lovely early summer weather in the valley, I just wore a tank top most of the time when not skiing. 

Waterlilly and Sah - good on you for gardening. We have a huge garden and I so wish i was a keen gardener but unfortunately I'm not. I'm more like MrsRL and just like to look at a nice garden. Lucky you MrsRL with a landscape gardener DH 
Waterlilly you're getting there slowly but surely and great thing that weight gain has stopped.
I can't say the same about me, kgs piilng up sneakely, i have been on some sort of medication or other since November with just 3-4 weeks break and i think it's having an effect on me.

MrsRL - how exciting about the house, hopefully the owners will find something soon and you can move in before the baby arrives. 

Sah - how is your downreg going? I've had a few hot flushes but nothing more to report on the Buserelin side of things.

AFM, I went for a scan yesterday and I'm pleased to report that downreg worked this time, my ovaries are quiet and lining is thin so i started on the Progynova tablets this morning and going for another scan next Friday. Hopefully we are looking at a transfer date in the first week of May. Fingers crossed.

Have a lovely sunny (albeit cold) day everyone!!


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - lovely to hear from you! Your holiday sounds amazing!! Hooray that you have downregged this time and can progress forward! The first week of May will be here in no time  will keep my fingers crossed for you as well &#129310; we heard yesterday that the chain is now complete and our sellers have found somewhere so it's now progressing forward!

xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- good to hear that your house move is progressing well and now you know the sex of your baby you can plan more. 

Pritamin- how nice did your holiday sound we used to ski with the school each year in Austria I loved it. Dr is going ok af still not shown    I am glad that you are getting on better with your treatment 

Waterlily- I hope you are ok?

Not much to report here just hoping af shows soon


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - glad downregging is going ok, I hope af shows soon! I think it's normally late on down reg! Mine was anyway and wasn't the same as usual either! Thank you. We're not planning to buy anything for a good while yet, I'm too worried to do that and don't want anything in the house. It won't be until at least 24 weeks xx


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies,

Pritamin- Summer weather in the Alps! This sounds awesome!  I have to say that my allotment garden has the goal of being less a treat for they eyes and more one for the stomach. I grow mostly fruits and veggies. Food is a good motivator for me...omnomnom.  Great news that the downdreg worked this time! Fingers crossed for smooth cycling now! 

MrsRL- Handy to have a landscape gardener on site! Alas, I'm the only one in my family who really cares about the garden, but I really like digging in the dirt. And stuffing my face with home grown strawberries when the time comes. I hope I will be able to pick them this year. I might give birth right when they turn red. Great incentive to drag myself out of bed if this is the case!  Yay for the offer on the house! When will you be moving? So team blue it is! Have you already come up with a name?  Have you felt anything yet? I think I started feeling some movement in week 18 or so. But I have a friend who felt things much sooner. Comes also down to where the placenta lies I think.    

sah-Yes, all good here. Just rounding up nicely.       Here comes the banana dance for you as well, since you are waiting for AF. I hope things will progress as they should! 

Afm-Last week DP and I visited my sister-in-law who is expecting a baby 4 weeks before me. She is only 9 month younger than me, so it's cool that there is someone else in the family who didn't start the whole baby business until later in life and also cool to have a same-aged cousin for our wee one. Unfortunately, they live about 4-5 hours train ride away from us, but hopefully we will catch up more often after the babies are born.   I think we have bought now pretty much everything for baby's arrival. Not much new here otherwise, I'm having MW appointments now every 2 weeks and I hope the rest will continue uneventful without pre-eclampsia, gestational diabetes or anything else. I went to a gym class today that I used to find very easy, but now it's quite hard. There were only lots pensioners and I, the token pregnant-lady.


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- that is nice that your sil is having a baby as well but shame that she doesn't love closer. Not long for you now ...

Pritamin- how are you getting on with the meds? 

Mrs r- I don't blame you not wanting to buy any baby stuff yet how far along are you? I can't remember. 

Af turned up on Friday it was a lot heavier than normal but all seems good as scan went well today. so move onto patches, progynova, fragmin injections, steroids and a lower dose of buserlin. Ekk nice to feel I am doing something and trying my hardest


----------



## Pritamin

Sah - we seem to be at a very similar stage in our cycles and if I remember correctly we abandoned our cycles roughly at the same time last time so let's hope this cycle brings us both the baby we so want.  
I'm getting on Ok, have been on progynova 3 times a day for a week now and I'm also on a lower dose of Buserelin (0.5 once a day instead of twice). I'm in for a scan on Friday, hopefully my lining grows as it should and we are approaching transfer. 

Hi to MrsRL and Water-lily, I hope you are both OK.

Water-lily, it's such a shame your sil lives far away but hopefully as you said with babies at same age, you'd have more visits.
Do you guys go to antinatal classes? Nct or whatever they are called.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- yes we are in a similar cycle again I do hope it works for us this time. I hope tomorrow's scan goes well for you too 😘


----------



## MrsRL

Water-lily - I love the fact you have home grown foods! I would love to do that, maybe in the next house and it would have to be in pots, but I do like the idea  that's lovely with your sister in law and hopefully you can see each other more when babies arrive! It sounds like you're ready now for baby's arrival. So exciting! I'm not sure when we will be moving yet, no dates set in stone as yet! I think it will be July/August time! We haven't come up with a name yet, we're still being very cautious about it all. Maybe after the 20 week scan. Do you have a name for baby? I'm not sure if I have felt anything or not, I've had a couple of feelings I thought could be movement, but not sure!

Sah - how exciting that things are moving along in your cycle now! I really hope that it is a success! Keep us updated! I'm 18 weeks now. I won't buy anything for a while yet, at least not until after 24 weeks. 

Pritamin - glad things are going ok for you in your cycle as well. So exciting that things are moving along now  wishing you the best of luck for your scan today! Keep us updated! I've booked for both NHS and NCT classes. Then NHS ones start in June/early July and the NCT ones are late July/August. 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Pritamin

Ladies...  i'm in a bit of a pickle. Very good news is that I have beautiful lining (again, doctor's words, not mine), triple lining in fact and currently at 8mm so we are scheduled for a transfer on Thursday. Whoooopppieeee.
Now, my dilemma is that i was always going to transfer two as I've wanted twins since I can remember. The dr on the other hand though strongly suggests i only transfer one as I am a very high risk of twin pregnancy, according to her the blastos I have are very good, 2 x 4BB and 1 x 3BB (these numbers don't mean anything to me). She went on to tell me about the three times higher risk of abnormalities, pre mature birth, brain damage, complications etc. for a twin pregnancy. 
When i spoke to the embryologist today (who by the way sounded really cute ) he told me that on the higher end spectrum i have 25% chance of a twin pregnancy  and they would always put 2 back as statistically that will give the higher chance of at least one live birth but then also said if both embryos were to implant now then the second one would have implant anyway in a following cycle provided the same circumstances. I am sure this is really simplified and there are lot more factors to take into consideration. Basically he said that what they say is that I would end up with the same amount of babies regardless of whether I transfer two now or one now and another one later. Does this make sense? 

I am not sure what to do... I know it will be eventually our decision but i would love to hear your opinions ladies.


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - I had 2 transferred and wouldn't again as I had a scare at 8 weeks where they thought the second one had implanted as an ectopic pregnancy. Luckily it wasn't but that moment made the decision for me when I was faced with the fact I would have to remove a perfectly healthy embryo in the right place for the other embryo. Another lovely lady on my due date thread actually had this happen to her and lost both  I had 2 transferred on both cycles actually and on the first were poor quality and day 3. If I had 2 blasts I definitely wouldn't transfer 2 again but then that's just my personal opinion. This time one was actually a morula so I didn't think it would have implanted anyway but it really scared me in that moment. I was also relieved when I realised I had only one, so realised I wouldn't want the risk of twins. I thought it would be a huge strain on my body as I had never been pregnant before let alone carry twins (I'm quite petite). I also felt a bit pushed into the decision of having 2 on the day, so it's good you've got the choice early on  I hope you make the right decision for you and so glad things are looking so positive xx


----------



## Pritamin

Thank you so much MrsRL your insight is super helpful!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- that is good news that you are ready for et I am not sure what I would do maybe just one if the consultant suggested it and you could try two next time. What a tricky decision...

Mrs r- I forgot about your scare gosh I am glad that it sorted it self out. 

I hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday weekend I am looking forward to a break from work


----------



## HMP

Transfer two pritamin! Argc do it all the time and I've never heard of any issues. Better chance of one implanting and if your lining and everything is good this time, next time you might still have good embryos but not the best environment so there are both things to look at.
Hope you are well. Xx


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - hope I didn't put you off, do what your clinic thinks is best. I've also heard that transferring 2 with one lower quality can stop the other one implanting. This was not the case for me. Do what you think is right for you xx.

Sah - how are things with you? Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend too xx


----------



## Pritamin

HMP said:


> Transfer two pritamin! Argc do it all the time and I've never heard of any issues. Better chance of one implanting and if your lining and everything is good this time, next time you might still have good embryos but not the best environment so there are both things to look at.
> Hope you are well. Xx


HMP!!!! How the devil are you? You must be pretty close to D day. Did you find out if it's a girl or a boy?

I'm still really torn as to what to do but I still have until Tuesday to decide. Xxx


----------



## Pritamin

P.S. That's True about ARGC but I take their advice with a pinch of salt because statistically putting multiple embryos back would give them the highest chance of life birth per cycle. And they are all about statistic along with other private clinics. My NHS doctor doesn't care much about the statistics. 
But I'm totally torn. 
Also following the same line of thought about uterine environment, it could happen that this cycle is not optimal despite what the scans say and I'd waste two embryos. Aaaargh!! But I want twins, and I don't want to waste much more time either...
Sorry girls, just projecting my thoughts


----------



## MrsRL

No worries Pritamin! Project away! Go with your gut instinct and what you feel is right! No one else can tell you what to do xx


----------



## water-lily78

sah-i always liked a good AF for cycling. Feels like a good clean-out and that everything builds up nicely from scratch.  Hope things are continuing well! 

MrsRL-Yes, growing my own foods is fun and rewarding. At least I know where the stuff comes from and what has been used too grow it. Certain things just taste so much better than store-bought... Strawberries for example.  Nope, I don't think I'm ready for the arrival, but I'm sure it'll be all fine one way or another. 
I understand that your are waiting for all sorts of stuff. I don't think i bought stuff before that. I started with buying used maternity stuff on eBay...eventually extended to baby clothes.  No names picked as yet and there is still a good few weeks to go. We have a short list, but in the end we will look at the baby and see, if any of the suggestions fit. Here, babies can go for 3 months without a name in the system. After that the parents get fined.  But wouldn't it be odd to refer to the baby just as baby for 3 months? 

Pritamin- Yay for everything looking so very good!  In Sweden, clinics are very careful with transferring 2 embryos. If you are under 39, they don't tend to do it. However, I did have 2 day 3 embryos transfered on 2 of my 5 cycles. But that was only after I had a couple of BFNs and after they had seen that taking a batch to day 5 wasn't going to happen as I was unlikely to have anything to transfer by then, while an embryo put back at day 3 may just make it just because it would be in the body with the right environment. My clinic asked if I wanted 2 in this last cycle and they wouldn't have, if they had thought there was a real likelihood that both would stick. I only had 3 day transfers and I don't think I would have been allowed, nor chosen, to take 2 blasts, particularly if they had been of good quality. I heard the theory about a low quality embryo impacting the chance of implantation of another from my first clinic, but the 2nd clinic, that is doing its own cutting-edge research, said this wasn't so. Having said that and being pregnant now, I don't think my pregnancy so far would have been as easy with twins and the chance for complications is significantly higher. Being an awful worrier, I certainly wouldn't wish to worry about any more things than I have anyway. My 2 pence worth of insight and as MrsRL says, in the end it is down to you and your gut feeling. I hope you won't have to agonise too much over a choice one way or another!  May I ask why you want twins?        


Afm-Nothing new here. Will hit the garden in a little while to do some digging.  My antenatal class provided by the healthcare system starts the coming week, 3 sessions, 1 per week. Since DP will have to drop-off his other 3 at school 2 out of the 3 sessions, I will be effectively taking it by myself. However, we also booked a private 2-evening profylax course. Not sure, if it is necessary, but will be good to do a course together with DP.


----------



## Pritamin

Thanks waterlily, your input is really valuable too. I don't really know why I want twins but I've wanted them since I can remember. Buy one get one free, all hassle done in one go etc 
No, really it's just always fascinated me. They will always have a best friend in their life, they'd never be alone and I think the bond between twins is just amazing. But then I'm sure it's really nice to have a younger or older sibling who you don't necessarily have to share your birthday cake with


----------



## MrsRL

Water-lily - I hope your antenatal classes go well  Hope you enjoyed your time in the garden too! What foods do you grow? I know what you mean, the name needs to suit baby! I like the idea of baby having a name from the start though so would definitely choose after birth what suited! I think I will try where possible to get second hand clothes etc. Have you go everything you need now? 

Pritamin - have you made a decision yet? 

Sah - how's it going?

AFM - not much to report really, my scan is a week today and can't come quick enough now as just need to know everything is ok. I did too much on Saturday sorting through kitchen cupboards ready for our move and have really felt it since with feeling stretched and had hip and back pain. I have now been trying to rest since! I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary but need to remember I can't do the same things I could before! I'm going to be attending yoga soon so hopefully will help me xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - yes, decision has been made and we will transfer just the one and see what happens.
Take it easy you girl, this is the best time when you can ask DH to do anything while pulling the pregnant card


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- glad that you came to a decision I hope Friday goes well for you 

Mrs r- I hope you feel better take care of yourself you will just have to do your sorting out slowly. I had a lovely bank holiday the weather was pants but I got to catch up with bits indoors 

Waterlily- that is good that you have a shortlist of names I think you have to see baby first to see if the name suits them maybe that is me though  . If I ever got pregnant I would be getting clothes on eBay as well as they don't stay in them for long then you have to get some more €€ 

I am ok very bruised tummy from the injections (sore) I went to have my accupuncture appointment  last night which helped with the insomnia and headaches roll on Friday for my scan so I can see what is happening.


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - so glad you have managed to make a decision. Good luck for transfer today, hope it goes really well! Do you have much planned for the 2ww to keep you occupied? I will definitely be pulling the pregnancy card from now on  xx

Sah - glad you had a lovely bank holiday weekend  Sorry to hear you're very bruised from injections. Good news acupuncture has helped you though! I hope your scan goes well on Friday! Keep us updated! When is transfer likely to be if you're ready? I do feel better now thank you xx


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin - I'm glad you came to a decision fairly quickly. Good luck for the transfer tomorrow! I hope this will be it for you!  You never know, the embie might split and you end up with 2 after all. I agree, there are some cute ideas attached to twins. And then I think: one crying baby that wants food will be stressful, but how would dual wielding go?  The logistics are also a bit more complicated. I want to go hiking with the tiny one on tracks that are unsuitable for prams. I can carry one and take food and stuff, for 2 I'd need some help and my DP has 3 other kids that don't want to go out into the wild, so I would get a bit stuck. I'm glad it's just the one for me.  Yeah, how are you keeping yourself entertained during the 2ww? I have to say with every cycle I did more and more during that time. During the last one I flew to Germany to go to a nyckelharpa course and visited my folks. Lots of distractions and activities. Time flew by in any case! 

Sah - Sorry to hear about the bruises!   I can't say I miss cycling much..... I really hope this cycle will go well for you. Do you have a transfer date in case the scan looks good tomorrow? Great that the acupuncture is helpful for you. I tried it as well for sleeping issues and fertility, but I seem to be the odd one out that doesn't benefit from it. A real shame! Yeah, I think especially in the beginning kids grow out of stuff so quickly. Later on it will be more worthwhile to pay for new clothes as they may well wear them out. 

MrRL- I have bought most stuff, still some smaller essentials left to organise, but I feel I still have a lot of time left. 7 more weeks to go! Gardening is going well. But people start to tell me all the time I shouldn't overdo it. Unsolicited advice is being given left, right and centre. Thing is that they don't know my activity levels nor my body and I do get a wee bit ****** off, I have to say. I'm sure you will experience this yourself.  And yes, I know, it is a luxury problem for people with fertility issues. At least I'm in the position to receive unsolicited pregnancy advice.  
The other day, a (rather overweight) colleague told me though to be careful about diabetes and my weight when I added an extra spoonful of hot chocolate powder to my coffee, because the machine's mocha setting is a bit weak. I'm definitely in a healthy weight gain bracket now and do a lot of exercise. Yep, got a bit miffed again.    
I'm growing a lot of things, but not much of everything. Apart from red and black currant bushes, I also have raspberries and gooseberries as well as strawberries. Those are permanent installations. Then I grow tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, onion, garlic, courgette, pumpkin, cucumber, peas, beans, salad and certain cabbage varieties every year, occasionally I'll experiment with something more funky. This year I'll try melons. Will see if we get anything to harvest.   
I hope the next scan will go smoothly as well! Is it the 20 weeks growth scan? Sorry to hear you felt a bit sore after a bit too much activity over the weekend. Yes, adjustments need to be made as I noticed as well, but it's only for a few months and all well worth it. 

AFM- I had my first pregnancy class this week and I was mildly disappointed. The info from the MW was quite ok, but not sure if I'm compatible with the other couples who attended and who live in my area due to some of the responses they gave during the session. For example, they were shocked at the idea that they might be asked if they wanted to see the placenta after birth. Now, I'm a nerdy scientist and am quite interested in all my body produces. That thing will have kept Minime alive for 40 weeks, so I think it is well worth looking at. For all it's worth, I guess it will be the only time in my life I get to see that!


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, no i haven't got anything special planned for the 2ww which i hope it will be a little bit shorter because it's a blasto that we are transferring. I'm going to a wedding next Friday then we'll probably organise a BBQ the next day but nothing else.

Wow waterlily you do grow a lot of veggies. We try every year and we were successful with tomatoes, potatoes and a bit of cucumber but the peppers are savaged by slugs all the time.
Also grew salad and broccoli but it's just so much hassle to clean them properly 

Sah - really sorry about the bruised tummy, at least it's not bikini weather yet 
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I'm leaving work shortly then go for an acupuncture session pre and then post transfer. xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- Oh, don't get me wrong, a certain percentage of the produce, sometimes a larger one, is not going into my stomach or that of the family, but into snails and deer. I cover a lot with IKEA curtains. Keeps deer off the plants and some of the snails out. Given up on chinese leaf though. I think that's like cat nip for snails. No matter how well I cover those ones, I'm left with only the skeleton.... I don't mind sharing, but have a personal cut-off and gardening rage does happen on occasions.   Good luck with the transfer!  

Sah-Good luck with the scan!


----------



## Pritamin

Thank you 
I had the transfer yesterday, 1 x 4BB on board. I had pre and post acupuncture too so let's see what happens. Fingers crossed.
Sah, good luck with your transfer, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - congratulations on being PUPO!! I hope the 2ww goes fast for you! Really hope this is your time  

Sah - good luck for your scan today!  

Water-lily - you do grow a lot of stuff! Good for you  You know your own limits, it must be annoying when people give that advice! I can understand you being miffed with your colleague!  Yes it will be my 20 week anomaly scan! It's definitely worth it and think I've recovered from Saturday now! I get hip pain now and again but not too bad! I start pregnancy yoga a week Saturday  sorry you were disappointed with your pregnancy class. It's definitely worth a look and personal choice surely  when do you finish work for maternity leave? 

xx


----------



## Pritamin

P.S. Sah. i meant good luck with your scan, not transfer. Clearly my head was somewhere else


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- congratulations being pupo did you have today off work? Are you still on the progynova? 

Waterlily- how nice that you get to eat what you grow we don't have much luck with veg we only can grow garlic, cucumber, strawberries, blueberries and potatoes that is all that takes. 

Mrs r - yoga sounds interesting 

Scan went well lining is thick so all being well with project defrostwhich starts Monday et is next Wednesday   They will call on Tuesday to confirm a time. I hope everyone has nice plans for the weekend so glad it is Friday been a long week stressful at work


----------



## Pritamin

Yay Sah!! That's exciting news! Fingers crossed this is our time 

No, I didn't take today off. I only took the afternoon off yesterday. Work is not very busy at the moment, so it should be fine.


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - so glad your scan went well and transfer should happen next week. So exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you! Sorry work is stressful, hope you can have a lovely restful weekend and forget about it!

Pritamin - I went back to work the day after too on this cycle. I don't think it makes much difference as long as you don't push yourself too hard  

Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow morning so no Friday feeling for me this week. I hope everyone has a lovely weekend  xx


----------



## water-lily78

pritamin - Congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling? 

MrsRL - Tonight and tomorrow night my DP and I will go to a different prep class, a private one. I'm tired not so excited about going, especially since I expect to meet more uninspiring couples there.  But we will see. I think you will like pregnancy yoga... if it is like my classes it is 5% yoga and 70% relaxation and 25% info and tips for the delivery. Definitely some useful stuff to take away.  I'll work until about 2 weeks before EDD unless something goes wonky before. I could work until things kick off, but would like to do some more gardening and chilling. I will actually take this as holidays and not maternity leave. How long do you think you will work?

Sah- I experiment a bit with what I grow, not all does well and it really comes down to the kinda soil you have access to. Have you tried kale? I find that a very hardy crop and quite resilient.  Great that the scan went well, so finger crossed you'll get some good news tomorrow! Go, little embie, go!


----------



## Sah78

Waterlily- I haven't tried kale I don't like the taste but might try it to see if it works. Thanks for think of me

Mrsr - hope Saturday went alright at work and you are getting on well.

Pritamin- I hope you are ok and staying calm in the 2ww and you have a nice time at the wedding and BBQ

Embro defrosted fine and doing well so transfer tomorrow I am so happy that I have got this far. Off to accupuncture now


----------



## Pritamin

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - so excited for you! Good luck for tomorrow! Hope it goes really well for you! Keeping everything crossed this is your time!! 

Pritamin - how is the 2ww going so far? Hope you're coping ok with it, it can seem to drag at times. Keeping everything crossed for you still 

Water-lily - how have your classes been? Were they any better? I think the yoga I'm going to is like yours, I will let you know it goes  I think it's a good idea to chill for a bit before baby. My colleague said the best advice she had was to sleep as much as you can before arrival, which she promptly ignored and wished she hadn't! I still can't decide with work, I need to start thinking about it soonish. I won't be able to take holiday as my holiday period ends in Mid August and then we have no leave for a few weeks, so don't think I can use holiday, but will check!

AFM - I'm 20 weeks today and we had our scan. I was really nervous about it but thankfully everything is looking good and he's definitely a boy  hope everyone on here can experience this soon. I'm still in denial at times about it. Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs r- glad that your scan went well I am not surprised you feel in denial after what is ladies go through on here you don't feel you can relax. Did your yoga class help with relaxation? Sorry if you haven't been yet I can't remember. 

Pritamin- thanks for wishing me luck I hope you are going well.

I am pupo   Went to pre and post accupuncture treatment and have seeds in my ear you are meant to press them at transfer as well as every hour think the nurse at et thought I was nuts she said are you ok when she saw me touch my ear I said just touching my pressure points.   Lol. I am trying to take it easy and forget about things not easy though.


----------



## Pritamin

Congrats of being Pupo Sah!!! fingers crossed this is your round. xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - congratulations on being PUPO! So happy for you  will keep everything crossed and hope the 2ww goes fast for you too! Do you have much planned? My yoga is on Saturday! 

Pritamin - how's it going for you?

xx


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - i'm doing OK, still surprisingly calm. I had light brown spotting today which i think is a bit late for implantation bleeding (i'm 7dp5dt today) but even this hasn't changed my zen mood. It's all a little strange


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - I had light brown spotting around then too so really hope it is. I hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly! When is your test date? xx


----------



## Pritamin

Ooooh, fingers crossed then 
Otd is 16th May, I could technically test on the 14th, by then I'd be 10dp5dt but it's dh's birthday and although it would be the best birthday present, I'd be too scared to ruin his b'day in case it's negative.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- brown sounds ok it is probably old blood coming away. I hope it is your time as well

Mrs r- we are going to Edinburgh this weekend so will be a nice distraction. I hope yoga is good and makes you relaxed 😎


----------



## water-lily78

Sah-congrats on a being PUPO!  how are things going?im keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you! Good idea with the acupuncture sessions and taking it easy. I'm jealous of your weekend in Edinburgh! Would love to go and see my friends as well! But last weekend I had a friend over, which was also nice. Gives me a reason to take the ferry out to the archipelago, a really beautiful and special area near Stockholm.

Pritamin- not long till ODT now! I think the brown blood sounds promising! Many ladies had this before their BFP. I did not, but had always proper bleeding way before odt when I got a BFN. Fingers crossed for those two lines in a few days!   How are you feeling otherwise?

MrsRL-great to hear your scan went well! Team blue it is!  feeling more reassured yet? I hope you can enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now. Yes, I heard the tip about sleeping much before the baby arrives from a few people. I'm just naturally not being good at hanging at home for naps.  but I may change my mind in a few weeks. Things are not getting more comfortable with time here!  have done my courses now mostly. One session left on breastfeeding. I'm sure I got a few tips for delivery from it all. Definitely for breathing etc. and also some tips on what decreases risks for tearing. I'd rather avoid that part, but have already higher risk due to old age. Stuff is just not quite that elastic anymore.


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - have you tested today? What was the result? Hope all is well.

Sah - how is the 2ww going? Hope you had a lovely time in Edinburgh  yoga was good thank you, but I definitely felt it in my legs the next day!

Water-lily - I do feel more reassured now after the scan and feeling more movement too. Don't think I will ever fully relax though! Glad you have got something out of your classes and hope you find the breastfeeding one useful too. It's definitely wise to do all you can to avoid a tear! Hope you're managing to rest a bit at least 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi girls, I've been testing since Sunday (caved in) and been getting faint positive but the line never got any darker. Went for a private hcg test today and beta is 7.5 so I've pretty much written off this as CP


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - sorry to hear that you think it's a CP. Sending hugs your way and hoping it's a later implanter and things turn around.  I don't understand beta as I didn't have that but sorry it's not better news. Will you have to get another beta test? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Pritamin

Thanks MrsRL. Yeah, I'll go for another beta tomorrow privately. When I told result to my NHS clinic they told me to come in for a scan and bloods on Monday and they weren't encouraging either


----------



## MrsRL

So sorry Pritamin  Was hoping this would be your time. Hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sorry to hear your results, Pritamin!   I totally understand your desire for closure, so a new test before the weekend is what I would do, too, in your case. Like MrsRL, I never had a blood test, it was only ever a HPT. It may well be just a late implanter, not unheard of, but then I usually imagine the worst outcome first to be positively surprised if things are going that way. Keep us posted! 
Not sure if this is helpful in case it is a CP for you this time, but just to see a 2nd line for the first time ever (!!!!), felt like a small win after the CP. At least I knew that my body could do the first few steps. I really wasn't sure before that.


----------



## Pritamin

Thanks waterlily, i feel the same way. I have never ever seen a second line so it's reassuring to know that at least we can get that far, so it's one hurdle less (and 100 more to go )

I think my little embie is completely gone. I feel totally different than I did yesterday. Up until yesterday I could feel my womb was different but today it (and I) feel completely normal. Hcg is booked for tomorrow lunch time and I'll have results in 3 hours.

I've also set the wheels in motion with the clinic that has our frosties. Technically we are not their patients (our NHS clinic do satellite transfer and they use london women's clinic) but i hope we can do a FET with them without having to go through the whole initial consultation and other malarkey. I've asked them to call me back so we can have a chat about it. 

Sah - how are you doing? xxxx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- so sorry to read about what you have been through here is a vertical hung . Good news that you are getting the wheels in motion though. I hope you get some answers 

Mrs r- Edinburgh was beautiful I heard about the castle didn't realise how near to the town it was. One tricky bit was we meet up with friends and everyone was getting really drunk and because of the treatment I couldn't drink so felt a bit out of it oh well hopefully it is all for a good reason. Glad yoga went well

Waterlily- thanks for having your fingers crossed for me. Meeting your friend sounded nice I have never been to Sweden it is on my list to hopefully get there one day. You are doing well with your classes. 

I feel ok I had sharp pains a few days ago just feel crampy today. Just hope af stays away because I think waterlily said the same it always shows before otd   so far ...


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Hi all!

Newbie here! DH and I are currently waiting for our 1st PGD treatment from Guys in London (since March 2016).
Hope it's ok to join in?

Hope you're all well!

Jessie xx


----------



## Sah78

3ndlessdreamz- welcome you have been waiting for your treatment for ages since 2016? is it because it is on the NHS?


----------



## Pritamin

My god 3nd - you have been waiting since March 2016 without a cycle, how did you keep sane


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin - Fingers crossed for your blood test today!  Yeah, I know....even when we get one step closer, there still is a long line of hurdles ahead. People who get pregnant quickly the "normal" way probably never even think about most of them... 

Sah - How many days after transfer are you now? Fingers crossed for continued    Was always a sign something had happened for me!  Does your clinic do blood tests or did they just give you a POAS test?

MrsRL- How are things with you? 

3nd -  Welcome! I agree with Sah and Pritamin, that is a loooong wait. How did you manage?

AFM - I had a final scan today, last one was in week 19. MW was reluctant to send me a referral, but I wanted to see if all was still well with placenta etc. You can't see much at this stage, 34v+6. Baby was happy and weighs about 200g more than average at this stage, so it won't be tiny in all likelihood. My SIL was already measuring above the maximum range at this stage and she is due next week. Will be interesting to hear how big her baby is in the end..... I'm busy trying to tie up loose ends at work and prepare for a smooth hand-over. More work than I thought it would be actually! But providing Minime isn't coming much too soon I ought to be able to get it all fixed in time.


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Yeah we've been waiting on the NHS for a while now, last time we heard from them was March this year when we got discharged from ACU in Sheffield (Guys has a satellite clinic in Sheffield).  
I'm barely keeping it together tbh   one of my friends is pg with #2, another close friend got married back in august and got pg within 2 months, and my maid of honor is pg too
Just really hoping for any news now


----------



## Pritamin

Afternoon ladies, just got my results back for the repeat HCG and it confirmed what i thought. Level was only 5 so it is going down. Quite slowly but it's going down.
I'm OK though, booked in an initial appointment with London Women's clinic (where frosties are kept) for next Friday so hopefully we can get on to that FET pretty soon. I will continue to take progynova and cyclogest until Monday (nhs asked me to carry on until they see me) so that will delay my period which will probably then come around Friday. I don't think i will be able to start straight away but wouldn't it be nice??


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- at least now you know and can work towards the next step as you are already doing. Odd that NHS wanted you to keep going with progesterone. Your period may be delayed, but by the time I tested negative a couple of days after my weak BFP AF came anyway despite progesterone and then I stopped of course. 

3ndless- I know it's super tough when everyone else (presumably) gets pregnant right away and without any issues. I have a very fertile work place and had to watch lots of tummies grow and pop out tiny humans in the last few years.... Infertility sucks a lot! When do you ought to know if you can go ahead with your cycle?


----------



## Pritamin

That's how I feel waterlilly, although I'm having a particularly down time at the moment. One of my client who is 24 and I didn't even know had a boyfriend turned up today clearly pregnant, she is now 6 months in. The nutritionist who I visited quite a few times last year sent out an email today that their practice is closing and although she is still on maternity leave she will still see patients in her home. 
The May 2ww thread on this forum is super lucky and everybody is getting BFP and while I am super happy for all of them (not so much about randoms who haven't even been trying and fell pregnant nonetheless) as I know we are all in the same boat and some of them has been trying for longer than me I can't help but feeling that I'm the only one who couldn't produce a proper BFP and makes me feel an even bigger failure. I know this is silly but I just can't control my feelings at the moment. I didn't even cry since I found out it was a CP, in fact I didn't cry when I saw the the faint positive so it might be that all that emotion that I've held back want to erupt.
Sorry about such a depressing note xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin - I'd be surprised if there are many ladies with multiple failed attempts here, who don't feel that way. I swear I saw gazillions of pregnant bellies around me, at work and elsewhere. Everybody was pregnant but me, at least that's how I felt. Sure, you are happy for others, but at the same time how can one not wish to be in those other ladies's shoes? It's all normal and part of this very special kind of journey! Maybe your cp was a warm-up round for your body and is primed for next time.


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

It does feel like the whole world is popping out babies around us. And when the news hits, it makes you look back and think you've done something wrong. I know that's not the truth but it certainly feels that way. That's why we end up here chatting with each other to make it a bit more bearable   at least that's how I feel anyways, it's better to have somebody who understands to talk to!
Pritamin I wish you all the best during your recovery period and hope it's gonna be you next cycle.  
Water-lily, according to the timeline on Guys we should've started treatment 2 months from our last appointment, but it's going into the 3rd month now  it seems our timeline is double of what Guys have predicted, our appointments were all 4 months apart as supposed to 1-2 months.


----------



## Pritamin

Thank you 3ndless, that's a lovely thought to cling onto. xxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - so sorry to see your update and that it wasn't meant to be  Sending hugs to you. I hope you can make plans for the next steps now and plan to cycle again. How did your appointment go? I hope you have a plan in place. In the meantime, take care of yourself. This journey is so hard x

3endless - hello and welcome! You have had such a long wait, that must have been very difficult. I hope you get to start your cycle soon.

Sah - how is your 2ww going? Are you coming up to test day yet? So glad you had such a lovely time in Edinburgh! I hope things are going well for you and I'm keeping everything crossed x

Waterlily - glad all was well at your scan and baby is happy! I hope your handover goes well. When do you finish work for maternity leave? How long do you plan to have off?

AFM - I'm doing ok at the moment. I had yoga again yesterday, so just hope I don't feel the effects in my legs so much today  xx


----------



## Pritamin

Thanks MrsRL. I haven't had my appointment yet. I'm going to the NHS clinic tomorrow for a scan and blood test, I guess they just want to make sure it's a chemical and not eptopic or something else and the I'll have the initial consultation with London Women's clinic on Friday. Will keep you girls updated.

Sah - I've got everything crossed for you. Your otd must be coming up soon. xxx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

Mrs r - I can't remember about what you said about you moving is that still going ahead? 

Waterlily- how exciting that you are planning to start your maternity leave

3endless- I really feel for you I wish I could think of a way to speed up the process for you.  

My otd is Tuesday ekk I am so nervous I am enjoying being pupo and am going to be worried to test.


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - sorry I got mixed up with the days. How did your appointment go today? Hope you got on ok. Let us know how you got on 

Sah - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you that it's good news. Keep us updated! Hope you're able to do something nice this evening! The moving is still going ahead touch wood, no dates as yet but we're hoping for July. Good luck again!! 

xx


----------



## water-lily78

Morning, ladies! 

3nd-Sounds like a very frustrating process to me! Why the delay with the clinic? Is the place too busy and understaffed? 

Pritamin - How did the visit to the clinic go yesterday? Did you get some more insights? 

Sah - How did the test go? Having everything crossed for you!  

MrsRL - How are you getting on?  

Afm - Nothing new here, just working and digging in the garden. My DP is in Amsterdam this week, just because he can, a "workation". So I have the house all to myself.  I said to him better do it now than in 2 weeks as then technically it isn't so unlikely anymore that the baby turns up. Would be 2 week early, but still...


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I hope yesterday went well for you. 

Mrsr- july for your move that sounds good

Waterlily- I hope you are ok and have fun home alone eating foods you like and doing things you enjoy

It is a bfn for us again ...   shame my egg did so well surviving the thaw. I know that there wasn't anything I could of done differently I did everything from the book


----------



## MrsRL

So sorry to hear it's a bfn Sah. Sending hugs your way and do take care of yourself and hubby. I hope in time you can plan the next steps that feel right for you. Take care xx


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Sah, I am so sorry to hear of your BFN. Sending you hugs xxxx
I know it's early days but do you know what your next steps would be? Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Afm - I found out yesterday that we have two more NHS funded FETs left (not quite sure how my husband and I managed to overlook this tiny detail ) which I am very happy about as both the doctor and the lead nurse are lovely plus they know my body and history so hopefully they will be able to tweak things for next time so it will work. I have to wait for Af to arrive (hopefully won't take too long) then I have to go for a scan and all going well at that I could start in the following cycle. she will decide based on the scan what protocol I'll be on.


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Sah   sorry about your BFN  
Pritamin good luck for your next cycle    
I wish I know what's holding Guys up, but on a good note, both DH and I have started our conception vitamins. Not leaving anything to chance right?


----------



## water-lily78

Sah- Sorry you got a BFN!   It is probably just a numbers game for you, too, though it's frustrating and tough! Are you already planning for the next step? 

Pritamin - Yay for more free FET cycles! You still have 2 frosties, right? Tiny detail...yeah, right.  Good news also that you will be able to start soon with the next attempt! 

3nd - After reading "It starts with the egg" I also bought a few things and even made my DH take some extra vitamins. He wasn't too happy about it, but maybe, just maybe, it gave us the edge in the end for getting a decent embryo.... But I did so only after a few failed cycles. There is still a chance that high doses of things can mess with certain systems, but if things are already not working at all, there isn't much to lose.  

MrsRL - Moving in July sounds good as that will give you still some time to settle in before your LO arrives, right?


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- great news that you can start again so soon and on the NHS as well

I called the clinic I am still to take the meds till Friday and then test again just incase it is a late implanting ( not holding out much hope) I spoke to Dh about moving on to de but he said I can't take much more of the emotion he is really down about it all we will have to see.


----------



## water-lily78

Oh Sah, yeah, this journey is really hard for all! Let's keep our fingers crossed for a late implanter though!   I'm sure DH will recover as well in a wee while, if it remains a bfn, so you can talk about the way forward.


----------



## Sah78

3endless- you are going well taking supplements ready to get started 

Pritamin-     I hope af shows soon for you to start again

It wasn't a late implantator got a bfn on the two tests this morning and called clinic told to stop the meds. I was glad to go to work I have been very strong though all my bfn's but got to me tonight. Me and Dh decided to have a  BBQ and burst into tears about it all ( I think having an alcoholic drink didn't help 😟) I have my follow up on weds but I think we need a break for the summer though as my body has been through a lot. 

I hope everyone has nice plans for the bank holiday


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Sah, this is so bloody hard.
We put on a strong face, you think you're OK then it hits you from nowhere but it's all part of this process.

AF has been and gone so my next step is to go for a scratch and a FET chat on 16th June. Chat is purely formality, they want to make sure I'm still with DH before they put his embryo back.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies, sorry I've been quiet.

Sah - so sorry to hear it's a bfn, this journey is very tough. It sounds like a break will do you good and give your body a rest and then you can make the plans you need to for possibly doing another cycle. Take care of yourself and DH xx

Pritamin - that's great news that you have two more NHS funded FETs  I hope you're able to start soon. 

3endlessdreamz - good news you have started in the conception vitamins, it's always nice to feel like you're doing something as the waiting does feel like forever. Like Waterlily I read 'it starts with the egg' after our first cycle and followed the advice in that for our second. My DH was also on other tablets prescribed by his urologist though. I hope you get to start soon. 

Water-lily - July would be ideal, but still no date yet. How's it going with you? 

Take care lovely ladies. xx


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- that is good that af has turned up so now you can get started. Do you have your scan soon? 

3Endless, waterlily and mrs r I hope you are all doing well and had a nice weekend 

I had a nice weekend and the weather was nice as well I worked hard in the garden as when I was in the tww I kept looking out the window and noticing things that needing  doing. We are going on holiday soo.  ( two weeks) off to Spain I can't wait I have started packing over the weekend 🙊


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - it sounds like the holiday is just what you need. I hope you have a lovely relaxing time  good news you got to sort your garden too. I hope you're doing ok as you can be xx

Hello to waterlily, Pritamin and 3endless, I hope you're all ok xx


----------



## MrsRL

Sah - it sounds like the holiday is just what you need. I hope you have a lovely relaxing time  good news you got to sort your garden too. I hope you're doing ok as you can be xx

Hello to waterlily, Pritamin and 3endless, I hope you're all ok xx


----------



## water-lily78

Sah - So what's happening in the garden? Are things progressing nicely in yours? I'm hoping to put my tomatoes, squash, cucumber and pumpkins out this weekend. Need to buy more Ikea curtains though to protect the plants from snails and slugs etc...  Your trip to Spain sounds lovely! Great way to recharges ones batteries! 

MrsRL - All good here! How are you doing? Are you wearing maternity clothes yet or do you still fit mostly in your normal stuff? 

Pritamin - Great you have the scratch lined up now! What else are you doing in the run up to the FET? 

3ndless- I hope you are well!

AFM - I'm just rounding.... a lot. Today is 37+0, so technically the baby wouldn't be premature anymore if it popped out now. Feels like the body is starting to prepare a bit more these days and the MW said I might want to stop digging in the garden and cycling uphill, if I don't want to risk having the kid a week or two early. A week early would be ok, I think, but since I'm still working all of next week, 2 weeks early would really be a pain in the bum.


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Sah - hope it's going well with your garden  looking forward to hearing from you when you're back from your holiday! And most importantly enjoy the sunshine in Spain 

MrsRL - we thought we might as well make our chances better, although the pills have a comical (for me) side effect! They're giving DH a massive boner in the morning (sorry for TMI)  

Water-lily -   so you're going to "work" till you drop (literally) then? Looking forward to hearing the good news from you  

Pritamin - hope you're well  

AFM - I'm going to the GP's on Tues to get some contraceptive pills that the Dr has promised to write me a letter for when we got discharged from ACU, which never came. DH had a conversation with Guys last week, they basically told him they're still testing and close to finishing, but no dates/schedules have been drawn up yet. I got in touch with CARE with regards to transferring there with the funding, and they're asking NHS for me.


----------



## Sah78

3endless- I hope that the NHS let you move to CARE you have been really patient. Got my fingers crossed that you get seen soon

Waterlily- not long for you now then how exciting  . We have got cucumbers, garlic, blueberries and strawberries growing last weekend I was weeding the front garden and worked up a sweat my next neighbour said hi ( she looked amazing) I had mud all over my face  

Mrs r and pritamin I hope you are both good

We had our follow up the doctor put the failed cycle down to poor egg quality  and quantity. We have two options egg share where I am a resipicant in this country or donor egg in Spain. There are pros and cons with both the donor has no waiting list and egg share has about four months to wait but doing it here will be easier to get to appointments. I think we will have to do some research.


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Sah, do you feel you get out what you wanted from the follow up consultation? You sound like you have made peace with the two options, good for you.
It might be a silly question but what is the difference between egg share and donor egg?

I'm well, thank you, just waiting for my scratch an appointment which is a week on Friday.
the only thing that worries me is that my usual doctor will be on holiday and I'll have the lead consultant doing the scratch. I hope he will be up to date with what i need to do next because last time i saw him he was all over the place.


----------



## Mrsbura

Hello ladies, can I join you?

I normally stay on the Wales board, but it's pretty quiet at the moment and feeling like I want to speak to people!

Summarised history to bring you up to speed.

We are classed as "unexplained" infertility. We were due to start stimming at the end of January, but my period was late and we found out we had a BFP (this took 3 years!), so shocked was an understatement. I started bleeding at 5 weeks, but the Dr just said it was normal. I pressed for a few blood tests and my beta was low, and rose really slowly (this should have been a warning sign). Everything I had read online said that my beta should double in 24 hours and mine didn't even go up by 15%, however GP said "it's still going up so looks like it's all progressing. I continued to bleed on and off and eventually at 8 weeks convinced her to send me to EPU. EPU scanned me and informed me that they couldn't see anything, by this point my bHCG was 3000 so they should definitely have seen something on the scan. I was admitted to hospital and then had to take a methotrexate injection to stop the pregnancy progressing. It was confirmed as ectopic.

We were absoloutely devastated. The EPU consultant said we would have to wait 3 months before trying again, and so we booked a follow up appointment at the IVF clinic. Unfortunately they gave us different advice and have suggested we wait 6 months in order to let my body heal.

We have our treatment planning session on Thursday, and from preliminary dates we might start our treatment again in July/August. 

I am really hoping that on Thursday they don't give us any other advice or change the dates because I'm not sure I can cope with anymore delays to our timeline. 

How do you guys pass the time? I'm struggling to book anything to look forward to, as I keep thinking "but we might be cycling around this time". 

Look forward to chatting - sorry such a long post!


xxx


----------



## MargotW

Hi again after a long absence
Mrs Bura - sorry about your difficulties.  Last summer we had a 3month break between cycles. My husband and I like cycling. I booked us onto an organised ride and then we went out training together most weekends. My fitness really improved and I took my first medication literally the evening after doing the ride. I went into the IVF cycle feeling really fit and it helped me get through it. It also helped spending so much time with my husband and just enjoying his company, IVF can be difficult for relationships and it's good to remind yourself why you are with your partner. You don't need to do a bike ride but maybe there is some other activity you can do? If you aren't too far from the coast what walking about the coastal path?


----------



## Mrsbura

How funny, I bought my first road bike earlier this year and have just been working on getting my miles up! Hubby is full on cycling mad (he's doing a 230km sportive this weekend!), we go for about 30 miles together but at the moment that's as far as my fitness takes me. It is something I'd like to get more into.

It's our wedding anniversary next month so hoping to maybe go to Devon to walk around the coast - I wish we were closer to the sea, there is something so refreshing about staring into the horizon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MargotW

Ha that's perfect about the cycling challenge then. See if you can find a middling ride near you, avoid the sportives- 230km is crazy- ours was meant to be 120km although we missed a turning and ended up taking a short cut knocking 10km off- I laughed rather than cried. We often make a day of the cycling, we tend to travel out of London and will either have a pub lunch or take a picnic. Your husband will have to be patient. Mine is very fit and he races up hills ahead of me, yours can always cycle up, go down and then up again. When you are doing the hills, don't care about the speed and don't worry about using the lowest gear, that is what they are there for. The sea is lovely x


----------



## Pritamin

Oh dear, ivf really messes with one's head. When I read your post Margot and saw that you and DH love cycling I was like Whaaaat?!? They must be totally crazy they like doing IVF cycles  then I read on and realised that wasn't the case but it clearly shows that you associate almost everything with this crazy journey.

Welcome ladies 

MrsBurs - I find waiting in between cycles the worst but then somehow time passes and you cycle again. I decided that I'll try to shed those 3kgs that slowly but steadily crept on since I started cycling last August. But they are so stubborn and hard to shake off so I took up running again which I totally abandoned as soon as the I word was mentioned.
My thinking is that if I manage to go back to my ideal weight then I'll be rewarded with a successful cycle. I know...   
If only it were that easy... 

Anyway, lovely to have you here xxx


----------



## Sah78

Mrs bura - sorry to hear about your journey. Me and Dh believe that we have to have things to do in our diary constantly as we have been let down so often then if things happen it will be a nice problem to have. 

Margot- nice to see you back. How are you getting on? 

Pritamin- egg share is done in the uk where a lady can cycle for a reduced cost  (they have to be under 36 will good Amh) so say they produce 8 eggs I will get four and they get four as well I will be paying for thier treatment too. 
Egg donor is done abroad and involves that we pay for the treatment still but keep all the eggs so there is a lot to think about also it depends on the difference In cost Dh is a bit worried about logistics wise as not sure how much notice you get for appointments. I hope your scratch goes well


----------



## MargotW

Morning
Oh yes Pritamin I confuse the IVF cycling and bicycle cycling!  IVF is on our minds way too much though. I hope they scratch us is ok. 

Sah- sorry that your treatment hasn't worked. I'm not exactly sure about the logistics for egg sharing or donation. I'm not sure if the Donor Conception Network may help. One thing I would say is that I know someone who used donor eggs abroad, 4 embryos were transferred and she had triplets. She is permanently exhausted and can't go out without help. I'm sure you are too sensible to do that though. 

We are in between treatment again. I've now had 4 rounds, the last one resulted in a BFP but then I had a delayed miscarriage and ERPC. Our consultant has suggested that if the next round doesn't work look at donor sperm and if that doesn't work donor eggs. I think if we go into donor eggs I would egg share at my clinic as I really trust them but I can see the attraction of going abroad. I'm not sure when we will try again.


----------



## water-lily78

Hej hej, 

Sorry for the radio silence! I've been trying to finish up work last week (failed and am still working on bits and pieces from home), have been weeding in the garden that is quickly turning into a jungle and am generally a bit slower now. EDD is a week today and I'm feeling it at last. Oddly enough.  Nope, haven't got it all sorted yet, but working on it. This week I had my DP's kids at home as well while he is working and they are already on summer holidays. Took a fair bit of time to prepare 2 meals for them each day....

3ndless: Nope, I won't work until I drop...Really hoping to finalise it all tomorrow.   But then that's what I said last week.  How are you getting on with transferring and all?

Sah: My cucumbers got snail-attacked when I planted them outside... Will see if there will be any cucumbers to harvest this year or if they will just pack up now. Yeah, the gardening look. I'm always sweaty and covered in soil and got scratches everywhere. Did I mention my garden is turning into a jungle?  Have you managed to research egg share vs egg donor a little more?

Pritamin: Good luck with the scratch tomorrow! 

Mrsbura: Welcome! Sorry to hear about your story so far! Great though that July is just around the corner and that you will be cycling again really soon! I agree with MargotW, this journey can be really tough on relationships. We also had a longer break than usual last summer due to summer holidays in Sweden, and what cam I say. That last cycle was successful. Maybe sometimes a little break is good!  

MargotW: My round 4 was also a BFP that didn't stick. 5th time lucky though, so I keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pritamin

Woo hoo Waterlilly, that's so exciting. It's come around so quickly, unbelievable. I'm sure it hasn't felt that quick for you but your final week is finally here 

Nothing to report from me, had my scratch last week and currently on AF watch when i start downregging.
I tried to calculate when ET will be and it's sometime around 20th July and we have a wedding to attend in Budapest on 22nd so let's hope it won't fell on the same day. 

lovely, lovely day in London. I am loving the sun and the heat!!


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- ekk not long till you start again it is really hard to organise et around events it is really annoying but hope it fits around the wedding 

Waterlily- gosh how exciting that you are almost there   Don't worry to much about the garden just take it easy. Do you have the hot weather? It has been boiling here and Portugal have had fires so seems to be in slot of Europe 
Mrs r- I hope you are getting on well and your move is progressing 

I am back from my holiday it was lovely to relax and spend quality time with Dh. We are going to call the clinic and make an appointment with the nurse who deals with donor egg and egg share as we have a few questions we need answered before we decide what to do next. 

 To everyone else


----------



## water-lily78

Pritamin- Has AF come by now? How are things going? Yes, finally 40 weeks have come and gone...no baby yet though!

Sah- Great that you had such a lovely holiday! Have you already got an appointment yet for the egg sharing/donation research? I'm glad i have the garden! It gives  me stuff to do while I'm waiting for something to happen! Today I'll harvest rhubarb for the last time this season and make a huge pot of jam. Will even use some of last year's gooseberries that are still sitting in the freezer....the next batch is just around the corner now! 

AFM- Yep, d-day has come and gone. I'm 2 days overdue now and I have zero signs that the baby will come any time soon.   A good friend of mine was induced a couple of days ago after nothing had happened after 2 weeks of extra waiting. I really hope to avoid this and I still have a number of days left, but one does wonder... Send me your labour vibes, ladies!


----------



## MargotW

Hi there
Pritamin, 20 July will come in no time, hopefully you will be able to attend the wedding. 
Sah, glad that you had a good holiday. When do you speak to the nurse? There's lots to think about but at least you know there's a way forward.
Water-Lily it's exciting that you have got to 40 weeks. First borns always seem to be late amongst my friends. I am not sure that any of the old wives tales such as eating curry etc have worked but it seems like you are making really good use of your time. Your garden sounds amazing. Good luck for the birth, I am sending my labour vibes to you x


----------



## Sah78

Margot- I hope you are good. Have you been on your bike cycling recently? 

Waterlily- I hope you don't have to wait too much longer to meet baby. Sending you vibes. 
Yum that sounds nice I find home grow veg and fruit have much more flavour than bought ones. I have been gardening all day I took a rose bush out as it wasn't flowering much. I seem to have got a thorn in my finger i should learn to wear gloves but I don't like them as I can't grab anything with them on. 

We are going to see the nurse about egg share/ donor egg on 7th July. 

I hope everyone has a nice rest of their weekends


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well. I do apologize in advance for the depressing post.
We've had a phone call yesterday with regards to PGD and what's happening and why the wait's been so long (almost a year and 4 months).
We've been told there's little chance of starting any treatment this year, and maybe looking at next year  
I asked them what we should be doing in the mean time and basically been told there's nothing we can do while we wait.
I'm really struggling to cope with it now and it's already been hard watching our friends doing it naturally, from having the thought to giving birth, yet we're still waiting.
I don't know what to do anymore   we're just going to end up not having any friends in the end as they get pregnant and give birth one by one because it's too hard to face it for us.
I've tried counselling, but it only helps for so long and then the emotions come back 10x stronger, and I don't want to be on any pills because that'll be a factor that might affect the IVF process. Sometimes it feels like I'm either going to go insane before we start treatment or I'm just going to be so numb towards everything.

Sorry for the depressing post x


----------



## Pritamin

3ndlessdreamz - My heart is bleeding for you. Waiting really is the hardest part. I had to wait almost a whole year before we finally got to ET but that is NOTHING compared to your wait. Did they tell you why you have to wait so long? did they run out of funding? I don't want to dig into your pocket but could you not do a private cycle while you wait? It would drive me insane. The only thing which is on your side (and that is a MASSIVE advantage) is your age. Even if you had to wait another year (and I pray you won't) you would still be a young mother and could have more children. But I know this doesn't console you at the moment one bit and I hope I don't upset you by saying this. What is PGD by the way? is it the same as PGS so they will test your embryos before putting them back?  

Water-lily - any news

Sah - I'm glad your holiday refilled your batteries and you are now ready for the next step. 

AF started properly last Wednesday so i'm now downregging. It's weird though as it stopped by Saturday (which is normal) but then I started spotting again Sunday morning and been spotting ever since. I don't mind if it only means that my lining will be nice and thin i just hope it doesn't mean that the drugs didn't work. I'm going for a scan on Tuesday to find out. Nothing else to report from me.


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Hi Pritamin, yeah PGD is kind of like PGS, but they just test for a certain gentic condition and put the ones without back. Only get one ET at a time though. They said they want to have my parents' DNA samples as well, and funding shouldn't be an issue. However, it didn't matter to them that I've told the geneticists time and time again that my parents live abroad, they only asked to have it in the most recent phone call. Also, they haven't even devised how they will get the DNA samples as of yet, no sample pots sent or anything. I'll be very annoyed if they come back and tell me that's the only thing holding the testing up.   Because they could've asked for it earlier! One cycle of PGD costs £8000 and we don't have that kind of money tbh.


----------



## Pritamin

3ndless - do you have to do PGD? Can you not just have an IVF cycle and at least get to ET? or do you have frosties that are waiting to be tested??


----------



## 3ndlessdreamz

Pritamin - DH has tubular sclerosis and has 50% chance of passing it on, TS can cause severe tubular abnormalities that leads to all sorts of conditions such as epilepsy (DH has), skin leisions, brain devlopmental issues, kidney issues, heart issues and lung issues (DH due to his height was already at risk of collapse lungs and he's had it twice and has been to surgery for it). If there was an IVF option to at least get frosties I'd do it in a heartbeat becuase the waiting and doing nothing is painful   but Guys and Jessops is adament on getting the testing/probe done before they start me on any drugs.


----------



## Sah78

Pritamin- I was spotting for a bit after af so hopefully Tuesday goes well   For you fingers crossed for you this time 

3endless- I feel for you it is such a rough ride but you will get there in the end. Why do they need a sample from your parents? I hope you and Dh have some nice things planned while you wait that is what helps us. 

We are seeing the nurse next Friday to ask more questions about what to do next ( de or egg share)


----------



## water-lily78

MargotW- Over 41 weeks now and still counting! Yes, it is amazing to be actually in the position to have made it this far, after a tough IVF journey. Thanks for your vibes! Can you send some more?  

Sah- Great you will have your appointment at last next week! I hope you will get some good info that allows you to make the right choice for you guys! I'm still in the garden and had my first little strawberry harvest yesterday. OMG, homegrown strawberries are just so good! Did you manage to get the thorn out? I always use gloves, there is just too much weeds around that have irritating properties and I think I'd never get my hand clean, if I didn't use them.  I'm still waiting for LO to arrive though and getting down to tear up some weeds isn't getting easier.... 

Pritamin- Sorry, no news!  Yes, I think spotting is pretty normal. I also remember having that in one of my cycles and asked the nurse. The lining is just so thin and isn't allowed to build up, so it's constantly bleeding a tiny bit. Doesn't have to happen, but is common. I'm sure your scan will look great! 

3endless- I'm sorry to read your news about further delays. This must be so frustrating for you! Since all the genetic background has been known, it seems this process of testing could have been initiated so much earlier.  If you had the funds for a private cycle without deeper testing, would you be ok with "flying blind" and transfer without the PGD? I know it isn't probably very helpful right now, but as Pritamin said, at least you have time on your side and biologically speaking, another year's wait wouldn't leave you off any worse in that sense. But it seems you are very ready for a baby now and any waiting, particularly when there is nothing else for you to do, can be agony. I know, I'm not good with that kind of wait, hence my series of back-to-back cycles. 
I hope you and DH will find a way to keep your friends along the way in any case, friendships are so important in this journey. But I understand that watching them getting pregnant is tough. I have to admit that during my journey I also removed myself more from the people who were enlarging their families, and I spent more time with childless friends/couples instead. In my age group though, my childfree friends are all so by choice, so they had never any qualms about talking IVF or were in danger of becoming parents while we were still trying. Do you happen to know any people like this?          

AFM - As mentioned above, I still haven't made any progress on giving birth. 41+1 today and counting. Had a scan yesterday to check for size of the baby (to give an indication if the placenta is working still fine) and amount of amniotic fluid. All good, so they will let me happily struggle on for another week. I agreed with my midwife this week though, that I will give her a call on Monday, if nothing has transpired by then. If I want to, I can probably be induced earlier, due to old age and all.  Natural would be, of course, preferable... Not sure yet what I will decide. But one way or another, if nothing happens, I will be induced latest 7th July. Keep on sending me those vibes! Got nothing else planned for the weekend yet, so ready to roll!


----------



## MargotW

3ndless - it's a very long wait for you but hopefully worth it in the end. It's quite amazing what they are doing and I am sure a really complicated process. 
Pritamin, hope all is ok when they scan you.
Say- I hope that the appointment is useful for you.
Water lily- am sending more vibes. Sounds like your little one is quite comfy. Your garden sounds amazing. Unfortunately we live in a flat, we have a small allotment area which is about 1m by 2 metres but it's nice to grow bits. We've already had broad beans and peas, radishes, a couple of beetroot and radishes. Last weekend we dug everything up and started again. Our friends' 3 year old was helping and she emptied half a packet of beetroot over the radish seeds so we'll see what happens 😉


----------



## water-lily78

How is everyone? 

MargotW - My garden is actually an allotment garden near our house. The house has a bit of green space, but when I dug around a bit I found that all the soil is basically rubbish from when the house is built. I don't want to grow food in this stuff. Bleh! Advantage of having a house with only a bit of green space is that if I get tired of having a garden, I just give up my allotment.  It is quite interesting how much one can grow on 2 sqm. Especially when planning the order of things well, like you seem to do. Hehe, small gardeners often make for interesting results. I hope you like beetroot then! I have quite successfully transplanted tiny carrot plants before that came up too close. I'm sure you can even move the beetroot, so you done't need to just tear up stuff.

AFM- Still no baby. Had very promising contractions last night that kept me up in the small hours, but then they just disappeared. Not impressed!!!! Ok to destroy a perfectly fine night with the appropriate results, but this was just a very bad tease. I'll book a time for induction on Friday today. Maybe just that will kick things off.  keep on sending those vibes!


----------



## Pritamin

Water-lily - you have a very laid back one in there, no rush to come out, is there? 
I had a feeling your D day will be today so let's hope at least thing will start really happen today.

AFM - had my scan yesterday, all nice and quiet on ovary front and lining is thin so i'm onto the next stage with FET with half a dose of buserelin and the addition of ostrogen tablets. next scan is a week on Friday and if all goes the same way as it did last time my ET will be on 20th July. We'll see.... xxxx


----------



## Sah78

Margot- your allotment sounds lovely   Wish our garden was bigger to grow more fruit and veg

Waterlily- sending you vibes that you don't have to wait any longer    

Pritamin- glad that your scan went well and you are progressing to the next stage I hope it goes well for you


----------



## Pritamin

Good luck for the induction today water-lilly. i hope you will have a swift delivery.

sah - we have a massive garden but can't find the time to do anything with it. Working full time in London just takes so much out of us. Either that or we are just lazy


----------



## Pritamin

Hey water-lily, have you got an update for us? xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Hello ladies!

I guess you know the reason for my absence. After all he had to come out one way or another.  Little Erik was born last Thursday in the wee hours. 51cm, 3674g. A little below average considering he stayed in that long, but he did very well. One day before induction, maybe booking it actually helped.  We are all good and Erik breast-feeds like a champ! 
I fared really well considering first child and my age, but a few days after the delivery I got a really bad pain in the groin. Thought it was a cramp, but after a couple of days of it not going away, I got checked by the clinic again and, Voila, i had bled into the muscles in the area and it that section is rock solid. will take 2 weeks to clear, so on pain meds until then. Oh what fun.  Got a really cure bay out of it though!


----------



## MrsRL

Congratulations water-lily on the birth of baby Erik! So happy for you and it sounds like he is doing brilliantly  sorry to hear about your bleeding, hope it clears soon.

Hello to everyone else! 
I will post properly soon but things very manic here at the moment. x


----------



## Sah78

Congratulations waterlily what a lovely name for your Little boy take care of yourself and don't start gardening yet just chill

Pritamin- I hope you are getting on well

Mrs r- I hope you are good


----------



## Pritamin

Congrats Waterlily on the arrival of little Erik. To me he sounds perfect size 💙💙💙
By the way, I love the name Erik (especially since watching True Blood  )

Sah, thanks for asking I'm on for ET on Thursday and I'm torn again between one and two. I was pretty confident both would go back (1x4Bb, 1x3bb) but obviously doctor threw me again. Not sure what I expected really, it's the same doctor so it's hardly a surprise she has the same views 
I have until Tuesday to decide. Hope everyone else is fine xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining you but I feel like this is probably the place for me at the moment.  I had a BFP after a FET in June and am currently 7+5 weeks pregnant.  Last weekend, I felt very nauseous all weekend (which I think now was a bug, rather than morning sickness).  I had felt a little nauseous on and off during the week leading up to last weekend, and then during this past week, I have felt less nauseous, but still a little on and off.  It's like the symptoms have started to disappear (and I didn't have many to start with...).  I have one baby born in 2015, and no symptoms at all with him other than sore boobs, so I had put the lack of symptoms down to having already had a baby - I was surprised to experience the nausea this time.  My first scan at the clinic is booked for this coming Thursday.  I was so panicked on Friday that things were not progressing, that I paid for a private scan locally yesterday.  The scan showed a heartbeat (they didn't confirm the rate), yolk sac, fetal pole and the pregnancy was in the right place.  The sonographer said everything looked normal, except that the baby was measuring 6+2 weeks instead of 7+4 weeks.  Obviously, dates cannot be wrong due to FET, and I had a BFP on 4DP5DT so there is not much room for late implantation to be the cause.  Measuring 9 days behind seems an awful lot to me.  The baby did look like a very small version of where it should be at - rather than like a 'blob' I'd expect to see at 6+2 weeks.  I could see a head, and think that I could make out arm and leg buds.  I don't know if anyone else has had any similar experiences to share?  Everything I have read online suggests that this is not good at all.  The baby was 6mm and from what I have read, should be around 12mm.

Looking forward to chatting to you all.  I have already seen some familiar names on this thread xx


----------



## MargotW

Congratulations Water-Lily. Sorry to hear about the bleed but so pleased you got a cute baby out of it! In England babies are always measured in g but then the parents always say the weight in lb so little Erik is 8lb 1 1/2 ounces which sounds like a decent weight! 

Mrs RL hope things are going well and the move is going smoothly. 

Pritamin - do what is best for you, is your doctor scaring you about twins? the chance of my husband and I having twins is so remote I will happily risk it - and there is a part of me which would love them.

Shootingstar - congratulations on the BFP. I think a heartbeat is a really good sign. I have heard of embryos catching up. 

I have been on down reg and have my first scan today so hopefully starting stims tonight. 
X


----------



## Pritamin

Margot - fingers crossed you can start tonight! She is not scaring me, more like she is warning me about complications in twin pregnancies plus the fact that one bad one can pull the other one with it.

Shooting - I think if the sonographer said everything was fine then that's a good sign and you should probably listen to them rather than Dr Google . Measuring can be different, depends on how the foetus was lying when they were doing the scan. I have a colleague whom throughout both her pregnancies was told countless of times that the baby was too small and the kids turned out just fine. She's Japanese and asian babies are always smaller. So try not the panic, nausea can come and go as far as I know.  xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been awol, it has been a busy few weeks. 

Sah - how are things with you now? I hope your appointment went well and you have started making plans.

Pritamin - how exciting that ET is this Thursday! Wishing you the very best of luck! Have you made a decision on how many yet? It is a hard decision and one I had to make on the spot, but in my experience the lesser quality one didn't pull the other one with it, as I had a blast and morula transferred and only one took. You need to be happy with your decision and no one else can tell you what to do. Wishing you all the very best. 

Shootingstar - I'm sorry to hear about your worries, as Pritamin said it's best to trust in the sonographer if they thought everything was ok. Symptoms can definitely also come and go! I also know of people that had no symptoms at all and everything was fine. Definitely avoid google, I'm terrible for doing that myself!! If it's any reassurance, my baby didn't even look like a baby at 6+2 and was just a blob, so it sounds positive and it might just be that you will have a smaller baby. Hopefully we can help you and provide support x

Margot - I hope you can start stims tonight! Wishing you the very best of luck with your cycle! I hope it goes well for you. Keep us updated!  

Water-lily - I hope you and baby Erik are doing well. 

AFM - things have been manic with our house move etc. We moved in on 7th July and then had a week off so have managed to get quite settled in. As for baby, I am 29+6 today and at my 28 week midwife appointment I was measuring small and basically below the line, so I was sent for a growth scan the next day. The scan found that baby was measuring small unfortunately and had dropped down on the growth chart. The main concern was his head was measuring small. I wasn't really told anything, but told to keep an eye on movements. I have another growth scan and consultant appointment this Wednesday so hoping there has been some growth and to find out more then, as it has been a worry for us xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for the replies.  It is very good to hear that this could turn around and be OK.

MargotW - Good luck with your cycle.  I hope that your scan went well and that you're able to start stims tonight!  Thanks for your words of encouragement, it is good to hear that there are positive stories out there!

Pritamin - I think you have to go with your gut re the 1 vs 2 embryos to transfer.  At my first two FETs, I was advised to put one back, but I have already been told that if this doesn't work out, they will advise a double embryo transfer using my last two remaining blasts, which are a 4BA and a 3BB (the 4BA has a low embryo scope score and so they think the 3BB has a better chance).  I suppose you have to be prepared for the chance of twins.  I know I would struggle with twins and a toddler, so I would opt for one, but if it was my first IVF and pregnancy, I would have gone for two.  Thanks for your advice too - haha yes Google is terrible sometimes, but it's so hard not to look these things up.

MrsRL - Thanks for your words.  Everything apart from the CRL measurement looked OK.  I'm not sure how important the length is in determining whether the pregnancy will progress but I just have to hope that the baby carries on growing.  Good to hear that symptoms can come and go - as I didn't have any with my first pregnancy.  Symptoms is new for me - I just imagined they would stay and continue to get worse!  Thanks for the support.  I'm sorry to hear you are having some worries too.  My son measured larger than dates on the 12 week scan, then measured small throughout the pregnancy from 24 weeks.  I was so concerned about it but he was a healthy 7lb 5.5oz when he was born.  It's a very worrying time but they will keep an eye on you.  I used to pop into my local hospital if ever I was worried about movements as they would monitor to make sure the heart rate increased with movements etc.  It did give a lot of reassurance.  Thinking about you and wishing you well for the scan on Wednesday xx

water-lily78 - Huge congratulations on the arrival of your little one.  I do like the name Erik, and the spelling!!

AFM - I called my clinic this morning to explain what had happened at the weekend, and about the private scan I went for.  The nurse I spoke to said that when I go for my scan at the clinic, they will do everything they can to make sure that the baby is in absolutely the right position to measure, and did say that the baby could have been a little curled up hence the lower measurement.  I asked would they be concerned if the measurement was correct and the baby was measuring nine days behind and she told me that they would just want me to come in for a scan a week later.  She said that nine times out of ten that the embryo catches up.  I did feel a little better after speaking with her but I am still concerned.  I've been having a LOT of cramping and lower back ache today.  This could be either a really good sign (lots of growing) or a really bad sign.  No bleeding, but I'm on Cyclogest (400mg twice per day).  Does anyone happen to know if Cyclogest would hold off bleeding if a miscarriage were to happen at the 8 week stage?  I'm worried in case the cramping is bad news and I wouldn't know.  I'm 7+6 weeks today xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone, just a quick update, and it's not good news.  I had a scan today which showed no growth since Saturday, and a slow heart rate.  The yolk sac was also quite big.  I now have to wait for the heart to stop beating before deciding on next steps.  I'm devastated xx


----------



## MrsRL

So sorry to hear your update shootingstar  I'm devastated for you. Please take care of yourself and your family, sending hugs your way. xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Shooting I'm so very sorry, that's heartbreaking news    
Look after yourself and DH, sending you the biggest virtual hug ever xxxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Thank you ladies, for your lovely replies.  I'm going to take the time to come to terms with the loss of this pregnancy and try to focus on other things for a little while.  I had a chemical pregnancy earlier this year after an embryo transfer, and that, together with this miscarriage at a later stage has really knocked me.  I know that there is no future for this pregnancy now, so I am hoping that things pass quickly.  At least this way, I will have the option to move forwards as quickly as possible with the next (last) embryo transfer, although realistically I think I will wait more than just a couple of months xx


----------



## MargotW

Shooting Star so sorry to hear your news, the waiting is the worst bit. I had ERPC and I have to say it was the best way of dealing with it. I had it under general anaesthetic and didn't have to think about what happened. It was also covered by health insurance if you have it and Lister put me into the list the next day so it really was over quickly. They really looked after me. I still didn't bleed when I stopped Cyclogest and a natural miscarriage can take weeks- I was too scared to wait for that. 
Pritamin how are you doing?
Mrs RL how are you? How was the growth scan? 
Water-Lily hope you are healing and little Erik is well.
No real news my end. I'm stimming now with no real side effects x
X


----------



## Pritamin

Margot - I'm officially PUPO, had a FET yesterday and the interesting thing was that they thawed the 3BB instead of the 4BB as one of the Bs in the latter one was actually a B minor. For a second I thought the embryologist was talking about music 
Anyway the 3BB turned out to be an excellent quality as it already started to hatch   
I actually secretly wanted the 3BB put back because I decided that it must have been a boy being the slowest most chilled one out of the three 
So I'm very happy, OTD is 01/08 so I will spend the entire 2ww in Hungary. DH is coming back to the UK on the 30th so we might do a cheeky wee POA then xxx


----------



## water-lily78

Hej ladies!

Sorry for the lack of personals earlier.. I really don't spend that much time on the laptop these days and I often sit down for breast-feeding without my phone (bad planning on my part). Thank you all for your good wishes!  

Pritamin-congrats on being PUPO! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!   Great to be on holidays during 2ww as that can only help to kill time!  Funny you say that thong about being chilled and a boy. My DP has already 3 girls and he said that, while I find evenings quite taxing with Erik, he is overall much more chilled than his other 3 were at that age.  
Yep, Erik is the more common spelling in Sweden. Haha, now I remember Erik Northman....  

shootingstar-I'm so sorry to hear about your news! Devastating!   And I can relate to wanting to move on quickly, I'd be the same. I hope things will pass quickly for you in any case. I'm not sure if it helped in my case in the end, but I had a forced 3-4 month break (Sweden goes collectively on holidays in July/August) between my chemical and my successful pregnancy, instead of my usual back to back cycles. Sending you   for your recovery and next steps!

sah-Too late with the gardening! The first time I went down with my DP to do watering, but Erik started screaming straight away. so DP watered and I ran off to find a shady spot for the feeding frenzy. I have tried to garden on my own, but Erik doesn't wanna hang by himself, so unless I have someone with me who can sit with him, it ain't happening. Have done some hard core weeding though, just to keep the plot from growing over. This won't be a great season, but I am determined to not let it go all out of hand in any case. 
How are things going with you? You had your appointment with the nurse to talk about egg share or donor egg, right? Did you get insightful info?

MrsRL-Sorry to hear your news from the scan! This must be a worry for you two! How are you feeling? Is the little one wiggling on as expected? Maybe the measurements are not quite spot on? They seem to be off by a bit for many, so maybe he isn't quite as small as they think he is. Has the baby always followed the growth curve along the lower edge? They always said to me it is less important where the baby lies on the chart, but that it is good if he follows along a normal curve.... 

Margot-Hehe, despite my 10 years in the UK, I never got quite adjusted to imperial measures and lb.  Yes, Erik was quite alright in terms of weight and, most importantly, he had gained a good deal thanks to being firmly attached to my boobs most times.  
I hope the stimming continues for you to be symptom-free and productive! I am glad that I took that part usually quite well. The process is quite taxing as it is!
How is the furry of beetroot and radish coming along? You ought to see the outcome of your gardening help quite well now!   

AFM- I have finished my coffee now in peace (left DP in bed with the baby after a long feeding session) and will treat myself to a peaceful shower as well. Of course, these are luxury problems, but in the evenings from maybe 5pm to bedtime, I don't dare to leave the house with Erik as he will not sleep or lie by himself. I feel a bit trapped to be honest, after being so used to being active and out and about any time I like. My midwife had no health concerns for me during the pregnancy and said I was young for my age, but said that ladies at my age who are first-time-mums often find it hard to adjust to the new situation after birth as they are so used to being independent. In a week's time, DP will travel to the UK for a week with his middle child and I will be by myself. I kinda dread that time as I won't be able to park Erik with DP for half an hour when I need a break. It'll be character-building, I'm sure.  
A week ago, I was by myself as well for the best part of the day and Erik was inconsolable. Not even boobs were doing the trick! I cried with him like a mad person, thinking he hated me and I sucked at being a mum. Thanks, oh you fine post-pregnancy hormones! I hope it is ok to write this here... Goes to show that after worrying times with IVF and its hurdles, more come afterwards and tax you in different ways.


----------



## MrsRL

Shootingstar - thinking of you and hope you're looking after yourself and can take some time out before you look at doing ivf again x

Pritamin - congratulations on being PUPO! It sounds like you have an excellent quality embryo there  It sounds like you have a lovely 2ww planned so hopefully it doesn't drag. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Margot - how is stimming going? I hope it's going well and you have continued to have no side effects. Thanks for asking after me, I will update below.

Water-lily - I'm not surprised that you have no time to update on here! It sounds like you are doing really well so far. I can imagine that you are taxed in different ways. I will update below on the scans.

Sah - how are things with you? I hope you're ok.

AFM - thank you for asking after me and the growth scans. At the 28 week scan we were left worrying for 2 weeks but the 30 week scan was more positive. While baby is still measuring small, he is following the line of growth they would expect and think that because I'm small, that I will have a small baby. The first appointment left us worrying as the midwife there kept saying about his small head, so we were thinking all sorts. It was really helpful seeing the consultant, as she explained it all in good detail and wasn't concerned at all. I had my 31 week midwife appointment yesterday and I'm measuring bigger now, so hope it continues. The main concern now is that my iron levels are still low, despite tablets and an increase of iron in my diet, so not sure what else I can do. I hope it's ok to update you in here, I feel awkward talking about pregnancy when I know many of you are still cycling and how hard it can be to hear it. I do appreciate you asking after me. Take care ladies and I hope to see everyone with BFPs really soon xx


----------



## MargotW

Pritamin -Congratulations on being PUPO. I love your theory about boys being slow. It's brilliant that it had started to hatch, I hope it's bedded in nicely now. How is the 2 ww going? 
Water-lily - yes our imperial system is quite weird. I use metric for most things now and although I will refer to my height in cm, I still know if someone is tall or not from feet and inches and think of a baby siz in lbs. it's good that Erik has take to the boobs and gaining weight nicely. 
I'm sure it's quite tough losing your independence, even though it's what we all want, I hate being trapped and it's normal to just need a little time, even to do things like having a shower without having to worry. I hope you're ok when your DP is away.
I haven't been to the allotment for a week or so, it's been raining lots so we haven't needed to. Last time I picked a few beetroot which I had planted a while ago. I'll check again on the weekend. The best plants seemed to be kale when I last looked. 
Mrs RL - I am glad that the consultant wasn't concerned and explained everything to you. my friend used floridex as iron supplement when she was pregnant and she recommended it to me. Yes we like hearing your updates.
AFM I'm just trundling along, had a scan yesterday and didn't have as many follicles as I would have liked but I'm hoping some catch up. I haven't had too many symptoms but struggled a bit in swimming today. I was thinking it's no wonder I have been on drugs for almost 4 weeks but I can get frustrated when I can't do things. 
X


----------



## Sah78

Shooting star- I am so sorry to read about your pregnancy thinking of you and your oh at this difficult time. 

Margot- I hope stimming is going well and you don't have any side affects 

Pritamin- yeah .. pupo I hope you are good

Waterlily- glad to hear you and Erik are getting on well and you get to have a bit of a chill out at some point. Have you got to see your friend who had her baby at around the same time as you? Has your family been helping out? What do your step children make of Erik? I bet they love him

Mrs r- great news that your scan was ok. It must have been such a worry for you. I often wonder how you are getting on so you must update And  it gives us hope that the treatment can work. 

We saw the nurse about three weeks ago she went through having treatment here( egg share) versus going to Alicante ( donor egg) and we thought that due to Dh's sample problems and us having his sperm frozen doing an egg share here would be best. 
The nurse said we needed to see the doctor which we did last week when we spoke to her she was telling us about perks of going to Alicante (same price but get to keep all the eggs) so we were unsure again. However we have now decided to go with the original plan. It will be a roller coaster as if the egg sharer doesn't respond well it could be over and she keeps the eggs even though my lining is ready but that is a risk we have to take.
We  need to speak to the councillor before we can be added to the waiting list but we are speaking to her next week so that isn't long. The waiting list is about 6 months which will take us into the new year which will be nice in one way. Dh and I will have fun things planned to keep us occupied but just feel time is ticking away ( I will be 40 next year) but we will give egg share one go and then go onto adoption. We will get there in the end 😊 

Hi to everyone I missed too


----------



## Pritamin

MrsRL - I'm glad consultant could give you some peace of mind, I wish you an uneventful rest of the journey.

Sah - you seem to have everything all planned out nicely and you and DH are in peace with this decision which is the most important thing xxx

Margot - I'm sorry scan didn't show you as many follicles as you wanted but I hope you will have your golden egg in there.

Afm - nothing to report, I have no symptoms whatsoever so I don't know how it will pan out xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

MargotW - Thank you for your words.  I'm totally with you on that, I was nowhere near a natural miscarriage judging by signs, and stopping Cyclogest didn't bring on a bleed.  I really didn't want to wait for it to happen naturally.  I'm sorry that you have also been through this.  Wishing you luck for your current cycle!  If it's any help to hear, I had four follicles on my first scan, and ended up with 12 eggs collected.  Remember though, it only takes one!  My symptoms didn't start until a few days before EC.  When will your next scan be?

Pritamin - Fantastic news about your embryo improving before transfer.  One of mine left is a 3BB, so hoping the same happens here!  Did they re-grade it to a 5BB once it started to hatch?  Good luck if you decide to do your test tomorrow.  No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean much, and not everyone gets signs of implantation.  I have everything crossed for you! 

water-lily78 - Thank you for your words.  Thankfully, I was able to get the procedure done yesterday, so now I can start to heal, and move forwards.  A break is a very good idea.  Breastfeeding is so exhausting in those first weeks, and I can totally relate to you feeling trapped.  I exclusively breastfed DS (who is 19 months old now).  Cluster feeding in the evening is the most difficult - DS would sometimes feed all evening from 5pm to 10pm when he was having a growth spurt, but I was told that is the most important time as it ensures milk supply in later months.  It is very hard to adjust.  DS would not take the breast for the first three weeks, and I expressed almost everything I fed him (and he would have formula at night) - which was exhausting.  But after those three weeks, I finally managed to get him to take the breast - then there was no going back.  I do wish I'd have persevered though with keeping him used to taking the occasional bottle of expressed or formula as I might have felt that little bit less trapped in those early months if someone else could have done a feed.  But as soon as DS was on the breast exclusively, he simply refused all attempts to get him to take a bottle - until he was 11 months old.  I spent a fortune on various different bottles!  You are doing amazingly - just keep going, and it does get easier!

MrsRL - Thanks for your words.  I'm going to absolutely everything I can to prepare for my next cycle - luckily I have two frozen embryos left to try with towards the end of the year.  I'll have to wait around 6-8 weeks from now.  So glad to hear that your 30 week scan was positive.  My DS practically followed the 10th centile line from 24 weeks onwards.  I was so worried, but the last weight estimation at the last scan (based on measurements) was less than his birth weight.  It's such a worry though, but as long as the baby is following the curve it's good.  Glad to hear that the consultant isn't concerned.  I know everyone is different, but I like this thread because there is a mix of people at different stages on it and it's lovely to hear the positive stories 

Sah78 - Thank you for your kind words.  It sounds like you've had a lot of things to think about for your next cycle.  I found the counselling for using a donor very helpful as it raised a few things that I hadn't thought about, so it was good to have the opportunity to work through those things.  I'm not sure if you've already had a session but I would definitely advise to take a list of questions with you and don't be afraid to raise anything that might be concerning you.  Might it be possible to pay for a private counselling session to get you onto the list quicker?  Mine cost around £100.  But it obviously depends on whether you prefer to wait.  Wishing you luck with next steps.

AFM - I had my procedure yesterday and everything went OK.  A lot less bleeding and pain than I was expecting, so I am glad that I opted for the surgery.  Now I just need to get myself in the right place to start again.  I have to wait for one clear cycle (which is expected in 4-6 weeks), then I can start on the next and last FET cycle.  I have two embryos left (3BB and 4AB), and they have already advised that the 3BB is the better one due to the Embryoscope scoring.  But they also told me when I was arranging the last cycle that if it didn't work, they would recommend a double transfer for the next one.  I was hesitant before to do a double because of the twin risk, but with the recent history of a chemical pregnancy followed by this latest miscarriage, I will go with their recommendation.  My recent two FETs were using a 4BA (4BB after defrosting and by the time of transfer) and a 4BB, with good Embryoscope scores.  I'm hoping that I'll have the transfer sometime in October or November, although I want to ask my consultant at the follow-up whether there is any other tests I should consider having, or anything I should be taking as extra medication.  Does anyone have any thoughts on what I should ask?  Thanks in advance!!

Sorry to anyone I may have missed! xx


----------



## Pritamin

Good morning everyone and greetings from sunny Hungary.

Shooting - I'm so pleased (although it's not the right word) that you can now fully concentrate ahead and try to put this miscarriage behind. I'm sure once you are successful you will have a proper closure but for now you just have to keep soldiering on.

Afm- DH went back to the UK yesterday so we did a test. Two actually. A frer and a CBD. We are in total shock, both said pregnant. CBD said 2-3 weeks, frer had very strong second line. I convinced myself it didn't work so I'm in shock. Will get bloods on Tuesday as I'm at a lake now and I don't want to get too excited because of previous CP but this is already looking much better than the last CP. With that cbd said not pregnant and second line was very faint. Fingers crossed this will stick!!!


----------



## MargotW

Sah- glad you have made your decision, a 6 month break is probably no bad thing. I often wish that we could plan more in advance, I used to book our summer holidays in January and now I book them a few weeks ahead. 

Shooting star - sorry that you had to have the surgery but at least it's the easiest way of coping with it. You may not have a period now for some time and when you do it could be different. I think mine to 6 1/2 weeks to arrive and when it did it stopped and then I had a bit more blood over the course of a week or so cue lots of googling but I think that's normal.  The next period was normal, though delayed through buserlin. I was told to test for thrombophilia. I had that done and all is fine. I also had the tissue tested and that was female and normal too but they could have tested my tissue instead of the embryo's. 

Pritamin- huge congratulations. Really happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Pritamin - Wow, congratulations on your BFP!  So happy to read this.  I have everything crossed for you for the coming weeks.  I know that it's hard after a CP, but getting a 2-3 on a CBD before test day is a very good sign that levels are increasing nicely.

MargotW - Thanks for this.  Yes, I agree that surgery is probably the easiest way.  I've just bought some cheap ovulation test sticks online so that I can start checking for ovulation in the coming weeks.  I hope it's not too long before AF arrives, but am prepared for quite a wait.  Thanks for sharing - I was wondering what other people's experiences were of the wait for AF after the surgery.  How are you getting on with your cycle?

xx


----------



## MrsRL

Pritamin - thank you  Huge congratulations on your BFP  I'm really happy for you and the fact you got such a strong line and 2-3 on the digital sounds very positive. Mine was 1-2 at that stage, so the levels sound very high  x

Margot - thank you  how are things going with your cycle? I hope everything is going ok. Have you had egg collection yet? x

Sah - thank you  I'm glad to hear you have made a decision that is right for you and I hope you manage to get lots of lovely eggs. Hopefully you can do lots of lovely things in the 6 month wait and then be ready for the start of the cycle in the new year. You will get there in the end, and I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you x

Shootingstar - that's great that you have frozen embryos left and I wish you all the very best of luck with your cycle towards the end of the year. In the meantime, I hope you can take time to heal and do some nice things prior to that. Thank you for your reassuring words  I'm glad everything went as well as it could with the procedure. I'm not sure what you could ask, maybe ask if there is anything you can take to improve chances or what you need to be doing to improve things? If they have any suggestions to change the protocol or anything? I hope the follow up appointment goes well x

Hello to water-lily and anyone else reading 

AFM - I'm off work this week and having a sort out in our new house (we moved in 3 weeks ago) and have started decorating with the help of my Mum. I'm enjoying being off work and getting things sorted. I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Pritamin

Thank you girls, I had a blood test on Otd (Tuesday) which was 12dp5dt and beta was 891!! It must have implanted a day or so after transfer. 
I just had repeat bloods and should have result in 4 hours. 

Margot- having a sort out sounds lovely but I hope you manage to get some rest too xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Good luck with your repeat bloods Pritamin! It sounds very promising for you with such a high result  Will you get an early scan at your clinic? xx


----------



## Pritamin

Got my repeat bloods, it's 2050 😱😱😱.
It was 891 on Tuesday so it's more than double 
Yeah, I'm booked in for an early scan on 15th August.


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies   I haven't posted on this thread for ages but I'm just popping on to say massive congratulations to my old limboland buddies waterlily & MrsRL   pritamin congratulations to you too on your recent bfp, it is nice to see this thread still going & you all supporting each other, wishing those of you still trying lots of luck   xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Congratulations Pritamin, such lovely news  Good luck for your scan, hopefully it will soon come around for you.

Amy - so lovely to hear from you and thanks for the congratulations  How are things with you?

How is everyone else? xx


----------

